#ubuntu-google 2016-01-04
<edve98> wxl: are workspaces are called desktops in Lubuntu? I'm trying to file a bug report and I'm not sure how to call them
<wxl> edve98: yeah it kind of alternates between the two different forms of parlance
<edve98> wxl: another thing. I am required to complete all test cases for "Complete a Lubuntu Desktop i386 test suite (Ubuntu)" task, right?
<wxl> edve98: yes. there's a similar set of tasks that have to do with completing test*cases*, but this is about doing the whole test*suite*, i.e. the entire set of test cases for that particular combination of image/architecture
<edve98> ok, just making sure I understand everything correctly :P
<jose> edve98: btw, bugs can be marked as 'wishlist' on their importance level
<fazer> balloons, hey you here?
<fazer> balloons, Are there going to be any more autopilot test writing tasks?
<edve98> jose: so feature requests should be marked as such and also marked as "wishlist" on importance level?
<jose> edve98: yep!
<edve98> joe: good to know I guess :P
<wxl> edve98: i should mention you must be part of Bug Control to change the importance tho https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<jose> oh, yes, depending on the team you have to have certain access level
<wxl> but i'm on Bug Control if you need help, edve98. you can ping me and others on #ubuntu-bugs
<edve98> I see
<edve98> wxl: Is it bad if I forgot to set "in progress" for all of the test cases that I did? (and why I am at all required to do so?)
<wxl> edve98: it's good to do it, but not a requirement
<edve98> wxl: can you please explain what does that give? I don't really understand that
<wxl> edve98: let's say we were doing some last minute testing and we needed to run a quick test on every image. this way every tester could see if someone's already working on the image they selected.
<edve98> oh I see. That could actually be very useful then
<wxl> it's a rare circumstance but it happens
<edve98> wxl: btw, task want's me to give a link to my report. Is this the one? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109726/testcases (I mean, you can definitely see my work from there, but there might be something else/more convienient)
<wxl> edve98: yes
<edve98> wxl: I hope I am not bugging you too much with all these questions :P
<wxl> edve98: nope that's what i'm here for :)
<wxl> for that matter you're totally welcome to continue your contributions to ubuntu after gci edve98 XD
<edve98> oh yeah, I'm definitely going to do that :D. I just want to get used to all this stuff and learn it as it is... well... very new to me :D
<wxl> edve98: i'd be more than happy to answer any question you have, whether it relate to irc or not. do not hesitate to ping me
<wxl> edve98: and if you want to continue helping out lubuntu qa, come join us at #lubuntu-devel!
<wxl> edve98: we also have #lubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat :)
<edve98> wxl: well, I think it's enough for me for today, but I'll definitely have to come there tomorrow! :P (just to clear this up first: is #lubuntu-devel only for qa? "devel" sounds a bit more vague :D )
<wxl> edve98: mostly qa, but also development, both programmatic and within the project
<edve98> ok, I'm going off to get some sleep. See ya (hopefully) tomorrow wxl!
<wxl> ta edve98. thanks for all your help!
<edve98> ^^
<MatthewAllen> Can I mentor please tell me how many tasks 1st and second have completed?
<balloons> MatthewAllen2, not sure we know offhand
<balloons> MatthewAllen, are you keen to know where you stand? :-)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, yes please :)
<balloons> jose, ping
<balloons> MatthewAllen, let me see what I can do
<balloons> MatthewAllen, I'll give you one guess as to who is first
<xcub> MatthewAllen, https://github.com/nemesiscodex/codein-chrome-leaderboard can give you your position, but you must ask a mentor to do it :)
<balloons> xcub, I just did it.. You are number 7 :-)
<balloons> and MatthewAllen is #1
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I know as of 3 days ago I was first
<balloons> I think I could probably publish this; even though it won't be realtime
<MatthewAllen> I was curious to know if second was overtaking me because I was inactive for a few days
<balloons> malevasquez is #2.
 * balloons formats and posts
<balloons> http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/gcileaderboard.html
<kenvandine> balloons, is that based just on the number of tasks?  or does it account for the duration of tasks some how?
<balloons> kenvandine, it's based solely on the number of tasks
<kenvandine> thought so
<jose> balloons: pong, sorry, just woke up
<malevasquez> Hey!
<malevasquez> I just wanted to know what would you consider to be 'high quality' work?
<malevasquez> As in the Code-In FAQ is says that it the quality of the work is important
<balloons> malevasquez, hey :-) Speaking personally, going above and beyond the task is a good way to stand out.
<balloons> Asking for more tasks, hanging out on IRC, helping other students are also things I would look at
<balloons> Quality is hard to quantify, but in general a mentor can tell when a student is doing more than the bare minimum of the task. I guess it's hard to give an example. Impressing your mentor is a sure sign you've done amazing work
<malevasquez> Thank you for answering balloons
<malevasquez> :)
<balloons> MatthewAllen, I'm trying to merge your branches for the qatracker and then we'll do a prod push so everything will be live
<balloons> :-)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, awesome!
<MatthewAllen> I'm hopping off shortly, gotta go to bed - it's 5:20AM atm :/
<wxl> MatthewAllen: you need anything before hitting the sack?
<MatthewAllen> wxl, I'm all good - submitted what I'm doing for today
<wxl> MatthewAllen: i've got some other fires to put out but i'll review that before you wake up XD
<MatthewAllen> wxl, hahaha - too easy, I won't need it done for like 24 hours, I'm busy tommorow night - so take your time
<wxl> MatthewAllen: okie dokie. thanks again for your help!!
<mcintireevan> Wow, mad respect to those who have done all those tasks, I admit I could have done a few more by now but school is pretty brutal as a senior :')
<mcintireevan> BTW, balloons, this is super early to ask, but are you all probably going to do GCI again next year? I'd love to come back as a mentor
<balloons> mcintireevan, we'd love to have you. As of now, I would love to do it agian
<knome> i guess it really depends on the community involvement *cough*
<mcintireevan> Awesome! This is the first time I've really liked contributing in open source stuff, aside from open sourcing my old code, and I'd love to help more people get into it
<knome> fortunately there are ways to let people know about contributing even between contests like this :)
<balloons> indeed, no reason you'll have to stop afterwards. And yes knome, I can only speak for myself in wanting to do it again
<knome> balloons, fwiw, in this case i, and many more, likely wouldn't count you as "community", sorry >:)
<jose> mcintireevan: are you in the US?
<mcintireevan> jose: Yup, east coast
<jose> mcintireevan: oh :( we're having a summit on the west coast
<mcintireevan> jose: Ah darn, makes sense though, Silicon Valley and all
<jose> well, we're hosting it alongside with the southern california linux expo
<mcintireevan> Very cool! What are the summits like? I've never been to anything of the sort before
<jose> ubucon.org has more information
<jose> though it's mostly discussion about what's coming up and some talks about what's happening
<mcintireevan> So it's kinda like a big conference type thing, like how google has io and such?
<knome> the number one thing i'd mention about summits and stuff like that is that they are a great opportunity to meet people
<knome> and in the best situation, increase productivity by miles
<knome> ...at least during the summit
<mcintireevan> Yeah I can imagine, I have high hopes for college in the same regard, I know the place I want to go has a very large and good CS program, and I know there are multiple hackathons a year, in contrast at my school where there is sadly very little interest in programming
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, for the fastscroll label stuff... try doing anchors { left: parent.left; leftMargin: units.gu(1); right: parent.right; verticalCenter: parent.verticalCenter }
 * ahayzen notes how hard it is to write center not centre :')
<mcintireevan> ahayzen: Okay, I'll try it out!
<ahayzen> :-)
<mcintireevan> And haha yeah I get thrown off when libraries use colour instead of color
<mcintireevan> ahayzen: It looks great now, I'll commit the change!
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, sweet :-)
<mcintireevan> Though I just noticed a bug with this, if you long press something the catagory headers are also selectable
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, haha uhoh
<wxl> balloons popey jose i have an instance that ran out of time but i'd like to give the user more time. is there any way to bring ti back?
<ahayzen> that should probably be commented in the MP, incase we decide to use this
<balloons> wxl, they just have to reclaim
<jose> wxl: have a link?
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4799261526982656/?sp-page=1
<mcintireevan> I can roughly figure why, if I have time Ill look into it, but I'll leave a comment and a screenshot on the MP
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, thanks :-)
<mcintireevan> ahayzen, my pleasure :)
<wxl> i wish we got a warning that time was running out
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, hopefully we'll have the SDK scrollbars to play about with soon, then we'll be able to figure out whether to use them or fastscroll or a bit of both :-)
<mcintireevan> ahayzen: Awesome!
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-05
<mcintireevan> jose or balloons, since Didier's timezone and mine make communicating hard, can one of you help me with finishing https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5556822295445504/?sp-page=1? I've been trying some stuff out but I'm still relatively inexperienced with this type of thing so I'm having some difficulties
<balloons> mcintireevan, not sure I can help either.. packaging isn't my thing
<balloons> feel free to ask something specific though
<darkxst> mcintireevan, I can probably help, what do you need help on?
<mcintireevan> didrocks: hey, i gotta go to school in a minute here but i did see your comment about the builds failing, looking at the logs it fails on the install step because it doesnt have permissions, so the error does make perfect sense, i just gotta figure out a solution. I feel lke setting DESTDIR to the current dir would work, but then that would break actual installation, right? any insights/help you can give?
<didrocks> mcintireevan: DESTDIR should be set by the build system for you, isn't it? Do you use that variables in build.sh (if you want, I can give it a look)
<mcintireevan> didrocks: I use it in debian/rules, i had a command to echo DESTDIR in build.sh, and IIRC it always displayed blank. I cant check personally for 7ish hours. Thinking back I think i might know the issue, we'll see
<didrocks> mcintireevan: ok, there might be something missing not setting it, do not hesitate to ping me if you are blocked (or drop me a comment and I will have a look tomorrow morning)
<mcintireevan> didrocks: I had a chance to look at my file, I'm pretty sure my mistake is I have DESTDIR = / rather than DESTDIR := /, so if the build env is trying to set DESTDIR it just gets overriden
<didrocks> mcintireevan: indeed, that's a good lead :)
<mcintireevan> Thanks for all the help you've given, I hope it works this time :)
<didrocks> yw!
<Girish> Hi! Is Tim Lunn available on IRC?
<mcintireevan> Girish: You'll want to ping darkxst :)
<mcintireevan> I think
<Girish> mcintireevan: Okay thanks.
<MatthewAllen> Balloons, ping
<Girish> Completed a QA test task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6591489622671360/?sp-page=1
<balloons> nice Girsh!
<MatthewAllen> balloons, Just submitted some stuff to do with that bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1531192
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1531192 in Ubuntu QA Website "iso.qa.ubuntu.com missing meta tags for description, keywords and author" [Undecided,New]
<aryasaatvik> I am currently working Test Ubuntu GNOME Xenial Xerus (16.04) Daily Builds (Ubuntu) what kind of bugs am I looking for?
<balloons> aryasaatvik, there's a bugs to look for table at the bottom of the testcase
<balloons> anything in it, do you see it?
<aryasaatvik> yes
<aryasaatvik> balloons I was looking at the info instead of results earlier
<balloons> aryasaatvik, ok so all set then? Good luck on the tests :-)
<Girish> balloons: Completed the default desktop applications tests: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4745421679230976/?sp-page=1
<balloons> Girish, excellent
<malevasquez> balloons, are you able to create new tasks?
<malevasquez> Because some time ago I did two tasks in which I had to review some guides and had to suggest improvements
<malevasquez> Now that i have more time I would love to improve those pages
<malevasquez> And it would be great if you could add some task to do that or something similar :)
<balloons> malevasquez, I can. What did you have in mind?
<malevasquez> For example, there was a task where you had to suggest an improvement for this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/SystemDocumentation/UbuntuServerGuide
<malevasquez> So it would be cool if you can add a task to actually improve it
<malevasquez> Or something similar
<malevasquez> Its just a suggestion though :)
<balloons> sure. That's docs team stuff, so you'd have to ask someone like knome or another docs team member for more
<balloons> I'm slightly out of my element on making a task in that realm sorry. Any other ideas?
<balloons> also #ubuntu-doc has members ;-0
<malevasquez> I don't have any ideas right now... but if I come up with something Ill let you know
<malevasquez> I guess you could add more non-coding task, more like to promote Ubuntu or smth
<malevasquez> But I don't know who I should ask those to
<malevasquez> Thank you for the help balloons
<balloons> malevasquez, I am keen to hear more
<balloons> I actually have a testing task I need to add right now
<balloons> To test the new ubuntu font on 16.04 -- if you are interested.
<balloons> I'd like to get some more tasks added, hence my prodding you :-)
<malevasquez> Oh that one would be great!
<malevasquez> What type of tasks do you need to add
<malevasquez> Maybe I can think of something
<malevasquez> to help you ouy
<balloons> malevasquez, I'd like to add tasks in areas you are interested in. Hence the docs tasks are a good idea. We just need that team's help
<balloons> But other areas that you are interested in would be helpful. There's plenty of things to do! :p
<balloons> malevasquez, anyways if you want to prep while I'm making this task, you'll need an updated version of ubuntu wiley to test
<malevasquez> Im interested in all areas tbh
<malevasquez> Whatever comes up works for me
<malevasquez> Thanks for that, I'll  get the updated version now
<aryasaatvik> balloons what do I do after running all the test suites
<balloons> aryasaatvik, submit links to your runs and leave your lp name
<balloons> did you find any issues?
<aryasaatvik> I am done with amd64 starting i386
<aryasaatvik> failed 2 test suites and passed 3 in amd64
<balloons> malevasquez, new task is up
<aryasaatvik> balloons done with all the test cases and posted lp username with links to test suites, and submitted for review on code-in
<balloons> aryasaatvik, brillant, thanks
<aryasaatvik> thanks balloons
<wxl> balloons: i'm going to leave those two Ubuntu default desktop app instances to you unless you need help
<malevasquez> balloons, thank you! Ill be sure claim it now
<malevasquez> Under what category is it?
<balloons> wxl, what do you mean?
<balloons> malevasquez, qa I believe
<wxl> balloons: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4745421679230976/ and https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5115060791803904/ are submitted and i have been counted as a mentor on them, but i'm going to leave them to you to approve
<balloons> wxl, please feel free to approve anything you look at and wish to take time to review
<balloons> it's helpful
 * balloons is only one balloon, despite his name
<aryasaatvik> balloons can you review my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5364824213028864/?sp-page=1
<balloons> aryasaatvik, was this your only bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1531251
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1531251 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "reboot now after installation does not work" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> balloons: please add tsimonq2 and publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5094014378311680/
<robbert> darkxst: hey Tim, are you here?
<aryasaatvik> balloons that and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1531226
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1531226 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "While the installer is open gnome poweroff button doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> aryasaatvik, I left you feedback. You filed the bugs in the wrong place, and one is a dupe at least. If that makes sense
<aryasaatvik> I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1531251 as a dupe
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1531251 Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox, KVM or VMWare" [High,Triaged]
<tsimonq2> balloons: I have lost the link to the leaderboard you sent over email...could you link me again?
<knome> balloons, i still don't know much about the server guide :)
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-06
<balloons> Knome who would? Who could mentor it or other doc team tasks. Really any doc team tasks. Folks are interested
<balloons> tsimonq2,http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/gcileaderboard.html
<tsimonq2> balloons: thanks :)
<Girish> balloons: Ping. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4745421679230976/?sp-page=1
<aryasaatvik> balloons I added more description to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1531226 and filed the other one as a duplicate
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1531226 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "While the installer is open gnome poweroff button doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<knome> balloons, i thought there was another mentor already
<knome> balloons, i don't know how i ended up there in the first place..
<aryasaatvik> my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5364824213028864/?sp-page=1 need review
<jose> Girish: you need to be more patient. we're not robots that review tasks, and we have work to do as well :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<knome> work? what's that?
<aryasaatvik> balloons can you tell me if my task needs more work
<aryasaatvik> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5364824213028864/?sp-page=1
<balloons> aryasaatvik, and what of the second bug you fileD/
<aryasaatvik> balloons one was a dupe, so I marked it as a dupe and I added the second one to ubiquity and I improved the description of the second one
<balloons> aryasaatvik, can you link the second?
<Girish> balloons: Should I file the bug? I've explained it here: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4745421679230976/?sp-page=1
<balloons> Girish, ahh it works with headphones, but not from your speaker?
<balloons> Girish, the point is it's not bug #1
<ubot93> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<balloons> so it's either a different bug, or perhaps something specific to your hw
<balloons> So I'd want to see a comment or a bug report and some further followup.
<balloons> so if you don't believe it's a bug, I would have passed the testcase, and left a comment
<Girish> balloons: Yep, I have passed it since.
<aryasaatvik> balloons here you go
<aryasaatvik> dupe bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1531251
<Girish> Should I submit it?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1531251 Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox, KVM or VMWare" [High,Triaged]
<balloons> Girish, go for it
<Girish> Submitted. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4745421679230976/?sp-page=1
<aryasaatvik> balloons ubiquity bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clean-ubiquity-ubuntu/+bug/1531226
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1531226 in clean-ubiquity-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "While the installer is open gnome poweroff button doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<robbert> darkxst, are u there?
<balloons> aryasaatvik, looks much better. Just fyi, any bug in software shouldn't be reported against ubuntu-manual-tests. I removed it
<aryasaatvik> balloons, thanks, wouldn't happen again
<aryasaatvik> balloons any chance you could review it on code in https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5364824213028864/?sp-page=1
<robbert> darkxst, are you here?
<Girish_> Can anybody explain what a Mir server is?
<ahayzen> Girish_, it is a display server, probably read this if you haven't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec
<Girish_> ahayzen:  Not sure if I completely understand. Is it something like a terminal?
<Girish_> It says it replaces X Windows System.
<ahayzen> Girish_, it is a replacement for X and a competitor/alternative to Wayland
<Girish> I have uploaded some screenshots here: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5200349967155200/?sp-page=1 as per the task demands. Could anyone see if I've done the task correctly and the screenshots are right?
<balloons> Girish, the mentors will review tomorrow I'm guessing; it's late for them atm
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-07
<xcub> Is Tiago Salem Herrmann
<xcub>  here?
<Kamran_> Help
<jose> ?
<Kamran_> Hey any body there
<Girish> How do I change the fonts in Ubuntu? Do I use the Unity Tweak Tool?
<DanChapman> Girish, yes you can either use tweak tool or using gsettings using terminal http://askubuntu.com/questions/454279/change-default-system-font-using-terminal-only-in-14-04
<balloons> updated leaderboard
<darkxst_> darkxst, are you here? :)
<robbert> darkxst, are you here? :)
<robbert> darkxst: are you here? :)
<balloons> lol.. /me is seeing double
<balloons> DanChapman, can you review asap? xcub has been waiting 36 hours+ now: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6392045300088832/?sp-page=1
<DanChapman> balloons, oops sorry forgot to hit needs more work. I've spoken to him about it on telegram
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh.. I figured you had seen it :-)
<robbert> darkxst, hey, are u here?
<hjarrell> balloons, I'm working on the defects report for qatracker and on the merge request you flagged it as needs info. Is there anything besides the possibility of sorting other columns that you need?
<wxl> some admin around to add me as a mentor to a task so i can edit it and get it published?
<wxl> actually four of them
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-08
<jose> wxl: link me
<wxl> jose: here they come
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5069673288695808/preview/
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5175319015194624/preview/
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6193234183192576/preview/
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4798882177351680/preview/\
<jose> wxl: all set
<wxl> thx jose
<jose> np
<wxl> jose: publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4798882177351680/ please
<wxl> and https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6193234183192576/
<wxl> and https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5175319015194624/
<jose> all set
<wxl> and https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5069673288695808/preview/
<wxl> s/preview\//
<jose> done
<wxl> thanks again!
<jose> np ;)
<marcoceppi> How do I publish a task?
<marcoceppi> jose: is that something you do?
<wxl> marcoceppi: yeah only admins can publish
<wxl> marcoceppi: and only they can add other mentors too btw
<marcoceppi> wxl: cool, I'll be adding a few more but I was put off by the whole "NOT PUBLISHED"
<marcoceppi> with no real follow up
<wxl> :)
<marcoceppi> jose: if you're still around: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6195630238072832/
<jose> marcoceppi: sorry was having dinner, let me check
<marcoceppi> jose: no worries!
<jose> marcoceppi: published, but removed the beginner task tag
<marcoceppi> jose: why?
<marcoceppi> what constitutes beginner?
<jose> students are only allowed 2 beginner tasks, and at this point most students have already completed theirs
<marcoceppi> oic
<marcoceppi> jose: cool, thanks
<jose> once they have completed their 2 beginner, poof, all the rest disappera
<jose> np!
<marcoceppi> jose: I've got a few more to add, but I'll do them later tonight
<jose> sure, I'll be around all night
<jose> I've already messed up my sleeping cycle
 * tsimonq2 hands jose a pillow :)
<balloons> some quick shameless promotion -- the font testing task I put on GCI a few days agao should be easily done by anyone, and I'd love to get your feedback!
<MatthewAllen> balloons, did you get my question? I asked if the new font was installed and enabled by default on the daily build - I can't exactly tell
<balloons> MatthewAllen, ohh, yes the font is installed by default. Did you try pango view?
<balloons> pango-view --font="Ubuntu 48" --markup \ --text='<span fallback="false"> BLAH BLAH COOL TEXT</span>'
<MatthewAllen> so I can you that to test text or what?
<malevasquez> balloons, the new font looked great when I tested it :-)
<MatthewAllen> balloons, is there any way to test the bug that was occuring in Windows - as I can't seem to find a download for the beta version of the font
<MatthewAllen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/859677
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 859677 in Ubuntu Font Family "[nc] Set Vertical Metrics to BBOX and LineGap 0 to avoid clipping on MS Windows" [Medium,In progress]
<knome> yes, it's silly that you have to install xenial to see the font
<MatthewAllen> knome, so there's no way I can attempt to recreate it the bug in windows? Could I rip it from the fonts folder?
<knome> i'm sure there is a way, hold on
<MatthewAllen> knome, found it /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ubunt-font-family
<knome> yes, to answer your question, just copying the font over would likely be just fine
<MatthewAllen> yep, just got it installed :)
<MatthewAllen> thankyou for the help
<knome> np
<balloons> yea, the xenial only thing is a little silly, but only xenial has some other changes needed for non-western stuff. You can of course install it other places. It will be SRU'd anyways as I understand it
<wxl> anyone know if we have any plans to do GSOC this year?
<knome> maybe it would make sense to wait until the current contest is over first...
<wxl> indeed but one of the students is asking about it.
<knome> tell them that
<knome> or "there is still at least 17 days to go of the current contetst this year"
<Girish> balloons: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6549782369665024/?sp-page=1
<Girish> DanChapman: popey: I'd like to take on the task : Add ‘include me in replies’ option in email.
<Girish> Could you give me a headstart?
<DanChapman> Girish, hey! that's great. What would you like to know? do you understand the task ok?
<Girish> DanChapman: Yes. When there is an email conversation between more than 2 people, replying to all sends an email to the sender also. This should be a selectable setting.
<Girish> Am I getting this right?
<Girish> I've cloned the Dekko repository. How do I build and run this? No relevant README available.
<Girish> Should I direclty do qmlscene Main.qml?
<DanChapman> Girish, https://dekko.gitbooks.io/development-guide/content/SetupDevEnv.html for build instructions.
<DanChapman> Girish, yes in short that's pretty much it :-) At the moment Dekko does a pretty dumb reply all and basically replies to every recipient found in the header of the message being replied to. Dekko stores a list of sender identities, so logic needs adding that will remove any addresses belonging to the user based on the model of identities when include me in replies is disabled. You also need a switch in the settings UI to toggle it.
<Girish> DanChapman: Okay, I'm building it right now, will get back to you when it's done.
<Girish> DanChapman: Will be able to push to the repository?
<DanChapman> You'll need to create your own personal repo. Once you clone dekko you can do "git remote add origin myreponame git+ssh://{lp-username}@git.launchpad.net/~{lp-username}/dekko" then "git push myreponame master" and you should end up with a repo in here https://code.launchpad.net/dekko in the other repositories section
<DanChapman> Girish, ^^
<DanChapman>  ahhh typo should be "git remote add myreponame git+ssh://{lp-username}@git.launchpad.net/~{lp-username}/dekko"
<Girish> Okay, thanks.
<balloons> Girish, ty
<Girish> balloons, np
<Girish> DanChapman: Will I need to get an approval from the design team for the UI of the feature?
<DanChapman> Girish, nope. :-) I'd say the switch should go below the "Add new identity button" in the Account Settings page. as it's related to those identities you will be removing/adding. What you think?
<DanChapman> ahhh i probably need to merge what i'm working on into master as there has been some changes & a bit of a move around for building recipients.
 * DanChapman does that now
<DanChapman> Girish you need to update your repo. I just merged some changes into master
<Girish> Okay.
<Girish> btw, I'm not able to run the app in my desktop. It's giving me a blank screen with the header "dekko.dekkoproject"
<Girish> And the terminal is saying APPLICATION INACTIVE
<Girish> APP_ID isn't set, the handler ignored
<DanChapman> what release are you on?
<DanChapman> You can ignore that
<DanChapman> any other errors?
<Girish> Sending a pastebin. Just a sec)
<Girish> DanChapman: http://pastebin.com/nNYpMr3X
<DanChapman> ahhh run ./scripts/run-desktop --setup
<DanChapman> that should install anything your missing
<Girish> I'm pretty sure I ran it.
<Girish> I'll try once more.
<Girish> Yep, have all the dependencies,
<Girish> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 126 not upgraded.
<DanChapman> ahh i see it's missing qml-module-qtqml-statemachine in the setup script. Try installing that
<Girish> Aaaand it runs!
<Girish> I'm not able to add an account?
<Girish> http://pastebin.com/G31UHHSW when I try adding a Google account
<Girish> To update a git repo you have to do 'git pull' right?
<Girish> DanChapman ^^
<DanChapman> Girish, you need to add google accounts via the add IMAP account option. The google account option only works on the phone atm.
<Girish> Okay.
<DanChapman> Yes git pull to update then push it to your personal repo
<Girish> DanChapman: Google is preventing me to sign in to Dekko. It's saying 'Someone just tried to sign in to your Google Account from an app that doesn't meet modern security standards.'
<Girish> Does this count as a bug?
<xcub> Hey Girish
<xcub> Are you still having problems with 'Someone just tried to sign in to your Google Account from an app that doesn't meet modern security standards.'
<Girish> xcub: Yes.
<xcub> That's a problem with google
<xcub> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255?hl=en you just need to follow these instructions
<Girish> xcub: Thanks!
<xcub> np
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-09
<adueppen> would anyone here feel it's a bit unethical to do https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5458583860805632/ since I'm going to attend the ubuntu wisconsin monthly meeting whether I claim the task or not?
<xcub> not really, even though you're going to the meetup regardless, no one's going to blame you for getting a little credit :)
<darkxst> adueppen, I would say that is fine, the whole point of this competition is to participate in the community, and the mentors won't know you went to the meetup if you don't claim it!
<DanChapman> Girish, hey! sorry had to shoot off yesterday. did you get dekko running ok in the end?
<MatthewAllen> balloons, was the task "Remove Hello username link from QA Tracker" ever completed or fix? As it is still active on the bug tracker and I am going to have  a look at fixing it, however the task I cannot find the task on CodeIn anymore.
<Girish> DanChapman: Yep. Now where\what do I start next?
<DanChapman> Girish, excellent. So first off you probably want to get the "Include me in replies" switch in place and stored it's value in the configuration file. I'd say for now stick it under the "Add identity" option in account settings. You also need to add a property to Dekko::Settings::Preferences in src/app/Settings.h to store & reload the value
<DanChapman> Preferences is attached to the Account object available in that account settings page. So you can access it with account.preferences
<DanChapman> Girish, actually Preferences settings are applied to all accounts so sticking it there isn't going to work. Hmmm..... stick the property in SmtpSettings instead for now.
<DanChapman> also in src/app/Settings/Settings.h
<MatthewAllen> balloons, had a play around with the 404 coming from the user management page, have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-qa-website/fix1194770/+merge/282091 - not 100% sure if it was what was wanted, so just checking with you :)
<Meverynoob> hi
<Meverynoob> erm
<Meverynoob> emergency ._.
<Meverynoob> my task is about to expire in 30 minutes' time
<Meverynoob> sorry to disturb
<Meverynoob> but right now I can't complete my task
<Meverynoob> it is simply to install ubuntu calculator and run all testsuites
<Meverynoob> however the qml testing is not working
<Meverynoob> for unit testing
<Meverynoob> please help
<Meverynoob> ctest keeps saying no tests found
<MatthewAllen> Meverynoob, are you sure you are inside the directory?
<MatthewAllen> you may me in your home directory, and thus it wont detect the tests
<Meverynoob> I am inside the directory
<Meverynoob> in fact I already ran the autopilot testing
<Meverynoob> im in the unit directory now
<MatthewAllen> who are the mentors on the task? You may want to message them.
<Meverynoob> not sure if that's still feasible in 30 minutes
<MatthewAllen> who is it, you can probally get them on IRC
<Meverynoob> Carla Sella Alan Pope Samsruti
<MatthewAllen> popey, ^
<Meverynoob> ping popey
<Meverynoob> but well
<Meverynoob> in the scenario he doesn come
<Meverynoob> do you know how to solve this?
<MatthewAllen> so are you running it using the command 'ctest' in terminal?
<Meverynoob> i tried
<Meverynoob> also tried qmltestrunner
<Meverynoob> both returned that no tests were found
<MatthewAllen> If so you need to be in the "ubuntu-calculator-app" root directory, NOT the tests or unit directory
<MatthewAllen> give me and second and I'll grab the source
<Meverynoob> still no
<Meverynoob> thanks so much!
<MatthewAllen> what is the exact output when you run that?
<Meverynoob> Test project /home/meverynoob/Downloads/trunk No tests were found!!!
<Meverynoob> the name trunk is the branch i got through ubuntu sdk
<Meverynoob> its the same thing
<Meverynoob> if i run qmltestrunner in the tests/unit directory
<Meverynoob> qmltestrunner: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmltestrunner': No such file or directory
<Meverynoob> this is what I get
<Meverynoob> I retyped well over 10 times
<Meverynoob> this isnt working
<Meverynoob> I tried to update all my qml related software but that didnt work either
<MatthewAllen> what readme is reffering to Ctest? I can only find Autopilot
<Meverynoob> the one that says README-unitttest
<Meverynoob> I was about to wrap up this task
<Meverynoob> till I saw that document
<MatthewAllen> you may run the autopilot tests and the qml test seperatly
<Meverynoob> and then now I'm here
<Meverynoob> huh?
<Meverynoob> I've already ran the autopilot tests
<Meverynoob> the qml test is the only thing left
<MatthewAllen> Do you have to ubuntu sdk installed?
<Meverynoob> yes
<MatthewAllen> hmmm, I'm not 100% sure then - You'll have to wait for Popey to give you a hand - have you said anything on the CodeIn task itself?
<Meverynoob> not yet
<MatthewAllen> I'd do that before it expires, they'll get notified as soon as you write something there
<Meverynoob> yea
<Meverynoob> just wrote it there
<Meverynoob> thanks for the effort
<Meverynoob> ping @popey
<MatthewAllen> awesome, goodluck then - sorry I couldn't help
<Meverynoob> its ok
<Meverynoob> popey please
<knome> Meverynoob, please, asking again and again isn't going to help
<knome> Meverynoob, if you have commented what you have done on the task, and what you couldn't do, it'll be fine
<Meverynoob> if you had 11 minutes to get an online admin to respond, for a matter as trivial as this, in my opinion
<Meverynoob> it probably could
<knome> nope; if he's available, he has seen the ping and/or the email already
<Meverynoob> it seems i havent built the app in ubuntu sdk yet
<Meverynoob> shucks
<Meverynoob> not sure if thats gonna be an issure
<Meverynoob> issue
<robbert> darkxst, are you here? :)
<Meverynoob> welp
<Meverynoob> there goes
<Meverynoob> I'll just reclaim it the moment its gone
<popey> hey
<popey> sorry, I'm busy cooking lunch
<popey> will take a look after I'm done
<knome> popey, maybe just extend the time by a few hours would be fine
<popey> link?
<knome> Meverynoob, ^
<popey> thanks for the ping
<popey> oh, found it, I have a mail/comment
<knome> good
<knome> and bon appetit :)
<popey> added some time
<popey> thanks :D
<Meverynoob> woah
<Meverynoob> just in time
<popey> :)
 * popey disappears again
<Meverynoob> hey er
<Meverynoob> popey
<Meverynoob> if you dont mind
<Meverynoob> could you help me with my task?
<Meverynoob> after youre done with your lunch and all of course
<Girish> DanChapman: Ok, lets begin.
<DanChapman> :-)
<Girish> So I need to add a property in the SmtpSettings class.
<Meverynoob> ping popey
<DanChapman> Yep and store via the classes save & reload slots. You might need to add a settings key to Dekko::SettingsNames
<Girish> Every setting in SettingsNames is of the data type QString. I need a bool right?
<Girish> Ohh this is the name'
<Girish> And names a re strings
<DanChapman> Yes they are your settings keys (names). and the settings values take any QVariant. Take a look in ~/.config/dekko.dekkoproject.conf to see how they get stored. Should make a bit more sense  then :-)
<ahayzen> Meverynoob, i don't work on Calculator but it looks like they don't have any (working) Unit tests in trunk ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/files/head:/tests/unit/
<ahayzen> even that hellocomponent test has an import which points to a directory that doesn't exist
<DanChapman> oops sorry that should of been ~/.config/dekko.dekkoproject/dekko.dekkoproject.conf
<Girish> Having a look!
<Meverynoob> really?
<Meverynoob> but i thought there was the one tst_hellocomponent?
<Meverynoob> oh
<Meverynoob> ok
<Meverynoob> but in any case
<ahayzen> Meverynoob, that looks the same as the example Qt one, so i don't think that is maintained...
<ahayzen> Meverynoob, check with your mentor, but if you have done the autopilot testing then i think that'll be enough for the testing part
<Meverynoob> i'm also not sure if there is a missing file in the repository
<Meverynoob> i tried to import it in ubuntu sdk
<Meverynoob> but it needed to create a cbp file
<Meverynoob> thanks for the heads up
<Meverynoob> i have no idea what a cbp file is, i'll go ask on the tasksite
<Meverynoob> im gonna sleep now
<Girish> DanChapman: So the setting should be something like msa.smtp.<nameOfSetting> = true/false
<DanChapman> hmmm not sure... were just putting it in SmtpSettings (i.e msa.smtp) for now as it isn't worth creating a whole new settings class for one property. As the identities evolve more properties will come. How about "identities.includeInReplies=bool"?
<Girish> Yeah that will be better.
<Girish> So it should be something like const QString SettingsNames::includeInRepliesKey = QLatin1String("identities.includeInReplies"); in the dekko namespace?
<Girish> DanChapman ^
<DanChapman> Yup, looks good :-)
<Girish> And the .config is something which is created evertime the app is run right? I don't have to insert identities.includeInReplies=bool manually myself, right?
<Girish> DanChapman ^
<DanChapman> Yeah that file is autocreated if it doesn't already exist. You just need to implement m_settings->setValue(YourKey, bool_value) in the save function to store it
<Girish> I've added static const QString includeInRepliesKey in struct SettingsNames.
<Girish> DanChapman: DanChapman Where do I find this save function?
<Girish> in settings.cpp?
<DanChapman> It's in the SmtpSettings class https://git.launchpad.net/dekko/tree/src/app/Settings/Settings.cpp#n612
<DanChapman> yeah
<Girish> I should edit the bool SmtpSettings::save() class right?
<DanChapman> Yep and it needs to go between the m_settings->beginGroup() & m_settings->endGroup() calls
<Girish> DanChapman: Okay since the default value is 'true' should I do m_settings->setValue(Dekko::SettingsNames::includeInRepliesKey, true);?
<Girish> Or should I construct an If-else construct to check the value?
<Girish> statement*
<DanChapman> The default should actually be false for this, and the user should "opt-in" to being included. But anyway your going to need a member variable to store the value in. bool m_includeInReply or something like that. You  set the initial default value in the reload function. something like m_includeInReply = m_settings->value(MyKey, false).toBool() have a read of the QSettings docs to see how that works :-)
<Girish> DanChapman: Link to QSettings docs?
<Girish> Where should this bool m_includeInReply be declared so that it remains global?
<DanChapman> Girish, you'll want to declare it in the private: section in the header file of the SmtpSettings class. Then initialise it in the constructor.
<DanChapman> oh and http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qsettings.html
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-10
<MatthewAllen> balloons, can you have a look at my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4963286344794112/?sp-page=1
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, ha, guess google doesnt know my timezone! you submitted that one 1 hour in the future ;)
<MatthewAllen> darkxst, wow time zones must be crazy diffrent - I submitted that 18 hours ago.
<darkxst> well they are spread over 24 hours
<MatthewAllen> it's just funny that the website can't work it out for you :)
 * darkxst blames daylight savings
<Girish> DanChapman: Wher do I declare bool m_includeInReply such that it remains global for the project?
<meverynoob> ping popey
<DanChapman> Girish, you don't declare m_includeInReply globally as it's a private member. You expose it to qml as a property via the Q_PROPERTY macro. Take a look at the smtp settings header file to see how the other properties work
<meverynoob> hi
<meverynoob> sorry to disturb but
<meverynoob> when trying to import the ubuntu calculator app into ubuntu sdk
<meverynoob> it says it requires a cbp file which requires an argument passed to CMake to create that file
<meverynoob> I'm not sure what's going on or what to do at this point
<meverynoob> can someone please help?
<meverynoob> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/core-apps/calculator/
<DanChapman> meverynoob, what do you mean by "import into the sdk"?
<meverynoob> whups i afked for too long
<meverynoob> what i meant by importing into ubuntu sdk was basically like treating the file as a project
<meverynoob> it was built using the sdk
<meverynoob> to begin with
<meverynoob> so i thought it should definitely be a project i could import into the sdk
<meverynoob> maybe im wrong
<DanChapman> meverynoob, did you open the CMakeLists.txt file in the root of the project folder with the sdk ide? Or did you try using the "New project" -> "Import project" approach?
<meverynoob> import project, then chose the CMakeLists.txt file
<meverynoob> i couldnt find anything else to import so
<meverynoob> actually i did open project
<meverynoob> not new project
<meverynoob> but i think i've tried the new project option and the outcome was the same: it was missing a cbp file
<DanChapman> meverynoob, right. Let's try a different approach. Try deleting the CMakeLists.txt.user file in the project folder. Then right click the CMakeLists.txt file and open with the sdk ide
<meverynoob> huh?
<meverynoob> where's the CMakeLists.txt.user file?
<meverynoob> I only see the CMakeLists.txt files
<meverynoob> none of them have a .user behind them
<DanChapman> Ok jsut try opening the CMakeLists.txt file then.
<meverynoob> with the ide?
<meverynoob> it still says the same thing
<meverynoob> that the directory im under is missing the cbp file
<meverynoob> it gives me this window to pass in arguments for CMake to create this file
<DanChapman> and have you run cmake?
<DanChapman> the arguments are optional
<meverynoob> i have no idea what to write
<meverynoob> if i leave it blank
<meverynoob> they will request for an executable to be chosen
<meverynoob> "Selected Kit has no valid CMake executable specified."
<DanChapman> check you have cmake install. $ apt-cache policy cmake
<DanChapman> *installed
<meverynoob> installed
<meverynoob> version 3.2.2
<DanChapman> cool. point it at /usr/bin/cmake
<meverynoob> ?
<DanChapman> Select /usr/bin/cmake as the executable. The project generator can't find it
<meverynoob> oh
<meverynoob> erm
<meverynoob> its not working..?
<DanChapman> what's it saying?
<meverynoob> same thing
<meverynoob> "Selected Kit has no valid CMake executable specified."
<DanChapman> meh :-/ that's annoying. What's your task btw?
<meverynoob> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5154263609114624/?sp-page=1
<meverynoob> build calculator and run all testsuites
<meverynoob> i've realised that the testsuite bit didnt need the building
<meverynoob> i did that first
<DanChapman> right, it's probably quicker to do it from the command line as it's just a pure qml project. The building part is just for translations. You can run the app with $ qmlscene -qt5 app/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml from the root of the project.
<meverynoob> oh
<meverynoob> is that considered building it?
<DanChapman> i'd say so yeah, you don't build a pure qml project. And the sdk ide will just run the same as what you are doing on the command line anyway
<DanChapman> You should also explain the issues you faced trying to do it with the IDE and what you tried but didn't succeed
<Girish> DanChapman: So I add bool m_includeInReply to the private data members of class SmtpSettings?
<Girish> How do I do the exposing part?
<DanChapman> Girish look at how the Q_PROPERTY macros work :-)
<DanChapman> Girish, i would suggest having a read of http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-tutorials-extending-qml-example.html
<meverynoob> o0k thanks so much dan!
<DanChapman> Your welcome :-)
<DanChapman> Girish, also http://qmlbook.github.io/en/ch15/index.html#the-qobject is quite a good explanation
<Girish> Okay, on it.
<MatthewAllen> balloons, can you take a look at my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4963286344794112/?sp-page=1
<Girish> DanChapman: So I have to make m_includeInReply a Q_PROPERTY?
<Girish> Also, what is an enum?
<MatthewAllen> Girish, have a look here - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enumerated_type
<Girish> MatthewAllen: Got it, thanks!
<Girish> DanChapman: I'm not able to push to launchpad. I'm getting '1remote: Authorisation required.'
<Girish> whenever I do git push
<MatthewAllen> Girish, are you trying to push to the main branch? Or your own? I don't think you're able to push to the main one
<Girish> I'm pushing to my own.
<MatthewAllen> Have you got your SSH keys and such setup?
<Girish> It's giving me 'Permission denied (publickey).'
<Girish> But I've pushed to launchpad before.
<Girish> This is the repo I'm trying to push to - https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/dekko/+git/dekko
<Girish> With the command git push git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/dekko
<MatthewAllen> hmm, not sure then :/
<balloons> if xcub asks, he's still in 6th place
<balloons> I can't update the leaderboard today though
<balloons> Girish, you have 22 complete, at #3
<balloons> malevasquez, you have 26, while MatthewAllen has 27
<balloons> adueppen, you have 18
<balloons> mcintireevan, you have 8
<DanChapman> Girish its git push git+ssh://emailgirishrawat@git.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/dekko <branchname>
<Girish> DanChapman: Getting the same errors.
<Girish> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<Girish> Permission denied (publickey).
<Girish> I used git+ssh://emailgirishrawat@git.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/dekko master
<balloons> knome, I added a bunch of qatracker tasks, and made you mentor on a couple. IF you want to mentor them all, let me know
<balloons> fyi, I of course am also a mentor on all of them, heh
<knome> i can do as much as time permits
<knome> also, i have something likely interesting to you
<knome> ..in a while
<malevasquez> Thanks balloons for letting me know
<malevasquez> :-)
<balloons> knome, ok.. tasks perhaps? I'm going to head out in a minute
<knome> no tasks, and can wait
 * balloons is excitied now though
<knome> haha
<knome> well i can give you a hint
<knome> in PM
<tsimonq2> balloons: have you updated the rankings in a bit?
<balloons> tsimonq2, I can't today, but will tomorrow
<balloons> I posted so snippets above
<balloons> or you can run the same code
<tsimonq2> balloons: well yeah I have done it
<tsimonq2> balloons: but some students have been PMing me about it
<balloons> yea sorry.. ok, ok.. let me try
<tsimonq2> :)
<balloons> leaderboard updated
<balloons> you can blame tsimonq2 for making me jump through the hoops to get on the VPN to go it
<tsimonq2> hey hey hey now :P :)
<xcub> Hello :) Could someone here help me build the address-book-app?
<mcintireevan> xcub: I would, but I have a bunch of homework to do, so I gotta leave in a minute, sorry :(
<mcintireevan> balloons: Thanks for the update; I hope you pick the winners on more than just number of tasks ;) Either way, some of those numbers are impressive, I still have no clue how they have all that time though
<xcub> alright, that's fine :)
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-01
<refeed[m]> Happy new year!
<refeed[m]> Marcin Mikołajczak: agreed
<Prakhar> hey @degville
<vishnu> Join
<vishnu> Hi All!
<vrunda> hi
<Madhav> Hi
<suryansh> hi
<suryansh> friends
<m4sk1n> hi
<suryansh> joined
<omairqazi> hi popey
<omairqazi> HAPPY NEW YEAR to all!
<popey> hi
<popey> :)
<Accelerator> popey: I know it's festival time but when do you think the mentors will be a bit free?
<popey> Tomorrow i think everyone will be back to normal
<daniellimws> popey: a question regarding snapcraft
<popey> ok
<daniellimws> why is it available to be installed via both apt and snap
<daniellimws> is there a difference?
<Accelerator> yeah what's the difference?
<omairqazi> nice question. i also need the answer
<popey> Good question!
<omairqazi> popey: please remove this task as iso testing for upgrade lubuntu is closed now
<popey> At the start, snap couldn't do what snapcraft needed, so it was made as a deb initially.
<popey> Now that snaps (via classic and other things) can do everything snapcraft needs, there's not so much need for the deb.
<popey> The snap allows the snapcraft developers to push out new versions very rapidly.
<popey> Putting an updated deb out can take days, maybe a week or more.
<omairqazi> ok noted.
<Accelerator> So can we assume that installation via snap is better than via apt?
<omairqazi> popey: please remove this task as iso testing for upgrade lubuntu is closed now
<omairqazi> Run the Lubuntu upgrade tests and report your results
<daniellimws> popey: in this case would it be good to let people know to install from snap instead from apt in the tutorials?
<daniellimws> or it doesn't really matter much
<popey> I thought we did?
<omairqazi> popey: if we do typo error in a command in Ubuntu terminal why does it not run the right command instead of suggesting the right command. For ex, if i type snapraft ubuntu says No command 'snapraft' found, did you mean:  Command 'snapcraft' from package 'snapcraft' (universe) snapraft: command not found. Why does it not straightaway run snapcraft
<Accelerator_> popey: You did not :)
<popey> omairqazi: because it can't assume it knows what you want
<popey> it can guess
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> who is simon quigley
<Accelerator_> tsimonq2
<omairqazi> and carla sella?
<Accelerator_> Ah wxl told me she is rarely online
<omairqazi> ok thanks
<omairqazi> popey: aren't there any cloud tasks?
<popey> Not currently
<Accelerator_> popey: New tasks on the way?
<popey> When everyone is back at work tomorrow, we should have more arriving.
<omairqazi> popey: please take a look https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4670650331430912/
<popey> sure
<omairqazi> :popey yay!
<omairqazi> :popey are ther any other tasks you are the mentor of
<omairqazi> *their
<daniellimws> omairqazi: I just saw your message regarding undos in the terminal
<daniellimws> I came across this some time ago :p https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<daniellimws> you may like it
<omairqazi> daniellimws: thanks! :)
<daniellimws> hi has anyone tried the "Follow the electron snap creation tutorial" task?
<daniellimws> ah I've got my problem solved
<omairqazi> daniellimws: i did it. what was your problem
<daniellimws> omairqazi: I got this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26300407/
<daniellimws> previously another problem I solved, but not this yet
<omairqazi> wait  can you link me to the electron snap
<daniellimws> https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/electron
<omairqazi> thanks
<omairqazi> any screenshot of your terminal?
<omairqazi> leave the screenshot
<daniellimws> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26300407/
<daniellimws> omairqazi: ^ there's the full log
<omairqazi> ya i see it
<omairqazi> just 5 mins more
<omairqazi> daniellimws: by the time i am running the command npm run dist please see if you have nodejs installed
<omairqazi> daniellimws: curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_8.x | sudo -E bash -
<omairqazi> followed by sudo apt-get install -y nodejs
<daniellimws> omairqazi: nope still same error
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> let me see
<daniellimws> I don't think its a nodejs version problem
<daniellimws> could be more of a snapcraft related issue
<daniellimws> similar but different from this https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1656884
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1656884 in Snapcraft "Installation from source (git) error: snapcraft validation file is missing from installation path" [Medium, Fix Released]
<omairqazi> daniellimws: i think i also had this problem try this sudo npm i -g npm
<daniellimws> what does that do?
<omairqazi> it upgrades npm :)
<omairqazi> i fixed it by updating something
<omairqazi> but i can't recall
<omairqazi> by the time try this sudo npm i -g npm
<daniellimws> omairqazi: still doesn't work
<omairqazi> daniellimws: curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_9.x | sudo -E bash - followed by sudo apt-get install -y nodejs
<omairqazi> btw did you edit the snapcraft.yaml
<daniellimws> nope there wasnt any
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> daniellimws: lets do a fresh start
<omairqazi> daniellimws: lets do a fresh start
<omairqazi> mkdir a new folder
<omairqazi> cd to that folder
<omairqazi> git clone https://github.com/snapcraft-docs/electron-quick-start
<omairqazi> daniellimws: can you send me the screenshot of your terminal of the commands you ran before npm run dist
<omairqazi> daniellimws" there?
<omairqazi> daniellimws: there?
<omairqazi> I think I found the solution
<omairqazi> did you run npm run install?
<daniellimws> omairqazi: hi, sorry for the delay
<daniellimws> I did npm install
<daniellimws> I re-ran the whole thing on a different macine
<daniellimws> machine
<daniellimws> and it worked
<daniellimws> magic
<omairqazi> daniellimws: cool!
<omairqazi> I told you to do a fresh start
<omairqazi> because now i am having the same problem
<omairqazi> but when i did the whole thing again it worked
<omairqazi> still dont the real solution
<omairqazi> which task to choose now
<daniellimws> actually it could just be my machine having different versions of node or npm
<omairqazi> ya
<wxl> omg did someone say node? just do it in a vm.
<omairqazi> hi wxl
<omairqazi> why in a vm
<wxl> because then your steps are repeatable
<omairqazi> we were having some problems just because of different versions of  node
<omairqazi> wxl: can you help me
<wxl> it's *SO EASY* to get your node ecosystem in a different state
<wxl> i'm no node expert
<wxl> i know i beat my head against the wall about something like this recently and it was maddening
<wxl> that's why i said: start in a vm. you'll have a clean slate.
<omairqazi> noted
<daniellimws> thanks for the info
<omairqazi> wxl: i was just snapping a nodejs app and found a problem
<omairqazi> wxl: this task "Run the Lubuntu upgrade tests and report your results" is no longer in use
<wxl> what do you mean?
<omairqazi> wxl: See this  Notice board  Weekly upgrade testing build. This build is valid for a week, starting on 2017/12/22 at 21:00 UTC and finishing on 2017/12/29 at 21:00 UTC. Please use separate results for tests done on different hardware or day.
<omairqazi> wxl: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/163339/testcases
<wxl> feel free to just ignore that, at least for Lubuntu, omairqazi
<omairqazi> wxl: but i cannot submit test results
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> let me see what i can do. this depends on other people, so it may take a while
<omairqazi> ok
<Nissaar> wxl: hi
<omairqazi> can you suggest me a task wxl
<Nissaar> wxl: could you please verify this answer, its for my task
<Nissaar> wxl: https://askubuntu.com/questions/991043/snap-package-only-runs-when-root
<wxl> omairqazi: did you do all the other Lubuntu thingies?
<wxl> Nissaar: not a snapper, can't help. i'd consult your mentor.
<wxl> i will say this: your formatting is terribly confusing
<omairqazi> wxl oh i just forgot about alternate images
<Nissaar> wxl: thx
<wxl> i'd also wonder if it's necessary to cd home
<wxl> maybe i'm wrong but again not a snapper
<omairqazi> whose formatting, wxl?
<wxl> omairqazi: Nissaar
<omairqazi> oh
<Nissaar> actually only when i used cd /home it worked without sudo
<Nissaar> else im compelled to use sudo before pycharm-community
<wxl> huh well that's interesting. i'd explain why that is. reference existing documentation.
<wxl> i mean none of that makes sense to me, at least from the perspective of how, say, apt works
<omairqazi> bye guys
<wxl> omairqazi: are you starting this task for the first time?
<omairqazi> time to sleep
<wxl> (the upgrade one)
<konrad11901> wxl: one question, I see that one of my bugs was marked as "Invalid" without any reason by a user who registered on 31st December 2017. Can I mark it again as "New"?
<wxl> konrad11901: sure. i was waiting to see if you'd do that :)
<wxl> konrad11901: might be good to put in a note about why you think that's the case
<konrad11901> Ok :)
<omairqazi> wxl yes
<omairqazi> wxl but i did kubuntu tasks earlier
<wxl> omairqazi: then go back to the start of the QA tracker and go in again. the build numbers have changed
<konrad11901> wxl: by the way, are there plans for new testing tasks? I'll try to continue testing even without tasks (waiting for first alpha of Lubuntu 18.04 :) ), but making some new tasks would be great!
<wxl> at the moment, no, konrad11901. we've got some stuff in the works but it's not there yet. more or less just business as usual until then
<omairqazi> wxl can you link to a testsuite
<omairqazi> i will  check it tomorrow (according to IST)
<wxl> omairqazi: i'd just go back to iso.qa.ubuntu.com and open up the Upgrade Lubuntu {i386,amd64} links and go from there. just in case it changes again
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> wxl please reply on my task as my laptop's charger is not working
<omairqazi> wxl got it
<omairqazi> i can now submit test results
<wxl> yay good job
<omairqazi> wxl anyway thanks!
<wxl> talk tomorrow my friend :)
<wxl> have a great rest
<omairqazi> wxl thanks
<omairqazi> wxl i dont know what happened to my charger
<konrad11901> wxl: if Simon has assigned this bug to himself, can I change the status to "In Progress"?
<omairqazi> only 5% battery left
<omairqazi> bye
<daniellimws> bye
<konrad11901> Bye!
<wxl> konrad11901: if someone was working on it, yep. now there are two teams that have greater degrees of control over the bug status and i don't remember which ones you start out with. you won't be able to do ALL Of them, though. ping me or in #ubuntu-bugs should you ever need help
<wxl> oh maybe i can make some bug triage tasks
<konrad11901> wxl: you can :)
<konrad11901> and thanks for explaining :)
<wxl> np
<wxl> there's wiki pages on the subject if you want to learn more but i'll probably summarize them in the task. hopefully i can get that done today
<wxl> popey: new task for you to publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5680903613317120/preview/
<popey> wxl: that last line about filing bugs upstream seems almost throw-away. Might require more detail?
<popey> wxl: might also be worth linking to an example "good" bug?
<wxl> popey: yeah well i guess so. it's a bonus point thing after all :)
<popey> hah
<wxl> popey: i could dig one up but the description makes it clear, i think.
<ribickas> hi evilnick, degville, pmatulis and davidcalle :D
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-02
<Ben_____> hi
<wxl> add yourself as a mentor to this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5680903613317120/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^^^
<wxl> also that one is for you to work on konrad11901 ^^^
<tsimonq2> wxl: booom
<heesen> elopio,could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/?sp-page=2
<omairqazi> wxl as i wanted to reclaim the lubuntu upgrade task i abandoned previous ubuntu task. will that affect the quality of my work?
<omairqazi> popey as i wanted to reclaim the lubuntu upgrade task i abandoned previous ubuntu task. will that affect the quality of my work?
<Ojas17> hi
<daniellimws> hi
<popey> Good morning everyone
<heesen> good morning
<konrad11901> good morning :)
<daniellimws> heesen: hey your pull request did not pass the static tests
<m4sk1n> hi
<m4sk1n> popey: so, any plans for the lxd translation task?
<Vansh> Hii
<popey> m4sk1n: yes, when i get a moment
<omairqazi> hi can someone explain me this HINT: install in a virtual machine, take a snapshot, upgrade, then revert the snapshot and upgrade again to keep from having to install twice. why do we need to install twice
<omairqazi> related to lubuntu upgrade task
<konrad11901> Lubuntu Upgrade task asks you to do the whole "Upgrade Lubuntu" testsuite. It has four testcases, two of them ask you to upgrade from 16.04, and the other ones - from 17.10. Without creating the snapshots, you'll have to install the OS four times (2x16.04 and 2x17.10), while with snapshots you'll have to install Lubuntu twice (1x16.04 and 1x17.10).
<konrad11901> For example, you can install the 16.04, make a snapshot, do an upgrade with update-manager, restore the snapshot and do an upgrade with an image
<omairqazi> thanks man!
<konrad11901> np :)
<omairqazi> where can i get the lubuntu 18.04 image
<omairqazi> please ignore
<Teju> Hey
<omairqazi> hi
<Teju> Just saw a task on Google code in.
<Nissaar> hi
<daniellimws> heber, hi are you free?
<heber> daniellimws, in a couple of minutes
<daniellimws> heber, would it be better if I left a comment in the code in task website or just mention my concerns here?
<rvcool855> hiiii every budy i am harsh and i am gci student
<daniellimws> hi rvcool855
<rvcool855> hey i want to know about GCI more can you all help me
<daniellimws> sure, do you have any questions?
<daniellimws> heber, may I know if there are any online tutorials or guides for autopilot? I can't seem to find any
<daniellimws> there is a weird problem with the tests, everything does not work, unless the search button is clicked
<daniellimws> i'm thinking that the app may not have been "ready" until someone clicks onto it
<daniellimws> what do you think?
<rkap> Hi!
<daniellimws> Hi
<heber> daniellimws, it is ok to comment here and in the task as well. I will read your comments now.
<daniellimws> ok thanks
<heber> daniellimws, regarding the tutorial. In autopilot repo you can find some tutorials in "docs" folder
<rithvikdhanapal> HI
<m4sk1n> these tutorials are more for Qt, not gtk :/
<daniellimws> m4sk1n: which are you referring to?
<daniellimws> the autopilot docs?
<daniellimws> right they are for Qt
<m4sk1n> tutorial is only about testing Qt app
<daniellimws> m4sk1n: yea but most concepts are actually similar
<m4sk1n> testing gtk apps isn’t very different, but there should be some good reference
<m4sk1n> is it idea for another task? :D
<daniellimws> haha would be something good to have
<m4sk1n> for example, I don’t know how to check for styles
<daniellimws> heber, is there anyway to check whether an object is "seen" on the screen
<daniellimws> somehow the "visible" property is always true even if the item is not there
<heber> daniellimws, for sure there is any property that changes when it is seen in the screen
<daniellimws> heber, really can't find any :(
<heber> daniellimws, which element is that?
<daniellimws> heber, the gtkflowbox for categories
<daniellimws> heber, can't seem to find a differentiating property for the category items when the arrow button is clicked
<daniellimws> if I check for visible=True, then it will also be a pass, not sure if that will be a false positive
<daniellimws> heber, are you able to find a property that works?
<heber> daniellimws, let me try. The problem is when you expand the categories to see more?
<daniellimws> heber, yes, for both when it is expanded or not, the "visible" property is still true
<daniellimws> heber, for this task, is it ok if I don't convert every single manual test to automated ones?
<daniellimws> feel that I've spent too long on this, wanna move on to other tasks..
<Faraaz> Hi I just claimed the read tutorial task
<daniellimws> heber, hi I've made a merge request and submitted the task on code in
<cpt_n3mo> wow
<cpt_n3mo> hello anyone
<daniellimws> hello
<cpt_n3mo> @balloons
<nick-obrien> Hello elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg! I'm Nick and I'm working on the "Package and publish your first nodejs snap" on google code in
<kyrofa> Hey there nick-obrien, welcome!
<nick-obrien> Thank you!
<elopio> nick-obrien: hello!
<elopio> nick-obrien: do you want me to recommend a nice one to start?
<nick-obrien> Yes please
<elopio> nick-obrien: how about https://github.com/marionebl/svg-term-cli ?
<nick-obrien> That looks really interesting. I'll give it a try!
<elopio> thanks nick-obrien, let us know if you have any questions
<balloons> wxl, looks like the lubuntu test tracker task is much better written than the others. Could we make them all read nicely?
<nick-obrien> Thank you
<daniellimws> elopio, kyrofa: I remember some time ago, there was a task about snapcraft stats
<omairqazi> hi
<daniellimws> if someone claimed it, may we know the repo that has it?
<elopio> daniellimws: https://github.com/elopio/random-scripts/pull/1
<ubot93> Pull 1 in elopio/random-scripts "Add gathering data from github" [Open]
<elopio> omairqazi: hello
<omairqazi> how are you elopio
<omairqazi> happy new year
<elopio> happy new year omairqazi. I'm good, thank you. Are you starting to contribute with ubuntu?
<omairqazi> elopio yes
<elopio> omairqazi: welcome! Here you will find other people on the same journey. Feel free to leave any question you might have.
<omairqazi> elopio chatting you for the first time
<omairqazi> elopio well i think i am old now but new to you
<omairqazi> i am here before 20 december
<elopio> ah, yes, I was away for a couple of weeks.
<daniellimws> elopio: is it this one? https://github.com/DeniskaMazur/SnapGatherer
<elopio> daniellimws: yup
<omairqazi> elopio i heard about you while i was completing the publish python snap and i wanted you to transfer my snap name
<elopio> omairqazi: for that, you have to talk to popey or flexiondotorg, they are the admins of snapcrafters.
<omairqazi> ok
 * popey looks up
<popey> no, transferring names is done via the forum
<wxl> balloons: i did ping people like a million times in here and on the hub to alert them of that but yeah sure i can do it :/ XD
<omairqazi> oh guys i did not notice i am in the current leaders. well quantity<quality
<omairqazi> does someone know when balloons comes online
<omairqazi> never saw him here
<daniellimws> omairqazi: balloons was here 30 mins ago
<elopio> popey: well, the first step is to ask you to fork the repo
<popey> well, no.
<elopio> I will propose a small change on the checklist to mention that it has to be done through the forum
<popey> ask the store to transfer and then we can
<popey> no point us forking when we can't push to the store because we dont own the snap
<daniellimws> elopio: what does the snapcraft stats script do exactly? I tried to run main.py but just got stuck at Extracting repository urls
<m4sk1n> gci-leaders.netlify.com everyone knows about this nice leaderboard?
<daniellimws> yea
<daniellimws> and it now even links to some people's github
<elopio> daniellimws: the idea is to count the number of features being used by snapcraft.yaml files in github.
<wxl> wow lots of familiar names up there :)
<daniellimws> number of features?
<omairqazi> m4skln i know i am also there :)
<m4sk1n> omairqazi: I see
<elopio> daniellimws: yes, how many snaps use a git source, for example. How many use a bazaar source, how many use a version-script, how many use each of the plugins
<m4sk1n> but maybe some of us only know about the official one
<omairqazi> maybe
<daniellimws> elopio: oh, so it literally searches through every repo in github that has a snapcraft.yaml?
<elopio> popey: https://github.com/snapcrafters/fork-and-rename-me/pull/5/files what do you think?
<ubot93> Pull 5 in snapcrafters/fork-and-rename-me "Split the transfer step" [Open]
<elopio> daniellimws: only the ones that have a successful build in build.snapcraft.io
<daniellimws> oh ok that's quite cool
<daniellimws> elopio: currently are there any more plans for snapcraft tasks? seems to be running out already
<omairqazi> can i discuss a lubuntu problem with someone here?
<elopio> daniellimws: not really, we have had our hands full reviewing the tasks.
<elopio> I don't think we can handle more. But after the contest ends, we can think of following up the mentorships in case you are interested.
<wxl> omairqazi: fire away or there's always #lubuntu-devel
<elopio> we can define a training path with you, to focus on the things that you would like to learn.
<daniellimws> ok in that case at the meantime, I'll try to expose myself to other things
<daniellimws> elopio: that'll be great, thanks
<omairqazi> elopio: i was talking about this. https://github.com/omairqazi/omairqazi-instantnews my task is already approved as kyrofa told me just to release my snap to stable
<elopio> daniellimws: there are many more tasks in the ubuntu org, and there are also many more free software orgs in need of contributions :)
<daniellimws> any ideas when will didrocks be back?
<elopio> omairqazi: nice. I agree with kyrofa that the snap should be called just instantnews, no need to prefix it.
<daniellimws> would like to try out ubuntu desktop tasks while theres still some time left
<popey> +1, don't prefix snap names
<popey> we only end up having to re-register and rename them
<elopio> omairqazi: and I didn't like that you changed the README template, it would be a lot easier for snapcrafters to contribute if it follows the same structure.
<omairqazi> ya elopio: popey filed a bug as i was not able to register snap name instantnews
<omairqazi> elopio: so i didn't need to change the README
<daniellimws> kenvandine: hi, may I know more about this https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5411356859695104/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False is there any relevant repo to apply to patch onto?
<elopio> daniellimws: according to the calendar, didrocks is already back. Probably, catching up with tons of emails and requests but if you write to him, he should answer soon.
<daniellimws> elopio: ok thanks, I'll ask when my current task gets approved
<omairqazi> elopio: so what should i do in the README now. remove the checkmarks?
<elopio> omairqazi: your REAMDE should look like this one: https://github.com/snapcrafters/offlineimap
<elopio> you see that the screenshot is not at the bottom, and there's a section called snapcrafters that is not in yours
<elopio> omairqazi: you can just check the differences between yours and this one: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/snapcrafters/offlineimap/master/README.md
<omairqazi> elopio: thanks!!
<daniellimws> elopio: if you are free now, can you have a look at this? https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/python-snap-fails-to-import-module/3237
<daniellimws> not urgent though
<omairqazi> wxl: please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5390375717961728/
<omairqazi> elopio: why python snaps does not work in ubuntu 17.10
<popey> We should make all snap tasks very clear they should be done on 16.04 IMO
<elopio> daniellimws: I will try to check it later today, but it might be related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1712634
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1712634 in Snapcraft "It is not possible to build a python snap that has setup.py requirements" [High, Triaged]
<Accelerator> popey: You made it clear enough
<daniellimws> omairqazi: it's because snapcraft uses a different version of glibc than the host machine, I think, correct me if I'm wrong
<daniellimws> elopio: ok thanks
<omairqazi> Accelerator: I know. I was just asking why
<daniellimws> omairqazi: have you tried snapcraft cleanbuild before?
<daniellimws> still possible to package python snaps on 17.10 if you use that
<daniellimws> perhaps not as good as doing it on 16.04, as you need to download bunch of stuff
<omairqazi> someone suggested me but i thought it would be better to use 16.04 for now
<omairqazi> yes it takes a long tim
<omairqazi> time
<omairqazi> if i abandon some task will that affect the quality of my work
<daniellimws> I'm not sure, if you abandon, won't the quality be 0?
<elopio> popey: I updated the package and publish tasks to mention 16.04
<popey> yay
<popey> thanks
<omairqazi> elopio: is this correct? https://github.com/omairqazi/omairqazi-instantnews/blob/master/README.md
<omairqazi> hi popey fork my repo (https://github.com/omairqazi/omairqazi-instantnews) into github.com/snapcrafters, transfer the snap name (omairqazi-instantnews) to snapcrafters, and configure the repo for automatic publishing into edge on commit
<popey> omairqazi: as I mentioned earlier, transferring the name requires a post in the store category on the forum
<omairqazi> ok popey
<popey> also
<popey> https://github.com/omairqazi/omairqazi-instantnews/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml
<elopio> omairqazi: yes, that looks better. You can remove the [ ] from the name of the snap. And for some reason, all your text is bold. You might have left an open tag or something.
<popey> I would register instantnews and change the yaml so it isn't prefixed with your name
<omairqazi> thanks popey
<omairqazi> if i reclaim an abandoned will that affect the quality
<elopio> omairqazi: you are missing the text "This is the snap for instantnews, "
<omairqazi> cause lubuntu upgrade task was not working before
<omairqazi> ok elopio
<daniellimws> omairqazi: i think if your task is done properly generally the quality should be there right?
<daniellimws> even though you abandonned it before
<omairqazi> ok thanks
<omairqazi> yay
<elopio> omairqazi: newsapi.org should be a link. And on the snapcraft.yaml, I don't understand why you chose version: 2.0.0.
<elopio> omairqazi: you could use version: '1.2.4' and on the part, source-commit: de233b38a7ed8a6ed440e1700f02c1ef65f581a7
<omairqazi> thank you very much elopio
<elopio> thanks to you omairqazi
<omairqazi> elopio: how is it now? https://github.com/omairqazi/omairqazi-instantnews The rest i will do tomorrow(IST)
<elopio> omairqazi: there is an <"/p> in there, but it's looking good
<omairqazi> elopio: how is it now? https://github.com/omairqazi/omairqazi-instantnews
<elopio> looks good to me.
<omairqazi> thanks
<omairqazi> thanks everyone! bye! will come tomorrow
<daniellimws> bye
<omairqazi> for now i will sleep
<konrad11901> Does anyone know if Launchpad has some technical problems? I can't confirm any bug (timeout error) :/
<konrad11901> nevermind
<m4sk1n> it's pretty common here
<konrad11901> wxl: are you there?
<konrad11901> or tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> konrad11901: yo
<tsimonq2> Holy heck, I gotta pick up wxl's slack here :P
<tsimonq2> konrad11901: Reviewing
<konrad11901> oh umm
<konrad11901> what are you reviewing?
<tsimonq2> Oh
 * tsimonq2 just sort of assumed things needed reviewing and checked the dashboard only to find four things ready
<tsimonq2> konrad11901: Anyways, what's up? :)
<konrad11901> :D
<konrad11901> one question
<konrad11901> about the "Imrpove Lubuntu bug reports" task
<tsimonq2> Yea
<konrad11901> should I do something like I did here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxtask/+bug/1722901?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1722901 in lxtask (Ubuntu) "lxtask can not change priority of process" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<konrad11901> I just want to be sure if I'm doing this task as I should before moving to other bugs :)
<tsimonq2> So, the point of that task is to get three bugs ready to be worked on.
<konrad11901> yes
<tsimonq2> (By whatever means, through providing more info, editing descriptions, etc.)
<tsimonq2> But I think that counts for one, yeah.
<tsimonq2> (Because you're helping be a lot more specific with the description.)
<konrad11901> ok, thanks a lot :)
<tsimonq2> Thank YOU for working on the task and helping to make Ubuntu better. ;)
<wxl> sorry busy at work konrad11901. but did you notice your bug about the release upgrader is now assigned? should be fixed soon :)
<konrad11901> yes, I noticed it
<konrad11901> :)
<Abhi_> Hi, I have just started. So I installed ubuntu-desktop today and I am trying to get familiar with it.
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-03
<AryanT> Hi Documentation Team! (evilnick, degville, pmatulis and davidcalle)
<balloons> wxl, thanks :-) I do remember, but it was last year! :p
<wxl> balloons: don't make me slap you :)
<omairqazi> hi
<daniellimws> hi
<omairqazi> wxl there?
<Accelerator> wxl: Hello....are you free now?
<popey> Hiya.
<omairqazi> hi''
<omairqazi> hi
<daniellimws> hi
<m4sk1n> hi
<omairqazi> hi Accelerator
<omairqazi> popey flexiondotorg there?
<popey> hello
<omairqazi> popey https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/configure-repo-for-automatic-publishing-into-edge-on-commit/3383
<Accelerator> omairqazi: Hi there
<popey> omairqazi: can you change the category to the store category please
<omairqazi> ok popey done
<omairqazi> popey i am trying to register the snap name instantnews but today it is giving me a different error "registration failed". earlier error was "snap name is already taken"
<popey> right, what does it say to do next?
<popey> (You need to do this before the store team can transfer it)
<omairqazi> popey nothing it just says failed. what should i do?
<popey> https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/register-snap/?name=instantnews
<popey> go there
<popey> attempt to register it there
<omairqazi> popey https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26312607/
<popey> huh, interesting
<popey> ah, someone else has it already
<omairqazi> popey i did so. now it says pending name dispute reviews
<omairqazi> popey i did so. now it says pending name dispute review
<popey> hang on. let me look into this
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> popey i did it in the mornig
<omairqazi> morning
<popey> https://github.com/shivam043/instantnews has it registered
<popey> so we need to change tack
<popey> I will reply on the forum.
<omairqazi> popey ok
<popey> replied, thanks. Sorry for the confusion!
<omairqazi> popey its ok. so i have to make a pull request to https://github.com/shivam043/instantnews
<omairqazi> popey uploads are diabled
<omairqazi> disabled
<omairqazi> popey https://github.com/shivam043/instantnews/pull/21
<ubot93> Pull 21 in shivam043/instantnews "Add files via upload" [Open]
<omairqazi> popey why all my posts are flagged on the snapcraft forum
<daniellimws> heber, hi, I've made the changes as asked for, are you free to have a look?
<m4sk1n> when will some new tasks be added? (somebody said that it’s a good idea to make tutorial tasks based on tutorial requests) :)
<heber> daniellimws, sure
<Accelerator> But i don't want more tutorials :(
<m4sk1n> why, Accelerator? :P
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: No offense to anyone...but i find them a little boring.
<m4sk1n> But they are really useful for users
<Accelerator> I understand but what's the point of putting all the tutorials in a single year for GCI?
<Accelerator> we have like a dozens of tutorials pending lol
<m4sk1n> there are lots of non-tutorial taske
<m4sk1n> s/taske/tasks/
<snake69> hi
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: Not for me :)
<daniellimws> m4sk1n: trying out riot :)
<m4sk1n> :)
<daniellimws> ahh man got kicked off the leaderboard already
<kyrofa> daniellimws, time to crank out some snaps?
<daniellimws> kyrofa: I did some of the follow snap creation tutorial tasks, once my current task is approved I'll just submit them and climb back up
<kyrofa> daniellimws, are the mentors for the task being responsive?
<omairqazi> hi
<daniellimws> kyrofa: yea just got a review 2 hours ago. waiting for my next one
<kyrofa> Very good
<omairqazi> i am facing some problem while building an electron snap
<daniellimws> kyrofa: by the way, have you tried building the snap for coala that I linked few weeks back?
<kyrofa> Ah, I forgot about it over the holidays, actually :(
<daniellimws> kyrofa: haha it's ok :) holidays are more important
<omairqazi> wxl tsimonq2 there?
<daniellimws> omairqazi: what problem are you having?
<daniellimws> same thing we had last time?
<omairqazi> daniellimws: sorry not electron it is nodejs
<daniellimws> omairqazi: is it the follow nodejs snap creation tutorial task?
<omairqazi> no
<omairqazi> i am trying snap this package
<omairqazi> https://github.com/cookiengineer/git-ddiff
<omairqazi> but whenever i run the command i get an error https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26313564/
<omairqazi> please see daniellimws
<omairqazi> elopio there?
<daniellimws> omairqazi: according to this, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/40421825/how-to-use-object-values-on-server-side-in-node-js/40422171
<wxl> ok i'm here i'm here what's up people?
<daniellimws> it is a very new feature, perhaps check your node version again?
<daniellimws> or use a vm as wxl suggested
<omairqazi> ya i will do that
<omairqazi> :)
<omairqazi> wxl please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5390375717961728/
<omairqazi> elopio there?
<omairqazi> daniellimws: thanks for telling me it is a version issue
<omairqazi> when i looked into the parts folder of my snap
<daniellimws> omairqazi: solved it?
<omairqazi> i found the the nodejs plugin installs v6 node
<omairqazi> and this feature needs v7
<daniellimws> oh
<omairqazi> i will file a bug
<elopio> hello omairqazi
<omairqazi> thanks again bro
<daniellimws> sure no problem
<omairqazi> elopio snapcraft plugin nodejs installs v6 node
<elopio> yes, you can use node-engine to choose a different version
<elopio> snapcraft help nodejs
<omairqazi> so while snapping a nodejs snap i get this error elopio https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26313564/
<omairqazi> oh thanks elopio
<omairqazi> then no need to file a bug right?
<elopio> no
<omairqazi> elopio can you please tell me how to use plugin specific keywords
<elopio> just put them inside the part section.
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> thhanks
<elopio> omairqazi: https://github.com/Storj/storjshare-daemon/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml#L20
<omairqazi> thanks elopio
<daniellimws> heber, hi are you free to look at my merge request? hopefully I can get this approved before sleep so that don't need to wait another day
<omairqazi> i installed a snap but whenever i run it it says command not found
<daniellimws> check if its in /snap/bin?
<omairqazi> no i just restarted the terminal and it worked thanks anyway
<daniellimws> oh lol
<omairqazi> elopio popey finally i registered the name upstream name and now i dont need to prefix my name
<wxl> budgie ISO QA task is now a non-beginner https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5865742723448832/
<omairqazi> thanks for the info wxl
<wxl> and now xubuntu https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4876280774262784/
<wxl> and ubuntu https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6236497185341440/
<konrad11901> That's really, really great!
<konrad11901> :)
<konrad11901> oh and by the way, wxl
<wxl> and mate https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6042166826631168/
<wxl> hm wonder if that link is wrong for ubuntu
<wxl> nope it's right
<wxl> phew
<konrad11901> I'm doing this task about improving Lubuntu bug reports, but the problem is that many bugs marked as "New" are quite old (some of them are even a few years old). Can I select a bug which is, let's say, one year old?
<wxl> sure, konrad11901. check to see if it applies to the current release. if so you can probably assume (although it's best to check) it applies to every release since the one originally reported. if it doesn't apply to the current release, does it apply to any other *SUPPORTED* release? if not, it can basically be marked as fixed, since we won't fix issues on non-supported releases.
<konrad11901> Ok, thanks for explaining!
<wxl> may i just say in general what a delight it has been, so far, to work with you all? i do hope to see your smiling f̶a̶c̶e̶s̶ emojis around here more often once gci is over
<daniellimws> wxl: it's great to be able to learn so much in such a short period and know everyone here
<daniellimws> by the way, how did you make the cancellation
<wxl> ah you mean the strikethrough?
<wxl> it's unicode
 * wxl is a hardcore unicode geek, so be forwarned
<wxl> there are a variety of unicode characters that aren't meant to stand on their own but meant to be combined with other characters
<wxl> they're called "combining diacritics"
<daniellimws> ah my friend told me once
<wxl> this, U+0336 is one of them
<daniellimws> this also allows for different emoji colours right?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> well, it's not exactly the same but it's applied similar
<wxl> but here's an interesting example ☺⃞
<wxl> that might display funky depending on your font
<omairqazi> wxl: i agree with daniellimws. i learned so much in such a short period of time. thank you mentors and everyone here
<daniellimws> yup I just see a square next to the smiley emoji
<wxl> it should be on top
<wxl> again, font issues
<wxl> but you can, for example, add accents to your favorite emoji
<wxl> 💩̀
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combining_character
<wxl> have fun :)
 * m4sk1n uploaded an image: Screenshot_20180103-180924.png (189KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/jkxRGixIxxAFVlZHWGhffTcv>
<Accelerator> i have a emoji cheatsheet lol
<Accelerator> 😀😀
<wxl> emoji cheatsheet? that's no fun. use the compose key!
<daniellimws> what compose key
<wxl> well close enough i guess m4sk1n :)
<m4sk1n__> kenvandine: I don't understand something related to appstream
<wxl> daniellimws: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<wxl> so for example, i do Alt : ) and get ☺
<daniellimws> oh something I need on my computer definitely
<wxl> it comes out of the box with a set of predefined keybindings, but you can make your own, for whatever you want
<daniellimws> cool
<wxl> for example
<wxl> <Multi_key> <X> <X>                     : "☠"   U2620   # SKULL AND CROSSBONES
<wxl> that's in my .XCompose XD
<wxl> i also really like vertical ellipsis
<wxl> ⋮
<wxl> and of course, lambda. λ λ λ
<m4sk1n> there should be task to create valid testcase for Lubuntu Alternate (no network)
<wxl> m4sk1n: i agree. make @tsimonq2 do it :)
<Accelerator> Guys wouldn't it easier to have an emoji cheatsheet?
<wxl> it might take less effort to set up
<wxl> but in practice, i don't find it easier
<Accelerator> btw will the mentors be still here even after GCI is over?
<wxl> especially if your goal is dealing with unicode in general as opposed to just emoji
<wxl> well i never left here since uhhh 2015 so yeah probably :)
<wxl> but i would recommend moving any other discussion to the appropriate channel
<wxl> need a channel list?
<Accelerator_> Sorry about that guys....frequent power outage due to thunderstorm
<Accelerator_> wxl: I would like that actually
<wxl> Accelerator_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Accelerator_> Ok thanks
<wxl> if you're not sure where to go, #ubuntu-community-team is always a good place to start :)
<wxl> well off to work
<Accelerator_> Ok thanks
<Accelerator_> kyrofa: If you are free do take a look at my task...😅😅
<kyrofa> Accelerator_, will do, just need to finish writing a little
<kyrofa> Accelerator_, note that the channel for snapcraft/snap-related things in #snappy
<kyrofa> is, rather
<kyrofa> (just saw your question above)
<Accelerator_> ok thanks btw for this link https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/HACKING.md
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, what's your appstream question?  I don't know much about it, but i can try to figure it out
<omairqazi> why my snap says command not found
<Accelerator_> kyrofa: i think there is a missing step(cd snapcraft) before installing  snapcraft (and its dependencies) on the link: https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/HACKING.md
<kyrofa> Accelerator_, yes, you're right!
<Accelerator_> Please edit it so that other participants won't get any difficulties
<kyrofa> Log a bug, and I can mark it as bite-sized so you can fix it if you like
<omairqazi> elopio
<m4sk1n> kenvandine: I can see that in upstream some packages already have screenshots addresses in .appstream.xml, but I can’t see them in GNOME/Ubuntu Softwate
<Accelerator_> Um kyrofa..where do i log the bug actually? I'm a beginner😅
<kyrofa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, which ubuntu version are you on?
<kenvandine> gnome-software in 16.04 is pretty old
<Accelerator_> Ok thank u kyrofa
<kenvandine> it might not utilize appstream yet
<tsimonq2> wxl: Tag you're it no tagbacks
<elopio> omairqazi: you need to give us more information than that. What command are you running, what do you have in your snapcraft.yaml file, what is the error message...
<omairqazi> elopio https://github.com/omairqazi/git-ddiff/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml command git-ddiff.git-ddiff error is command not found
<wxl> since i changed ALL of the freaking ISO QA tasks, no, tsimonq2, it's you.
<m4sk1n> kenvandine: 17.10
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, good, can you give me an example app that you see the screenshot in the appstream data upstream?
<omairqazi> elopio please reply here https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6091379543375872/ bye
<m4sk1n> bleachbit
<m4sk1n> not in debian source package, but in bleachbit source
<omairqazi> bye
<Accelerator_> bye
<daniellimws> wxl: I'm looking at this task but haven't claimed yet, may I ask some questions?
<daniellimws> scp -P 2222 arpuser@121.6.208.124:/home/owenl131/ARP/research_project/plswork.wav .
<daniellimws> plswork.wav
<daniellimws> oops wrong paste
<wxl> wrong paste
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> love the name tho
<daniellimws>  https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4966855116587008/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False
<wxl> plswork.wav XD
<daniellimws> this
<daniellimws> oops
<daniellimws> lol
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> "The Doozy"
<daniellimws> may I know what is the extent of configuring phabricator
<wxl> just follow the installation guide. it's pretty comprehensive
<wxl> you need LAMP, basically
<daniellimws> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/configuration_guide/
<wxl> instructions are provided for your choice of db and web server
<daniellimws> there seems to be and endless amount of "next steps"
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, gnome-software isn't even finding bleachbit
<daniellimws> wxl: I got LAMP set up already
<wxl> not everything *HAS* to be configured
<wxl> you will want to set up basic auth, though
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, what does "apt-cache policy bleachbit" show?
<wxl> cuz you'll want to have an account on there
<daniellimws> okay
<wxl> if you use normal username/password, you'll need to set up mail
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, wow... nevermind
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, it just finally found it :)
<wxl> so i'd just use some other provider
<daniellimws> wxl: so I should be expecting a phabricator website running on my server right?
<wxl> using twitter, e.g., would be really good since it's also oauth1
 * m4sk1n uploaded an image: Screenshot from 2018-01-03 18-58-46.png (40KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/vewXxmhzKtedtfRsIFBrAJzH>
<wxl> that's right @daniellimws
<daniellimws> I think the tutorial is old? because according to apache website there is no longer httpd.conf
<daniellimws> or maybe not, forgot where I saw that
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, i've confirmed that with appstreamcli bleachbit does have screenshot uris
<kenvandine> appstreamcli dump bleachbit.desktop
<wxl> daniellimws: tsimonq2 did set up our phabricator, so if you have questions, you can always ask him specifically
<daniellimws> ok, thanks. I have some questions but I'll ask them tomorrow since it's late here already.
<daniellimws> bye
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, others do seem to work though, like gedit
<m4sk1n> ok, thanks, it’s too hard for me XD
<m4sk1n> btw wxl, look, my typical desktop looks less polished than my VMs :)
<wxl> that's a strange trend m4sk4n XD
<konrad11901> wxl: I submitted my work for review a while ago (this task about improving Lubuntu bug reports). If you have some spare time, you can take a look at it :)
 * Accelerator_ is going to sleep
<konrad11901> good night Accelerator_! :)
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-04
<Abhi_> hi
<AmoghaTr> Hi Everyone! This is Amogha from India!
<omairqazi> hi
<Accelerator> hi
<daniellimws[m]> hi
<omairqazi> daniellimws: if you are free please try to install my snap sudo snap install git-ddiff --edge --devmode
<daniellimws[m]> I get an error
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi: do you get an error as well?
<omairqazi> whcih error
<omairqazi> which
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: which error
<daniellimws[m]> node: relocation error: /snap/git-ddiff/1/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0: symbol __mmap, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<omairqazi> i also get this error
<daniellimws[m]> oh hmm I'll try to research a bit about it and see if I can find anything
<daniellimws[m]> but I'll be away for a few hours
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> instead of node v7.10.1 i will try to use v9.3.0
<daniellimws[m]> I feel that it may be a snap problem though
<omairqazi> but it was working yesterday
<omairqazi> its the same snap which had the error object.values is not a function
<m4sk1n> omairqazi: have you snapped it with ubuntu 16.04?
<omairqazi> m4sk1n: on ubuntu 16.04 it was perfect but then it started giving an error command not found
<omairqazi> so i did on lubuntu in a vm
<m4sk1n> you have to use 16.04, that’s what caused the glibc error
<omairqazi> but why on ubuntu 16.04 it is saying command not found?
<m4sk1n> which command?
<omairqazi> my snap name git-ddiff.git-ddiff
<m4sk1n> can you snap it from Ubuntu 16.04 and install on vm (18.04?)
<omairqazi> ya i am doing that only
<omairqazi> yay it works now thanks everyone
<heesen> kyrofa, can we talk
<popey> heesen: he will wake in some hours, as he's based in the USA
<omairqazi> try installing my snap now please sudo snap install git-ddiff --edge --devmode
<omairqazi_> popey: whenever i run the command git-ddiff.git-ddiff an error occurs command not found. git-ddiff is nodejs snap
<omairqazi_> popey: whenever i run the command git-ddiff.git-ddiff an error occurs command not found. git-ddiff is nodejs snap
<omairqazi_> whenever i run the command git-ddiff.git-ddiff an error occurs command not found. git-ddiff is nodejs snap
<coolpolygons> hi :D
<konrad11901> hi
<coolpolygons> i just had some questions to ask about the code-in challenge
<coolpolygons> and maybe ubuntu in general
<coolpolygons> is this the right place to do so?
<omairqazi_> yup sure
<coolpolygons> ok so there is a task that hasnt been approved for two days
<omairqazi_> can you link to the task
<coolpolygons> and this has been a bit of an issue for me (obviously i cant claim new tasks while not finishing one)
<coolpolygons> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5824069586911232/
<coolpolygons> its a boot screen for ubuntu
<omairqazi_> ok so the mentors are Ken VanDine and didrocks
<omairqazi_> kenvandine: there?
<coolpolygons> i heard that u need to do a lot of these tasks to be selected for the award
<coolpolygons> and i only finished like four
<coolpolygons> i dont even know if i should continue :(
<omairqazi_> please continue
<omairqazi_> if kevandine or didrocks come online i will tell them about your task
<coolpolygons> yeah ok
<coolpolygons> do you think i have a chance to win?
<coolpolygons> judging by the amount of completed tasks, i think other people did at least over 10
<omairqazi_> i will not be secretive here i have completed about 15
<omairqazi_> and then only i was in the top 10
<omairqazi_> please note that the grand prize winners will be selected according to the quality and not quantity
<coolpolygons> wow
<coolpolygons> ok let me try my best
<coolpolygons> and im gonna contribute to ubuntu society :D
<omairqazi_> thanks i was also like you when i came here at first :)
<coolpolygons> well the only difference is that theres only like 10 days left now :P
<m4sk1n> coolpolygons: just make sure that you are submitting good quality work and you need to be in top 10
<coolpolygons> i hope that is the case... i spend a lot of time and effort finishing tasks
<m4sk1n> in fact, even if it annoys me, it’s great that you can’t see how many tasks were completed by others from top 10
<coolpolygons> i guess showing those could make people less motivated
<m4sk1n> yup
<Accelerator> i find it challenging :)
<coolpolygons> yeah for a programming noob like me
<coolpolygons> snap QA stuff was hard :(
<coolpolygons> but the process of learning was really fun
<m4sk1n> and you can find their github/launchpad accounts to see quality of their work, but it’s hard to estimate tasks count
<Accelerator> like me lol :)
<Accelerator> Nothing interesting about me haha...so no estimating
<coolpolygons> well, it is nice that google and ubuntu are giving even beginners the opportunity to try
<Accelerator> Too bad many people don't give GCI a try
<coolpolygons> oh really?
<coolpolygons> i thought a lot of people try because its google
<Accelerator> Hmm the number of tasks done for the orgs would have been ridiculous if that had been the case
<coolpolygons> i thought 575 tasks for one organization was a pretty big number :P
<coolpolygons> guess not
<coolpolygons> actually yeah if kids all over the place joined the numbers would've hit millions
<Accelerator> Yup
<coolpolygons> it would be great if i can win
<coolpolygons> the chances are pretty slim tho
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons: but that task is one of the hardest task in the org
<Accelerator> Yeah quality>quantity
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m]: the boot screen?
<daniellimws[m]> yea
<coolpolygons> :P which is why it takes seven days i guess
<coolpolygons> i was arguing with after effects xD
<daniellimws[m]> you finished it?
<coolpolygons> i did but im waiting for review which has been delayed
<coolpolygons> and i cant pick new tasks yet :(
<m4sk1n> it would be great if I’ll find myself on the finalists list
<coolpolygons> yes definitely
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: U changed your name on the leaderboard?? Is that even you?
<daniellimws[m]> no
<daniellimws[m]> sad
<daniellimws[m]> that's a different daniel
<coolpolygons> wait there is a leaderboard?
<m4sk1n> https://gci-leaders.netlify.com
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons: where did you even find the code to change though?
<m4sk1n> 10 leading participants with random order
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m]: idek i just did
<coolpolygons> xD
<daniellimws[m]> woah that's quite pro
<m4sk1n> congrats XD
<Accelerator> Indeed :)
<coolpolygons> wait but i thought they asked only to make a boot screen
<coolpolygons> do i need to do sth with it?
<daniellimws[m]> I think with the advanced coding skills tag, you need to add the animation to the OS?
<coolpolygons> hmm
<coolpolygons> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Accelerator> Well there is definitely some coding in it
<coolpolygons> they'll prob give me a comment on what needs to be done
<coolpolygons> i did my portion so they wouldn't be too harsh hopefully
<coolpolygons> if theres more coding needed i hope they give me an extension :(
<daniellimws[m]> yea mentors here are very nice people
<daniellimws[m]> the nicest people you have seen
<Accelerator> You can always ask
<coolpolygons> they dont seem to read my comments...
<daniellimws[m]> oh you can try to ask kenvandine here later
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks as far as I know just came back from holidays
<coolpolygons> dang how do you know these stuff
<coolpolygons> sounds like u r one of the devs of ubuntu xD
<Accelerator> XD
<m4sk1n> we are all kind of ubuntu devs
<m4sk1n> :D
<coolpolygons> i cant deny that :P
<konrad11901> XD
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: Got your tutorials?
<m4sk1n> Accelerator: nope :D
<coolpolygons> tutorials?
<m4sk1n> coolpolygons: tutorial tasks, probably
<Accelerator> I will leave that to m4sk1n to explain..he is a fan :)
<coolpolygons> lol kk
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons: because I
<daniellimws[m]> I've been here for more than a month XD
<coolpolygons> more than a month hmm
<coolpolygons> so dedicated
<Accelerator> I have been here since last year
<coolpolygons> WOW
<coolpolygons> oh wait nvm
<coolpolygons> its 2018 now
<coolpolygons> omg im losing track of time
<Accelerator> XD
<daniellimws[m]> or, I've been here for 2 years
<daniellimws[m]> 2017-2018
<coolpolygons> 365*2 = 730 days :P
<daniellimws[m]> nope, just from december 2017 to first week of january 2018 :P
<m4sk1n> Accelerator: I’m not a fan of tutorial tasks XD
<m4sk1n> november 2017-january 2018
<m4sk1n> I like contributing to documentation and tutorials (and translating stuff), because I think it’s very useful for users
<Accelerator> You always ask for them though :)
<daniellimws[m]> I agree
<coolpolygons> m4sk1n: agreed, and it is also one of the things we noobs can actually hel
<coolpolygons> p
<Accelerator> Nobody is a noob here :)
<Accelerator> Not even u
<daniellimws[m]> if you are noob you won't be here
<coolpolygons> aww thanks :)
<daniellimws[m]> probably at home playing minecraft XD
<Accelerator> Minecraft XD
<coolpolygons> xD
<daniellimws[m]> well minecraft is fun too actually
<m4sk1n> what’s wrong with minecraft? XD
<coolpolygons> yeah
<Accelerator> Nothing tho some people depend on the game to live :)
<coolpolygons> me
<m4sk1n> I like Minecraft and I love Ubuntu, that’s why playing Minecraft on Ubuntu is the best thing that can happen to me XD
<coolpolygons> only reason y i dont switch to ubuntu completely
<coolpolygons> blizzard needs to support ubuntu
<coolpolygons> n.o..
<Accelerator> I see
<coolpolygons> n.o.w.
<daniellimws[m]> starcraft2?
<m4sk1n> if you can install ubuntu without accidentally erasing entire hard drive, you are not a noob XD
<coolpolygons> YES STARCRAFT
<coolpolygons> AND OVERWATCH
<coolpolygons> AND HEROES
<konrad11901> Starcraft <3
<coolpolygons> m4sk1n: xD
<Accelerator> Reminds me of Foxy lol
<konrad11901> I remember being 5 years old and "playing" starcraft 1 :D
<m4sk1n> Accelerator: XD
<daniellimws[m]> konrad11901: we can play together sometime :D
<m4sk1n> you can not believe, but there are some people who only know how to click “Next” or “Forward” and accidentally erase their hard drive…
<konrad11901> daniellimws: I'm a noob at this game, really XD
<m4sk1n> without even reading anything
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: Seriously ?
<m4sk1n> afaik, Overwatch works almost perfect with latest wine-staging, only performance isn’t great
<m4sk1n> Accelerator: yup
<m4sk1n> I remember that in 2011 (I was 10 years old) it was easy to install Ubuntu from Windows installation using WUBI (it creates virtual disk and adds bootloader entry)
<konrad11901> wubi was great
<konrad11901> it was my first experience with Linux
<m4sk1n> not my first, but my first actual installation
<coolpolygons> i had a $400 business laptop from 2011
<coolpolygons> and i still have it xD
<coolpolygons> my first test subject with ubuntu
<m4sk1n> I had $250 netbook from 2009
<m4sk1n> with Manjaro JWM it still works pretty good
<coolpolygons> dang
<m4sk1n> now it’s my father’s secondary computer and he tries to use windows 7 on it
<coolpolygons> omg
<m4sk1n> he spent some hours on installing .net framework XD
<coolpolygons> tell him to use xubuntu :(
<coolpolygons> or ubuntu mate
<coolpolygons> cuz lubuntu looks too bland
<m4sk1n> he don’t want to use Linux just because he don’t want to use Linux
<coolpolygons> :(
<konrad11901> and that's unfortunately the point of view of many, many people :(
<coolpolygons> makes me teary
<Accelerator> Yeah my school included lol
<coolpolygons> my mom runs away when i run sudo apt update
<coolpolygons> "WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO YOUR COMPUTER"
<coolpolygons> "I BOUGHT THAT WITH MY MONEY"
<m4sk1n> there are two notebooks with ubuntu and mate in my school
<coolpolygons> "DONT YOU DARE GO BREAK IT"
<konrad11901> in my school, there's debian on every PC :D
<coolpolygons> at least you have those
<konrad11901> alongside the windows 7
<coolpolygons> we got macOS
<Accelerator> Only windows in my school
<konrad11901> I had macOS in my previous school
<coolpolygons> which i dont mind cuz its pretty awesome, but they dont know linux
<m4sk1n> I love using i3wm and doing everything from terminal on these lessons
<coolpolygons> i cant even
<coolpolygons> i need a gui
<Accelerator> The only lesson i get from school is using Microsoft Studio XD
<m4sk1n> Microsoft Studio?
<Accelerator> VB?
<m4sk1n> Visual Studio, right?
<konrad11901> Visual Basic?
<Accelerator> Right
<coolpolygons> visual studio is soooooooo complicated
<m4sk1n> coolpolygons: no, it isn’t
<coolpolygons> i stick with gedit
<m4sk1n> it’s just a tool
<Accelerator> Are you kidding me....it's outdated XD
<coolpolygons> yeah i dont get the interface :(
<konrad11901> visual studio is pretty nice, it's my main IDE :)
<coolpolygons> what's the benefit of using an ide instead of text editor+terminal?
<m4sk1n> you can use it to do complicated stuff, but you can just use it as a text editor XD
<Accelerator> Well i'm stuck with it for my exams
<m4sk1n> my main IDE is vim :P
<coolpolygons> emacs anyone?
<m4sk1n> emacs is great OS, but it lacks a good text editor
<konrad11901> umm
<m4sk1n> konrad11901: umiesz hakować emacsem przez sendmail?
<coolpolygons> LOL
<konrad11901> isn't emacs a text editor? :D
<konrad11901> m4sk1n: nie
<coolpolygons> what language?
<konrad11901> polish
<coolpolygons> oooh interesting
<konrad11901> yeah, it is
<konrad11901> :D
<coolpolygons> i speak korean english chinese
<konrad11901> wow
<coolpolygons> gotta learn some european languages
<konrad11901> what country are you from?
<coolpolygons> s. korea
<konrad11901> nice :)
<coolpolygons> but i wanna move to usa for college + life
<coolpolygons> too many restrictions here
<coolpolygons> illegal for minors to play online games after 10pm
<konrad11901> really?
<konrad11901> :(
<coolpolygons> cant go to certain websites
<coolpolygons> hella expensive pc parts
<konrad11901> oh, that's unfortunate :(
<coolpolygons> the homogeneous nature of pple
<Accelerator> :(
<konrad11901> I'd also like to move to the USA for college
<Accelerator> Well me too but dunno if i will be able to adapt
<konrad11901> to be honest, actually I can move to any other country than Poland
<konrad11901> and I can't tell any logical reason behind that XD
<Coolpolygons_mob> Reconnected
<Coolpolygons_mob> Lol
<Coolpolygons_mob> Do all of you live in the states?
<daniellimws[m]> no I'm from Singapore
<Accelerator> I'm from Mauritius :)
<Coolpolygons_mob> I heard Singapore is really nice
<Coolpolygons_mob> Wow Mauritius???
<m4sk1n> I’m waiting for wine-staging 3.0 to see if it will support more games (there was no release for almost two months, but wine 3.0 has some improvements)
<omairqazi> hi i had some network failure
<omairqazi> well you can find the leaderboard here too https://codein.withgoogle.com/organizations/ubuntu/ just scroll to the bottom
<Coolpolygons_mob> Welcome back
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: how do you change your real name in the IRC
<Accelerator> Ever visited it Coolpolygons_mob?
<Coolpolygons_mob> No
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi: what real name?
<Coolpolygons_mob> Isnt Mauritius an african country?
<Coolpolygons_mob> Small islands
<Coolpolygons_mob> I heard that there are a lot of dodos :P
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: click you name in the panel to the right and click whois
<daniellimws[m]> oh that
<daniellimws[m]> I'm not sure acutally, something to do with NickServ I think
<Accelerator> Dodos are extinct lol
<Coolpolygons_mob> Used to*
<Coolpolygons_mob> Koreans know mauritius as a place for honeymoon trips
<Coolpolygons_mob> They dont speak french tho
<Accelerator> No comments 😅
<Coolpolygons_mob> Korea is dominated by microsoft btw
<Coolpolygons_mob> We used to have 90% IE usage until 2013
<Coolpolygons_mob> And ActiveX is still being used
<m4sk1n> fortunately NK is dominated by Linux XD
<konrad11901> XDDDD
<m4sk1n> Red Star OS
<konrad11901> I'd like to visit DPRK one day
<Coolpolygons_mob> Eh thats only for promoting their ideology
<Coolpolygons_mob> They use pirated windows
<Coolpolygons_mob> No one uses redstar
<m4sk1n> but Red Star OS is actually pretty good :)
<Coolpolygons_mob> Illegal in kr
<Coolpolygons_mob> But ik that when you type kim jong un in korean it auto bolds
<Coolpolygons_mob> xD
<m4sk1n> so I think it/he’s already bold
<Coolpolygons_mob> In many ways
<Coolpolygons_mob> :P
<Accelerator> XD
<coolpolygons> back
<coolpolygons> xD
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> elopio there?
<omairqazi> elopio please see this https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-backslide/3408
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi: not related to the snap but there's this thing slides.com that works with a similar idea
<omairqazi> ok will check it
<omairqazi> oh i see
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: do you know prezi?
<daniellimws[m]> yes too
<daniellimws[m]> but too much animation I don't really like it
<omairqazi> ya
<omairqazi> it is 3d
<omairqazi> elopio https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-backslide/3408
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi: I don't think elopio is online yet
<coolpolygons> do mentors come online here?
<daniellimws[m]> yea
<daniellimws[m]> but most are based on US or UK time
<daniellimws[m]> in around an hour a lot will come online
<coolpolygons> ok
<coolpolygons> its 11pm here in korea
<coolpolygons> the timezone kills
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons: yea we people from Asia unfortunately will have to make use of that short few hours before sleep
<daniellimws[m]> its 10pm here
<coolpolygons> ooh 1hr difference
<m4sk1n> 2:51pm here
<coolpolygons> lucky
<coolpolygons> im an owl so i guess im fine
<coolpolygons> my circadian rhythm got wrecked after winter break
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> popey hi
<omairqazi> elopio sergiusens https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-backslide/3408
<omairqazi>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER omairqazi wsijnakocmgf
<daniellimws[m]> lol
<omairqazi> hmm
<daniellimws[m]> time to change password
<omairqazi> what all did you see guys
<omairqazi> only this or more  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER omairqazi wsijnakocmgf
<daniellimws[m]> your password
<omairqazi> this? wsijnakocmgf
<daniellimws[m]> yes
<omairqazi> well that is because of typo error there was an extra space
<omairqazi> so the command didnt run
<omairqazi> this is the verification code not the password LOL
<omairqazi> there was no typo error in the password command
<daniellimws[m]> oh thats good
<omairqazi> you didnt see all this right? An email containing nickname activation instructions has been sent to omairqazi.29@gmail.com. [19:33] -NickServ- If you do not complete registration within one day, your nickname will expire. [19:33] -NickServ- omairqazi is now registered to omairqazi.29@gmail.com, with the password Omair#8143*.
<daniellimws[m]> nope
<omairqazi> oh my god by bistake i copied my password also
<daniellimws[m]> lol
<daniellimws[m]> nobody can save you now
<popey> it happens
<popey> (probably good idea to change it)
<omairqazi> ya
<omairqazi> google account has 2 step verification
<omairqazi> i will change the password of irc
<Accelerator> XD
<daniellimws> heber, hi do you have the time to look at my merge request? I think everything should be ok now, or I hope at least.
<omairqazi>  /msg NickServ SETPASS omairqazi iorycymgmjwp saba4041
<Accelerator> his password?
<daniellimws[m]> um
<Accelerator> High probability that's his crush name he used as password lol
<omairqazi> NICK omairqazi
<omairqazi> is registered now
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi: saba4041?
<omairqazi> ya that was by mistake i changed the password again
<daniellimws[m]> oh thats good
<omairqazi> well how do i change the real name
<Accelerator> Um why are you changing your name?
<abcd>  /msg NickServ SETPASS omairqazi iorycymgmjwp omair5813
<abcd> what the hell is happening
<abcd> so many typo errors
<daniellimws[m]> abcd: what client are you using
<abcd> bye
<abcd> i was using webchat now i will use xchat
<Accelerator> ...
<omairqazi> hi
<m4sk1n> popey: I’m waiting for the lxd translation task, because I have already almost completed it XD
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> popey there?
<omairqazi> elopio hi
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: hi you around?
<elopio> hello omairqazi
<omairqazi> elopio please see this https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-backslide/3408
<popey> heya
<omairqazi> popey https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-backslide/3408
<popey> yes, i saw it, will test in a little bit
<omairqazi> ok popey thanks
<omairqazi> who will select the grand prize winnners?
<Accelerator> All mentors
<omairqazi> ok thanks
<omairqazi> is this bug ok https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1741286
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1741286 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04 boot screen version problem" [Undecided, New]
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: hi are you free?
<omairqazi> daniellimws: tsimonq2 is not online? he is away
<daniellimws> oh
<daniellimws> my bad
<daniellimws> thanks for informing
<omairqazi> your welcome
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Made another pull request yet again 😂😂......and i reported the missing step also
<kyrofa> Thanks Accelerator, very good
<Accelerator> np :)
<daniellimws> sergiusens, kyrofa, elopio: hi are you guys able to access _store_client.py from here https://codecov.io/gh/elopio/snapcraft/tree/master/snapcraft/storeapi
<daniellimws> weirdly i get an error 404
<kyrofa> daniellimws, no, same here
<kyrofa> daniellimws, did you know you could generate/view coverage locally as well?
<daniellimws> kyrofa, oh how can I do that
<kyrofa> daniellimws, do you have the dependencies installed in a venv?
<daniellimws> yes I do
<sergiusens> python3 -m coverage html
<sergiusens> after running the unit tests with runtests.sh
<daniellimws> oh ok thanks
<daniellimws> anyways, I was planning to add a unit test to https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/snapcraft/storeapi/_store_client.py#L289
<kyrofa> Yeah, that
<daniellimws> however, I'm not sure what snap name can be used to check if the snap is not found
<kyrofa> Then open up htmlcov/index.php in your favorite browser
<daniellimws> kyrofa: how would you suggest I implement the test case
<Abhi_> Hi, I am still working on the task
<m4sk1n> will there be daily builds today? :D
<kyrofa> daniellimws, you could always mock `get_account_information`
<Abhi_> I need more time
<Abhi_> Can I get more time
<daniellimws> kyrofa: alright, thanks a lot for the help
<rakshika> hey popey!
<daniellimws> Abhi_: who is the mentor? you might wanna ping the mentors of your task
<Abhi_> Sergio Schvezov Kyle Fazzari Carla Sella elopio
<Abhi_> I think these are the mentors
<omairqazi> kyrofa Abhi_ needs help
<popey> or just give us the link to the last
<popey> *task
<Abhi_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6266209089617920/
<kyrofa> Abhi_, done
<Abhi_> Thank You!!
<popey> thanks!
<omairqazi> kyrofa popey are you free?
<popey> What's up?
<omairqazi> if free then please test my snap https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-backslide/3408
<rakshika> hey elopio!
<m4sk1n> are dailies really daily, there were no isos today
<m4sk1n> s/,/?/
<daniellimws> kyrofa, if I want to mock get_account_information, how can I do it while still calling push_metadata?
<daniellimws> or do I not need to call it
<kyrofa> Accelerator, made a comment on the PR. No need to open multiple PRs, just push updates to the one you already have
<kyrofa> daniellimws, it's difficult for me to answer without knowing exactly what you want to test. What is the code path you care about? Must you go through push_metadata?
<daniellimws> kyrofa, according to codecovs the code path where when snap name is not found and raises a SnapNotFoundError is not covered
<daniellimws> I don't think it is necessary to go through push_metadata
<daniellimws> but I'm unsure
<kyrofa> daniellimws, oh right, this line of push_metadata? https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/snapcraft/storeapi/_store_client.py#L290
<daniellimws> yup
<kyrofa> Do you have a test already made?
<kyrofa> daniellimws, find another test that uses push_metadata, and start with that
<kyrofa> One that specifically tests push_metadata
<kyrofa> Let me know when you've got that
<daniellimws> kyrofa, ok got it thanks
<kyrofa> daniellimws, once you have that, mocking is just a few more lines of code (with which I'm happy to help)
<kyrofa> daniellimws, although depending on where you add the test, perhaps we can use the fake store instead of mocking. elopio might have some preferences here
<kyrofa> I'm not 100% clear on when the fake store comes into play, unit or integration
<Nissaar> kyrofa: i made the commit
<daniellimws> kyrofa: sorry not very sure what I'm supposed to do now. I'm looking at the PushMetadataTestCase class right now
<kyrofa> Nissaar, please also update the title and description as requested. Note that you still have the go.py file there, although you've also modified the plugin, so good progress!
<daniellimws> I think every test in here tests push_metadata?
<kyrofa> daniellimws, no need to apologize! Let me pull that up
<Nissaar> kyrofa: 'modified go.py to remove confusing message'  is this one good ?
<omairqazi> kyrofa i replied on the forum please see and tell me what else should i do https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-backslide/3408
<kyrofa> Nissaar, make it more like a command. Your title should complete the sentence: "If accepted, this PR will <blank>". On that level, it should be something like "remove confusing importpath message from go plugin"
<kyrofa> Nissaar, however, snapcraft also has a convention to prefix the pull request title (and commit messages) with the subsystem involved. So I'd actually warp that slightly into "go plugin: remove confusing importpath message"
<kyrofa> Does that make sense?
<Nissaar> <go plugin: remove confusing importpath message> thats the title if i have well understood ?
<kyrofa> Yes, but no angle brackets
<Nissaar> yes thanks
<kyrofa> daniellimws, I agree, you need to add a new test to PushMetadataTestCase
<kyrofa> daniellimws, good news, I think this involves the fake store
<kyrofa> daniellimws, look at the _setup_snap method
<kyrofa> It logs in and registers a new snap name "basic"
<kyrofa> It then uploads a fake snap under that name
<daniellimws> ah, means that everything else that is not "basic" will give SnapNotFound error, right?
<kyrofa> daniellimws, I suspect you could copy the "test_all_ok" test and push metadata for a snap NOT named basic and get that exception thrown
<kyrofa> You got it
<daniellimws> kyrofa, great thanks for the help
<daniellimws> quite noob question
<kyrofa> daniellimws, of course
<kyrofa> Nah, just a lack of familiarity with the codebase, which comes with time!
<kyrofa> You could be the best programmer in the world and you'd still run into issues with new codebases
<omairqazi> really kyrofa?
<omairqazi> the best progrfammer can also get codebase issues?
<kyrofa> Definitely. Knowing e.g. python is only part of the battle. You also need to know the project itself
<kyrofa> It's a bit like a butcher having the sharpest blade around, but that knife is of limited usefulness if they don't know where to cut
<omairqazi> thanks for the info?
<omairqazi> !
<daniellimws> kyrofa, that's a nice analogy, thanks!
<kyrofa> Maybe a better analogy: a butcher who specializes in poultry being handed a cow
<daniellimws> is there a possible way to only run tests from a certain class?
<daniellimws> I know I can run from a certain folder
<kyrofa> daniellimws, yes-- stop using the ./runtests.sh script
<kyrofa> daniellimws, use unittest directly: `python3 -m unittest snapcraft.tests.unit.store.test_store_client for example would run that whole file
<kyrofa> Darn, missed the closing ` but you get the idea
<daniellimws> oh thanks a lot
<omairqazi> can someone please suggest me a python task as i just learned it from university of michigan at coursera so i am excited to do python
<wxl> you're probably not going to find an EASY one
<kyrofa> omairqazi, fix a snapcraft bitesize bug
<wxl> but
<wxl> oh there you go
<wxl> i wonder if you could make a python script that could sign the Code of Conduct for you
<wxl> optionally allowing one to create or reuse a key
<wxl> that would be a MAJOR improvement
<wxl> Launchpad does have a Python API
<omairqazi> ok wxl and kyrofa i will do once my current task gets approved
<omairqazi> or maybe side by side
<wxl> i'll see about how possible that is
<wxl> yep you're right
<wxl> oops wrong chan
<omairqazi> ya but i have to do all this before 10 jan because of exams
<Nissaar> kyrofa: how do i del the other go.py file ?
<kyrofa> Nissaar, I guess that depends on how you're making these changes. Are you using the github online interface or something?
<Nissaar> kyrofa: yes im doing it online
<kyrofa> Huh... I actually have no idea then. Try searching for it
<rakshika> elopio?
<omairqazi> bye guys time to sleep?
<elopio> yes?
<rakshika> check personal messages pls
<daniellimws> one curious question, I recall snap only appeared in the recent years, how did the whole idea start?
<rakshika> elopio pls check personal messages
<elopio> daniellimws: it's an evolution from the ideas we implemented for the packaging and store of Ubuntu phone.
<daniellimws> elopio: oh, no offense towards Ubuntu, but just curious who uses Ubuntu phone?
<elopio> I was a very happy user for two years :)
<popey> Ubports has some thousands of users
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: Empty pings are not productive ;)
<tsimonq2> What's up?
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: hi
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: are you free now? I would like some guidance on setting up Phabricator
<Nissaar> kyrofa: fixed it
<daniellimws> elopio: so did part of the ubuntu phone dev team just moved to snap?
<elopio> daniellimws: we were all working on the phone.
<elopio> well, on convergence. All form factors.
<daniellimws> elopio: so you guys are working on both the phone and snap now?
<Nissaar> elopio: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6273289460645888/
<Nissaar> elopio: could you please review this task ?
<Nissaar> i you free
<Nissaar> if*
<elopio> daniellimws: no, just snapcraft
<popey> daniellimws: the phone project was cancelled back in april last year
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: I'm having lunch at school but I'll be home in ~ 4 hours, otherwise if it's something simple I should be able to review :)o
<elopio> Nissaar: I will after lunch
<popey> daniellimws: sadly many of the people who worked on it for Canonical were made redundant. It's not something we work on at all now
<Nissaar> ill wait thx
<daniellimws> as I'm adding test cases to test_store_client, I saw this with only one space at the start of comments, but there's a noqa tag there
<wxl> it's not something *CANONICAL* works on, but the community is still running with it
<daniellimws> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/snapcraft/tests/unit/store/test_store_client.py#L1499
<wxl> careful with your we's, popey :)
<daniellimws> my ocd tells me to not ignore it
<daniellimws> what do you guys think
<popey> wxl: i did say that
<daniellimws> popey: oh that's quite sad
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: actually I'm still trying to setup Phabricator :p
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: I have the basic LAMP setup ready, but have some questions
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: it's quite late here now, maybe I'll ask them in the comments when I claim the task
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: sure, or ask and you can read my response here when you can :)
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: thanks. first question, has httpd.conf changed to apache2.conf?
<daniellimws> I can't find httpd.conf
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: phab.lubuntu.me uses nginx so I'm not sure on that part
<daniellimws> oh ok then I shall setup nginx instead
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: If you want to see our config for nginx, I'm sure wxl will be happy to throw it your way ;)
<daniellimws> tsimonq2: is it the one in here? https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/configuration_guide/
<konrad11901> daniellimws: I configured Phabricator with apache2.conf and it's working, so I assume that you can configure it there :)
<daniellimws> oh great
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: No, ours is a bit slimmer
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: But it's up to you if you want to use apache or nginx because in all reality it doesn't *really* matter :)
<daniellimws> yea ok since konrad11901 said it works I'll just try apache first
<tsimonq2> Sure
<daniellimws> tsimonq2, konrad11901: what about the domain name
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: I'd put an alias in /etc/hosts and configure the alias to be the same as what Phab thinks it is
<tsimonq2> If that makes sense
<Sanyam> Hi
<tsimonq2> Hey Sanyam, what's up?
<Sanyam> Fine
<tsimonq2> That's good :)
<daniellimws> thanks a lot for the help :)
<tsimonq2> Can I help you at all Sanyam or are you just waving hello? (Which is fine, I just want to know if you need help :) )
<tsimonq2> daniellimws: Anytime :)
<Sanyam> I am doing a task provided by your team on google code in
<Sanyam> they said to build a site but i dont know how to do it
<daniellimws> Sanyam: is it the qatracker?
<Sanyam> they said read the how to tutorials and pay attention to page 8 to make a website
<Sanyam> no
<tsimonq2> Sanyam: Could you please link us to the task?
<Sanyam> it is ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Right, but could you get us the URL from your browser? :)
<daniellimws> oh Sanyam left
<m4sk1n> tsimonq2: will you make task to fix testcase for lubuntu alternate (no network)?
<tsimonq2> m4sk1n: Very possible although I did tag wxl no tagbacks ;P
<wxl> i'm overwhelmed. if's all you, tsimonq2.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm overwhelmed too, man
<m4sk1n> I have almost completed this task, so there’s not too much to write…
<m4sk1n> but wxl said that you could add it, tsimonq2 :D
<wxl> i'll make a test to make sure that all the testcases match up across all variants of Lubuntu. how about that, m4sk1n ?
<m4sk1n> ok
<m4sk1n> also, is it intentional that alternate installer asks for proxy information with no network?
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i guess i can envision cases where that might be useful
<wxl> still feel free to file a bug to follow up on that
<wxl> the package is debian-installer
<daniellimws[m]> heber, hi if possible can you check my merge request? Thanks :D
<m4sk1n> so my bug report is more like “was it intentional? i can make patch for this if needed” than “omg itz not working fix it plz”
<wxl> yes exactly :)
<wxl> describing your logic, of course
<konrad11901> wxl: about the Ubuntu Desktop testsuite, should we do only the testcases marked as "mandatory" or should we do all of them, including these marked as "run-once"?
<wxl> do all of them konrad11901
<konrad11901> wxl: but can I skip for example this testcase with CJK input, since I don't know Chinese/Japanese/Korean?
<konrad11901> :D
<wxl> wellllll
<wxl> you can try? XD
<wxl> balloons maybe can comment more on that?
<konrad11901> oh, sorry
<konrad11901> I opened the testcase
<Accelerator> kyrofa: I'm a bit busy rn....but i will do as you said today itself..so if u are free do have a look :)
<konrad11901> and I see that there are the instructions about what is what
<konrad11901> so yeah, I'll try to do it
<m4sk1n> wxl: what if I would start working on tests task but there new image will be released?
<m4sk1n> also, made merge proposal
<wxl> m4sk1n: given the CPU Bug, i doubt that will be a concern
<wxl> the LP builders are down
<kyrofa> heesen, you here?
<heesen> yes
<heesen> kyrofa,could i have further clarifications on how to mock StoreClient.get_snap_name_for_id and ensure it returns the correct snap name
<kyrofa> heesen, sure thing. First of all, you have a number of pull requests open that appear to do the same thing
<kyrofa> heesen, can you please pick one and close the others?
<kyrofa> heesen, then you can update it simply by pushing new commits to that branch
<heesen> kyrofa,done
<heesen> kyrofa,could you help me with the mock StoreClient.get_snap_name_for_id
<kyrofa> heesen, so is your remaining pull request up-to-date?
<heesen> yes
<heesen> kyrofa,yes
<heesen> kyrofa,hello
<kyrofa> heesen, sorry, had to finish something. Done now
<kyrofa> heesen, first of all, no need to create a new class here
<heesen> ok
<kyrofa> heesen, just name the test such that it doesn't clash, perhaps "test_export_with_snap_name"
<kyrofa> heesen, also make sure the `run_command` is running `export-login --snaps <snap name> exported`, you're missing the --snaps parameter
<kyrofa> Push those changes up once you've made them
<heesen> kyrofa,do you mean to change the file name from test_export_login to  test_export_with_snap_name
<kyrofa> Note the file name, the test (function) name
<kyrofa> Not the file name, rather
<konrad11901> One question, how to start screen reader after booting Ubuntu from image?
<konrad11901> I tried Ctrl + s as described in the testcase, but it doesn't work
<konrad11901> I've read on the Internet that the correct combination is Super + Ctrl + S, but it works only after selecting "Try Ubuntu", not earlier
<heesen_> kyrofa, so change it from edge123 to test_export_with_snap_name
<kyrofa> heesen_, don't make a new class at all. Just a new test function of the existing class, named "test_export_with_snap_name"
<heesen_> also what do you mean by also make sure the `run_command` is running `export-login --snaps <snap name> exported`, you're missing the --snaps parameter
<konrad11901> wxl: are you there? I have a few questions about the screen reader testcase
<Accelerator> kyrofa: If i understood well then i just have to update my initial PR?
<heesen> kyrofa,also what do you mean by also make sure the `run_command` is running `export-login --snaps <snap name> exported`, you're missing the --snaps parameter
<kyrofa> Accelerator, yes
<kyrofa> heesen, I can't help you if you leave
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Updated the PR :)
<konrad11901> wxl, balloons: anyone?
<wxl> konrad11901: i'm not sure i can be of much help but feel free to ask
<konrad11901> I have two issues with the screen reader test. The first one: after booting Ubuntu image and pressing Super + Alt + S (ctrl + s doesn't seem to work anymore), nothing happens, until I click "Try Ubuntu". Then, the screen reader activates. It it normal?
<wxl> have a link to the testcase handy?
<konrad11901> The second one: after installing Ubuntu, the screen reader doesn't start automatically, even after rebooting twice
<konrad11901> yes, give me a second
<konrad11901> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164116/testcases/1309/results
<konrad11901> and also the third issue, not related only to this testcase: auto login doesn't work (I tried many times, ensuring that the neccessary option is checked). Where should I report this issue?
<wxl> again, never done this testcase
<wxl> but
<wxl> 1. sounds like you shouldn't hear anything from the screen reader until step 12
<konrad11901> I can hear the screen reader since the step 8 :D
<wxl> so i guess that's probably fine then
<wxl> the change of commands is interesting
<wxl> s/command/hotkey/
<wxl> from docs i see, that seems to agree
<wxl> so there's a testcase fix that can happen
<konrad11901> I'll try to fix it shortly and make a pull request
<konrad11901> what about the other issues?
<wxl> https://help.gnome.org/users/orca/stable/howto_the_orca_modifier.html.en
<wxl> yeah it's pretty canonical (lowercase)
<wxl> ok so that's done
<wxl> 2. don't know :(
<wxl> try consulting the Accessibility team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility
<konrad11901> I've joined the #ubuntu-accessibility, when anyone will be online, I'll ask them
<wxl> not sure there's much happening there anymore but it's worth a shot
<wxl> maybe try to hunt down specific individuals https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Contacts
<wxl> the mailing lists might be good too
<konrad11901> ok, will try
<wxl> from what i read from the docs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility) it looks reasonable that it should start at install time
<wxl> not knowing where else to file a bug against, i'd just use gnome-orca
<wxl> 3. /ld
<wxl> oops
<wxl> 3. i *THINK* lightdm
<konrad11901> ok, I'll file a bug there
<konrad11901> thank you so much for your help!
<wxl> wait
<wxl> gdm3, actually, in current Ubuntu
<wxl> btw a little trick
<wxl> there's metapackages for just about everything
<wxl> you can see everything involved in ubuntu-desktop, for example
<wxl> or lubuntu-desktop, etc
<konrad11901> hmm, that's useful, thanks for the info :)
<konrad11901> about the accessibility bugs, I'll firstly contact the team before reporting any bugs on Launchpad
<coolpolygons> kenvandine: hey, can you look over my submission?
<kenvandine> coolpolygons, link please?
<coolpolygons> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5824069586911232/
<coolpolygons> here you go :D
<kenvandine> coolpolygons, i'm just heading out for the day
<coolpolygons> ok
<kenvandine> coolpolygons, ah, yeah i saw that one but haven't had time to try to figure out what exactly the task requirements were
<kenvandine> coolpolygons, can you check with didrocks in the morning?
<kenvandine> i think he created that
<coolpolygons> oh wait what time is it there?
<kenvandine> coolpolygons, if not, i can spend some time on that tomorrow
<kenvandine> for me it's just after 5
<coolpolygons> ok sounds good
<kenvandine> but didrocks is in france
<coolpolygons> i heard
<kenvandine> so very late for him
<kenvandine> but he'll be around much earlier than me tomorrow :)
<coolpolygons> ok :D
<coolpolygons> just wanted to get the thing reviewed and maybe select another task
<kenvandine> coolpolygons, your video looks really nice btw :)
<coolpolygons> :P
<m4sk1n> kenvandine: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6575836419325952/ is it all?
<coolpolygons> thank you :D
<kenvandine> but i haven't really spent the time to understand what it is that we want there :)
<kenvandine> m4sk1n, yeah, i think that is enough
<daniellimws> kenvandine: I don't think didrocks has came online here before, are you able to contact him?
<kyrofa> daniellimws, he's in France, his timezone is vastly different I'm afraid
<daniellimws> kyrofa: are you guys able to contact him? or should one of us write to him?
<kyrofa> daniellimws, yes, although I'm lacking context. What do you need?
<daniellimws> not really me, but I think coolpolygons may need some help from him
<daniellimws> and I'm planning to claim a ubuntu desktop task some time soon
<kyrofa> Yeah I'm sure he's around, he just works much earlier in the day
<daniellimws> we have never seen him in the chat though
<kyrofa> I'll send him an email
<kyrofa> Just in case :)
<daniellimws> ok, thanks
<kyrofa> Sent
<daniellimws> thanks again
<daniellimws> kyrofa: may I know what does this line mean? https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/snapcraft/storeapi/_client.py#L34
<kyrofa> daniellimws, zero idea, I'm afraid. The reason the store stuff coverage is so bad is because we didn't actually write it, another team did :(
<kyrofa> That's not an excuse, we've taken ownership of it, but that doesn't mean I understand all of it I'm afraid
<kyrofa> Not even I understand the entire codebase backward and forward!
<daniellimws> because so many people are working on it?
<kyrofa> Yeah
<daniellimws> kyrofa, anyways if I were to add docstrings to this module, should I modify that line?
<kyrofa> daniellimws, well, adding docstrings requires that you understand what the function is doing
<kyrofa> daniellimws, if you understand what the function is doing and it doesn't line up with that docstring, yeah I say go for it
<daniellimws> kyrofa, from the looks of it, it is just a wrapper on requests.Session.request?
<daniellimws> which handles the root url
<daniellimws> hmm, the "Overriding base class" part is confusing
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-05
<daniellimws> kyrofa: while adding docstrings, how should I document kwargs?
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> hi
<tsimonq2> hi
<pranavgade20> Hi there pio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey, flexiondotorg!
<pranavgade20> Hi there elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg!
<elopio> hello pranavgade20
<popey> Hi
<pranavgade20> I need some help! For the Google code-in Nodejs Snap task, can I choose https://github.com/notwaldorf/doodle
<elopio> pranavgade20: that one looks good, but doesn't require the nodejs plugin
<elopio> pranavgade20: I'd say, give it a try! :)
<pranavgade20> I could serve it with node
<pranavgade20> would it be okay
<elopio> pranavgade20: yes, that's fine. And you could also use electron to make it more like an app: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/snap-a-website
<pranavgade20> should I?
<elopio> pranavgade20: you can choose your own adventure, whatever sounds more interesting.
<pranavgade20> What i mean is that are electon and node related
<pranavgade20> i have worked with node but have no experience with electron
<pranavgade20> Nevertheless, i think i will try it with electron
<pranavgade20> Thanks!
<elopio> pranavgade20: thanks to you
<coolpolygons> kenvandine: did didrocks come online today?
<coolpolygons> i havent been able to claim new tasks for like 3 days now so im getting a bit anxious
<coolpolygons> is it normal for the file to be 17.10 when i clicked on the bionic daily image download?
<coolpolygons> i tried downloading the iso and the file name had 17.10 not 18.04, and this looked a bit weird for a first timer like me
<coolpolygons> nvm its a wrong file. sorry my bad :(
<coolpolygons> didrocks: hey, this is jacob. can you review my task here: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5824069586911232/
<coolpolygons> ?
<didrocks> coolpolygons: hey! I'm a little bit out of context, but let me give a look :)
<didrocks> coolpolygons: it's a nice animation! I like it ;) However, plymouth can't display mp4 or any video at this stage, it needs to be code
<didrocks> (commented)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: I'm not working on that task, but may I know what kind of code?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: plymouth is what display the splash screen on boot up (before the login screen)
<didrocks> you can code the animation either in C, or using their own script syntax (the latter is what ubuntu is using)
<didrocks> if you want to have a look, it's under /usr/share/plymouth/themes/
<didrocks> coolpolygons: ok, I gave some pointers, hope the helps! (and answered your other question there too)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: oh thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: can you have a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5831541185839104/
<coolpolygons> didrocks: thank you :D
<daniellimws[m]> heber approved my merge proposal but I think he forgot to approve it in code in
<didrocks> coolpolygons: extending the deadline as well :)
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: ah, I was looking at that one and wanted to let heber approving. let me check
<didrocks> oh yeah, he approved, let me close the task
<didrocks> can you ensure he's merging the changes, pinging him again?
<didrocks> I don't have the rights on that project and so, can't merge
<daniellimws[m]> he's not online now though
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: yeah, doesn't need to be now, just please chase him up :)
<didrocks> meanwhile, task approved!
<daniellimws[m]> thanks a lot!
<didrocks> thanks to you! ;)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: I'm looking at this task now, but there does not seem to be much information https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6209713433739264/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: just being curious, the tests are launching gnome-software with LANG=C (or forcing any en locales?)
<daniellimws[m]> can you tell me more about it?
<didrocks> sure, one sec
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: I didn't see anything like that when running
<daniellimws[m]> or I do not recall
<didrocks> interesting, I think on a non en locale, something needs to be fixed, due to string comparison, but I'll let heber handling this :)
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: on the other tasks, give me 10 min to find the correct package name
<daniellimws[m]> ok, thanks, there's no rush, take your time :D
<didrocks> ok, I have now everything for you :)
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: are you running 17.10?
<daniellimws[m]> yup
<didrocks> so, run "yelp"
<didrocks> the first link is "Getting started with GNOME"
<didrocks> here, you have 3 videos
<didrocks> Launch applications, Switch tasks…
<didrocks> as you can see, those are the upstream ones
<didrocks> meaning, there is no dock
<didrocks> and so, the interactions should be different for ubuntu, where we have our Ubuntu Dock installed by default
<didrocks> the videos are generated using some python scripts under blender
<didrocks> upstream generates those webm from https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-getting-started-docs
<didrocks> you can find the .blend file and .py script in https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-getting-started-docs/tree/animation
<coolpolygons> didrocks: i got a question
<daniellimws[m]> sorry wait a minute, I haven't found the videos yet
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: basically, the idea is to modify/copy them adding our own videos
<didrocks> ah ;)
<daniellimws[m]> I have "introduction to gnome"
<coolpolygons> do u work with canonical on theming ubuntu?
<daniellimws[m]> by the way should we discuss this in the task instead? so that we don't flood the chat?
<daniellimws[m]> I got "introduction to GNOME" instead of  "Getting started with GNOME" and there are no videos
<didrocks> coolpolygons: well, I work on the desktop team, I did the theme work for 17.10, but there is nobody really in charge of the "theme" itself full time. This is why we opened this community effort as it's a good (and rather easy) contribution
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: I guess for the introduction, it's fine to discuss that here, then, I'll copy it in the tasks
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: ah, you probably miss a package (we install it by default though)
<didrocks> apt install gnome-getting-started-docs
<didrocks> restart yelp after installing
<Coolpolygons_> didrocks: i see, so u guys are working on the 18.04 design now?
<didrocks> Coolpolygons_: I wrote a FAQ for this: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/faq-ubuntu-new-theme/1930 :)
<didrocks> depending on when the new theme is ready, 18.04 may stay the same as 17.10 with slights improvements
<didrocks> (for theming)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: there is the dock in my videos though
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: in the activities view
<didrocks> which is the upstream behavior
<didrocks> not on the desktop itself
<daniellimws[m]> sorry what activities view
<daniellimws[m]> oh nevermind
<didrocks> the view that is display when you click on the "activities" label
<didrocks> ok ;)
<daniellimws[m]> on my side I see the dock for "Launching applications" but not the other two videos, but that does not matter too much anyways right?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: also, on the video, you can see that they trigger the hot corner (pushing on the top left), which is disabled in the ubuntu session
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: well, the video is doing this:
 * daniellimws[m] uploaded an image: Screenshot from 2018-01-05 17-29-49.png (131KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/YkuinRHzZXjTLXhNXRqQoEpT>
<didrocks> - go to the activities view
<didrocks> - start an application from the dock
<daniellimws[m]> I don't see an "activities" label though
<didrocks> did you click on the video?
<daniellimws[m]> oh oh, oops, you were referring to the video
<daniellimws[m]> oops
<didrocks> sorry if I wasn't clear :)
<daniellimws[m]> brain issue here
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: anyways, the task is to add the dock?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: the task is generally to modify the videos to match default ubuntu experience
<didrocks> so, for example, on "launching the applications":
<didrocks> - go over the dock, which is displayed by default
<didrocks> (no "triggering the hot top left corner, go to the dock")
<didrocks> also, the dock takes the whole vertical space
<didrocks> - then, keep the rest of the video
<didrocks> like, click on activities and choose an app for the grid
<didrocks> as this is valid
<didrocks> making sense?
<daniellimws[m]> yea, thanks
<daniellimws[m]> is this because of the change from unity to gnome from 16 to 17?
<didrocks> this is due to our modificiations regarding the user experience between ubuntu and pure upstream GNOME
<didrocks> on the second video
<didrocks> there is no scripting involved
<daniellimws[m]> what's upstream exactly, sorry don't really know
<didrocks> the only change is to always show the dock (full height) on the desktop
<didrocks> and same for the 3rd video
<didrocks> upstream is the people/project creating the application code
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> firefox devs are upstream for us (ubuntu), where we package and patch it
<didrocks> here, gnome devs are upstream for us (ubuntu), where we fix bugs and do some modifications before delivering to our users
<didrocks> knowing that we are gnome developers as well, so we have the double hat :)
<didrocks> (but not all gnome devs are ubuntu devs and vice-versa)
<didrocks> ok, I have added a log of those info on the task itself
<didrocks> the idea is to have this page with the video started on the first login for a new user/install
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: thanks again for all the help and info
<didrocks> yw! good luck with that task. I hope it will be fun :)
<heesen> wxl,could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6443384929517568/
<daniellimws[m]> heesen: I think that's too early, he's usually not around at this time
<heesen> ok
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: You were a finalist before?
<daniellimws[m]> yea :)
<daniellimws[m]> it's my last year here, and to be honest, I really want to win this
<Accelerator> Ah hope you win it...i have a year left
<daniellimws[m]> thanks, but I won't deserve it if I'm not doing things well enough
<Accelerator> Well yeah btw you  need to get on the leaderboard
<daniellimws[m]> haha yea
<Accelerator> What a coincidence though
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator: I do have 6 completed (multi-instance) task in my pocket though
<daniellimws[m]> will mass submit them few hours later when the mentors come back
<Accelerator> Well for sure you will be back on the leaderboard then.....hope i don't get out :P
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator: I only have 10 tasks in now though
<daniellimws[m]> you sure won't be kicked
<coolpolygons> im not even on the leaderboard :(
<daniellimws[m]> but I haven't done any of the packaging tasks too
<daniellimws[m]> maybe time to finish them during the weekends
<coolpolygons> didrocks: how do you think dell did the boot screen?
<Accelerator> Blender maybe?
<coolpolygons> if they used plymouth, wouldn't the boot screen play every time someone boots the OS?
<coolpolygons> i mean, they only made it so that it turns on once in the laptop's lifetime
<coolpolygons> and the rest of the time its the bland ubuntu boot
<coolpolygons> so thats why i thought they used an mp4 playback, but apparantly it is not according to the mentors ._.
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator: apparently, even though it says blender, it is generated by code
<Accelerator> Oh didn't know that
<daniellimws[m]> just now didrocks told me that the files are in /usr/share/plymouth/themes
<daniellimws[m]> yea I also just knew today
<didrocks> coolpolygons: I don't own a dell, so quite unsure to be honest. When we discussed it, it was played every time someone boots the OS
<coolpolygons> hmm... reddit and youtube said that it shows only once O_o
<coolpolygons> and honestly it is pretty long for a everytime-boot scenario
<didrocks> coolpolygons: but I wasn't the one suggesting it, Will (who is on holidays) has more info on that one
<coolpolygons> who is will?
<didrocks> Will Cooke, desktop team manager
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks, but we only have around 10 days left, will he be back on time?
<coolpolygons> omg only 10 days??
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: he should be back on Monday, meanwhile, there are other tasks, even way easier ones
<daniellimws[m]> ends at 18
<didrocks> hacking plymouth isn't easy TBH
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: I would like to try harder ones, as this is the only chance I'll get to do it with someone's guidance
<coolpolygons> but succeeding would be an achievement
<coolpolygons> same goes here
<didrocks> the last changes I did a couple of years ago for showing fsck progress, with all monitors config and such remind me hard times :)
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: wait, I'm talking about coolpolygons's one
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: not the blender welcome screen :)
<didrocks> don't mix the 2 things
<daniellimws[m]> oh oops
<didrocks> plymouth -> at boot, before the login screen
<daniellimws[m]> my bad
<didrocks> gnome welcome video -> first time a new user log in, available in "help"
<didrocks> (the last one is a video, generated under blender and animated via python scripts)
<didrocks> just to be clear ;)
<coolpolygons> I'm gonna finish this boot screen and see if i can get myself up to the leaderboard
<coolpolygons> wish me luck :D
<didrocks> coolpolygons: if you pownder to other tasks waiting for Will, I can guide you
<didrocks> depends on how hard/easy you want them (packaging tasks, code tasks, others?)
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: I forgot to ask, but how do I compile/run the scripts
<daniellimws[m]> the .blend file
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: unsure yet, let me look at the build system
<coolpolygons> didrocks: I am working on testing several ISO for bionic releases, so that I can submit them once the boot screen is completed
<coolpolygons> some help with plymouth scripting would be very nice :D
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: ok, typical autotools, so ./autogen.sh && configure && make
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: but for editing the video, I'm not a blender expert, but I'm sure you can open blender and it will (or have an option to) import the script with the same name
<didrocks> coolpolygons: unfortunately, this part isn't really documented (which is an euphemism) /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.script
<didrocks> is the ubuntu one ^
<didrocks> if that can help
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: a bit confused, I need to work with both python and blender right?
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: yeah, blender can be piloted via python. you use blender to create 3d objects/scene, then, under blender you can edit some scripts, which are python, to animate it
<pranavgade20> hi elopio. I completed the task and snapped the app at https://github.com/notwaldorf/doodle
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: https://docs.blender.org/manual/fr/dev/advanced/scripting/introduction.html (let me find the english equivalent)
<pranavgade20> please tell me what my next steps shou;d be
<didrocks> daniellimws[m]: https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/dev/advanced/scripting/introduction.html simply ;)
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20: elopio is not online yet, and have you pushed your repo?
<daniellimws[m]> didrocks: thanks a lot :) I'll ask when I have more problems later
<didrocks> coolpolygons: so, I think that doesn't prevent to have a video on first boot, like on the live, we may be able to reuse your work (but need to hook it up)
<didrocks> nw!
<didrocks> coolpolygons: actually, I'm rereading it
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: that is what i need to know. i am a beginner and so, need help
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons: just a tip, the leaderboard is based on the number of tasks done, I have 10 tasks and I'm not on leaderboard yet, so you may need to do more
<didrocks> coolpolygons: it's been 40 days since I entered the tasks, and it seems I'm wrong, the video was indeed for a first boot
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20: ok sure have you forked the snapcrafters repo
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: ?
<coolpolygons> didrocks: does that mean my mp4 is ok?
<daniellimws[m]> sorry what task are yuo working on
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: um, https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6684453122342912/
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: and, jow do i see if i am in the leaderboard
<coolpolygons> didrocks: i read the plymouth docs and found that png were the only available formats for display, but Dell did a video, so I got confused. The task seemed to ask to mimic what Dell did, so i went ahead and made a video.
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: i ment : and, how do i see if i am in the leaderboard
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20: you can go to the organisations page or this site made by students from coala if I'm not wrong https://gci-leaders.netlify.com/
<pranavgade20> thanks!
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20: have you seen this? https://github.com/snapcrafters/fork-and-rename-me
<pranavgade20> yes
<didrocks> coolpolygons: so, I'm unsure how dell hook it up (at what stage), but this isn't in the task and up to us to figure out
<didrocks> coolpolygons: however, there is something in the Dell video: it starts from the current boot theme
<didrocks> meaning, you have ubuntu and the dots
<didrocks> then, the video starts from here
<didrocks> to chain to the animation
<didrocks> I think you should do this as well
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20: have you forked it?
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: Congrats...you are back on the leaderboard
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: and, how do i know the number of tasks to complete to get there?
<coolpolygons> didrocks: and all that is through plymouth?
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator: woah thanks for informing
<didrocks> coolpolygons: and we'll need the source with different resolution, to display the correct video
<Accelerator> np
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20: I think at least 10, to kick me off XD
<pranavgade20> daniellimws[m]: i am currently on my 8th
<didrocks> coolpolygons: I *think* this is done in plymouth, but needs to be checked with someone having such a system
<didrocks> Will should have one
<coolpolygons> didrocks: so what should i do from now?
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20: that's good, but I hope I stay haha
<daniellimws[m]> anyways, have you forked
<pranavgade20> yes
<pranavgade20> but what do i do next
<daniellimws[m]> One thing is to add the snapcraft.yaml file there
<daniellimws[m]> in snap/snapcraft.yaml
<didrocks> coolpolygons: if you want to go on on that task before we have more info from Will, I would say change the animation to start like the Dell one (with ubuntu logo and dots) so that chaining is seamless
<didrocks> coolpolygons: then, ensure your video (or set of videos) are working with various resolutions
<didrocks> as the text/logo might be in various place
<daniellimws[m]> pranavgade20: you also need to edit the readme, if you haven't
<coolpolygons> didrocks: does that mean that I can abandon and re-claim it after we contact Will?
<didrocks> then, once Will is back, we'll see if he can look on his laptop when this is triggered and where
<didrocks> coolpolygons: yeah, we can pause it
<pranavgade20> edit to what? the instructions arent really helpful
<didrocks> coolpolygons: let me write the current notes for Will
<coolpolygons> didrocks: it'd be great if we can pause it. Thank you :D and by the way, if I can get your's and Will's contacts, I can communicate with you guys (this chat seems a bit too busy)
<daniellimws> pranavgade20: firstly you can edit the project name and description
<pranavgade20> to my project's name, right?
<daniellimws> pranavgade20: I need to leave now, but basically you need to complete the checklist, and inform popey
<daniellimws> yea
<pranavgade20> okay, thanks
<daniellimws> and the description to your project's
<didrocks> coolpolygons: commented, I'll extend the deadline as I can't pause
<didrocks> will and I should be around on Monday on that channel and we'll send emails if it's too busy
<coolpolygons> didrocks: sounds great. here's my email: jpoly1219@gmail.com
<coolpolygons> didrocks: so it is safe for me to abandon task for now and resume later?
<didrocks> coolpolygons: no, just keep it, we'll extend the deadline as needed
<coolpolygons> alright.
<coolpolygons> thank you so much for the help :D
<didrocks> yw! good luck with your other tasks meanwhile :)
<heesen> wxl,could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6443384929517568/
<Accelerator> heesen: at least 5 hours left before wxl is online
<heesen> accelerator, what time zone is he in
<coolpolygons> didrocks: ...and i realized that i cant claim any other tasks until the current one is done
<coolpolygons> didrocks: in other words, i need to either succeed or fail in order to move on to another tasks...
<didrocks> coolpolygons: oh? feel free to abandon it then
<didrocks> you will reclaim it later
<didrocks> didn't know that was so strict
<coolpolygons> yeah... alright then
<coolpolygons> thank you again :D send me an email to jpoly1219@gmail.com if u need me for whatever reasons
<Accelerator> heesen: I think he lives in the US
<didrocks> coolpolygons: noted! Mine is simply didrocks      @ubuntu.com
<didrocks> :)
<coolpolygons> with all the space in the middle? or just didrocks@ubuntu.com ?
<didrocks> no space, but didn't want to write as you did for spam bots…
<didrocks> too late now :p
<coolpolygons> alright xD
<rakshika> hey elopio
<coolpolygons> flexiondotorg: hey, can i ask you a question about the Ubuntu MATE Bionic release test?
<flexiondotorg> coolpolygons: Sure.
<coolpolygons> if anyone can answer my question:
<coolpolygons> when filing a bug report, how do i number the bug? the instructions say to add a bug number, but I dont know what number to use
<didrocks> coolpolygons: you can't choose the bug number, it's incremented automatically
<didrocks> I guess it's "add a bug number to the task", like copying the URL?
<coolpolygons> "If an action fails, or produces an unexpected result, please submit a 'failed' result and file a bug. Please be sure to include the bug number when you submit your result."
<coolpolygons> so what should I do here?
<didrocks> can you link me to the task?
<didrocks> is that using the testing tracker?
<coolpolygons> yes.
<coolpolygons> ill send you a link to the iso tracker
<coolpolygons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164081/testcases/1300/results
<didrocks> so, when you create a testing result
<coolpolygons> scroll down to the bottom and I don't know what to do from there to "number" the bug.
<didrocks> you can attach to it if it fails
<coolpolygons> attach what?
<didrocks> have you tried to add a test result yet?
<coolpolygons> there is a "add a test result" box and I see that
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> click it
<didrocks> then, you have multiple entries to tell if the test pass or fails
<didrocks> and if it fails, you have an entry to add a bug number
<coolpolygons> uhh
<coolpolygons> hang on what are the "bugs to look for" box at the bottom
<coolpolygons> there are results from other images that is the same bug as mine
<coolpolygons> should i use the bug numbers there?
<didrocks> yes, if it's the exact same bug, don't file duplicates and reuse the bug numbers
<coolpolygons> ok, thank you!
<didrocks> no pb!
<coolpolygons> what happens if the bug is a new one?
<coolpolygons> how do i assign a bug number for that?
<coolpolygons> the box for critical bug says "Comma separated list of bug numbers discovered while going through the testcase"
<omairqazi> coolpolygons: you will find the bug number on the bug
<omairqazi> can you link to the bug
<coolpolygons> that question was just out of curiousty
<coolpolygons> but do i just find bug numbers in the box below where it says "bugs to look for"?
<omairqazi> can you link to the test case
<coolpolygons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164081/testcases/1300/results
<coolpolygons> just wanted to see what happens if i needed to add a previously unfound bug (i didn't actually find one, i'm just hypothesizing)
<omairqazi> if you dont find a bug you have to file a bug yourself
<omairqazi> what is the bug?
<omairqazi> i will help you with this
<coolpolygons> there isn't one, I was just curious what i would need to do if such a case happens
<coolpolygons> :P
<omairqazi> ok you mean you didnt find a bug, right?
<omairqazi> in this case you can keep the box empty and select the option passed
<coolpolygons> i didnt find a bug, and i know that you need to select passed if so
<coolpolygons> but i was curious what i needed to do in the future if i indeed find one, and it is not a duplicate
<omairqazi> if you find a bug you can file a bug. ex- if installation had a bug, you can file a bug in ubiquity. if the bug is not allowing you to complete the installation then it is critical bug otherwise a normal bug
<omairqazi> did i understand your problem? :)
<coolpolygons> so what do i put in the box "critical bug" in that case?
<coolpolygons> ubuntu-bug ubiquity ?
<omairqazi> no the bug number
<omairqazi> you will find the bug number once you file it
<omairqazi> i am getting this error  <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0x7f7693a4e210>
<omairqazi> i  python
<omairqazi> can someone help
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi: can elaborate?
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: i am making a python app to display launchpad account details but my program displays this  <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0x7f7693a4e210> how can i convert it into string
<daniellimws[m]> use repr()?
<daniellimws[m]> repr(your_thing)
<coolpolygons> didrocks: i cant file a bug report without giving a bug number
<coolpolygons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164081/testcases/1303/results
<didrocks> coolpolygons: ? didn't we tell you would reuse the other bug #?
<coolpolygons> this is another one
<coolpolygons> so i found a bug where I boot into ubuntu mate and have a broken gui
<coolpolygons> but then idk what bug number to use for this...
<didrocks> file a bug in launchpad
<didrocks> then
<coolpolygons> not in the iso.qa ?
<didrocks> use that bug # when creating that test result
<didrocks> bugs are filed in launchpad
<didrocks> iso.qa is only for test results
<didrocks> where you *link* to launchpad bugs
<coolpolygons> OH NOW I GET IT
<coolpolygons> THANK YOU xD
<didrocks> ;)
<omairqazi> coolpolygons: when you file a bug in launchpad on your bug you will find a bug#
<coolpolygons> and i just have to use that bug # in iso.qa
<coolpolygons> correct?
<didrocks> yes!
<omairqazi> yup
<coolpolygons> :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<omairqazi> for ex i filed a bug then i went to my bug page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1740658 there i can see the bug #
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1740658 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Select Erase disk and install Kubuntu (No such Option)" [Undecided, New]
<omairqazi> got it?
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: what does repr() do
<coolpolygons> omairqazi: got it
<omairqazi> yay!
<coolpolygons> can i report non-ubuntu bugs though?
<omairqazi> you mean lubuntu
<daniellimws> omairqazi: in Python, classes can define __repr__() that will return a string representation of the object, something like Java's toString() ethod
<coolpolygons> i am testing ubuntu mate
<daniellimws> did that work for you though?
<omairqazi> no
<coolpolygons> then should i upload it to ubuntu mate launchpad?
<omairqazi> coolpolygons: if you find bugs during installation then you have to file a bug in ubiquity
<omairqazi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<daniellimws> omairqazi: then it could be possible there is not a string representation for the object, or what I said earlier was wrong
<daniellimws> omairqazi: can you provide more context?
<coolpolygons> omairqazi: i think this is an xorg problem so i am going to file a bug in xorg
<omairqazi> what is the bug
<coolpolygons> but shouldn't i submit a ubuntu mate bug to ubuntu mate launchpad, not ubuntu launchpad?
<coolpolygons> broken gui
<coolpolygons> in ubuntu mate
<omairqazi> all ubuntu (lubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu mate etc.) are filed in ubiquity if the problem is in installation
<omairqazi> just give me a second
<coolpolygons> here's the link: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164081/testcases/1303/results
<omairqazi> file a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+filebug then give me the link of your bug
<coolpolygons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1741468
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1741468 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Broken GUI in Ubuntu MATE Live Session" [Undecided, New]
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: this is https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26325378/
<daniellimws> omairqazi: that's not an error
<daniellimws> let me have a look
<omairqazi> coolpolygons: this is a critical bug as you cannot use apps, right?
<omairqazi> ok daniellimws
<coolpolygons> omairqazi: yes.
<coolpolygons> so I filed the bug like that and in the iso.qa, i typed in the bug number into the critical bug text box
<coolpolygons> and made comments and submitted
<omairqazi> so in the critical bugs box put this 1741468
<omairqazi> oh then good
<coolpolygons> yeah just did that
<coolpolygons> :D
<omairqazi> who is the mentor
<omairqazi> of your task coolpolygons
<coolpolygons> balloons, wxl, Martin Wimpress, Matthew Allen
<coolpolygons> just wanted to ask anyone who could answer tho
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> flexiondotorg there?
<daniellimws> omairqazi: this would work https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26325409/
<daniellimws> because there's __iter__, which means the object can be used as in iterator https://sourcecodebrowser.com/lazr.restfulclient/0.9.3/classlazr_1_1restfulclient_1_1resource_1_1_collection.html#a14b697af27ee8bcccad051010a62287e
<omairqazi> daniellimws: i was doing that only :)
<coolpolygons> omairqazi: he is there, but other pple like u answered first :P
<daniellimws> omairqazi: oh so everything is ok now?
<omairqazi> anyway thanks daniellimws
<daniellimws> welcome, though I didn't help actually
<omairqazi> daniellimws: but you made effort
<omairqazi> but now it displays nothing
<daniellimws> anyways, is that a task?
<omairqazi> nope
<daniellimws> maybe because it is empty?
<omairqazi> ok let me see with keys
<daniellimws> in my opinion quite simple but useful script, perhaps you can post it as a gist on github
<daniellimws> try using len(the_object)
<daniellimws> it will tell you how many items
<omairqazi> ya wxl wanted me to create a python script that can sign the code of conduct
<daniellimws> oh that would be cool
<daniellimws> then you would need to go through the process of checking gpg keys and stuff I believe
<omairqazi> but before that i will make something like this and this could also change your details like displayname email etc
<omairqazi> ya but i cannot figure out if launchpad api allows to this
<omairqazi> to do coc thing
<omairqazi> coolpolygons: i was calling him to check your task if he is free
<omairqazi> :)
<daniellimws> that'd be very cool :D
<omairqazi> daniellimws: it is empty let me try with jabber ids
<daniellimws> jabber ids should be empty, unless you are using jabber
<daniellimws> well last year, in the org I worked with, we did quite a lot with jabber ;D
<omairqazi> daniellimws: i used with irc nicknames len says 1 but it does not work
<omairqazi> oh got it working
<omairqazi> daniellimws: instead of using a variable for me.irc_nicknames i directly used for i in me.irc_nicknames
<omairqazi> and it worked!
<daniellimws> but it's weird that the former didnt work
<omairqazi> hmm
<omairqazi> very weird
<daniellimws> lol I dont even have irc nicknames registered
<omairqazi> me too
<omairqazi> just did it right now
<omairqazi> the former is also working
<omairqazi> maybe registering irc nicknames needed some time
<omairqazi> thanks
<daniellimws> oh you also just registered, me too
<omairqazi> daniellimws:
<omairqazi> daniellimws: how old are you
<daniellimws> well, not sure if I wanna let everyone here know
<daniellimws> just a hint, it's my last year to join gci
<omairqazi> oh 17
<omairqazi> you are lucky
<daniellimws> now everyone knows
<daniellimws> why lucky?
<omairqazi> i am 13 and i have exams beginning from jan 15
<omairqazi> so i have to leave gci from 10jan
<daniellimws> that's quite unfortunate
<daniellimws> over here our holidays are from november to december
<daniellimws> so I had the whole holidays to work on this :D
<omairqazi> coz mom want me to secure 95%
<omairqazi> over here holidays are from december 25
<omairqazi> and school is beginning from 7jan
<daniellimws> well not that I'm entirely free, had been busy with our final year project in the recent weeks
<omairqazi> oh i can understand
<daniellimws> exams start immediately after holidays?
<omairqazi> from 15jan
<daniellimws> that's weird, over here exams end before holidays
<daniellimws> my next exam will be in may
<omairqazi> we have 4 exams
<daniellimws> ahh
<daniellimws> which country?
<omairqazi> in jan there are pre annual
<omairqazi> india
<daniellimws> oh
<omairqazi> rule changed just in this year
<omairqazi> earlier we used to have 6
<daniellimws> wowah
<omairqazi> 4 were like small every week and were easy so short syllabus
<omairqazi> i studied only one day for them
<Accelerator> my holidays will  be over on 8 jan
<omairqazi> same here accelerator
<omairqazi> which country?
<Accelerator> Mauritius
<omairqazi> ok
<Accelerator> i have exams in april tho
<omairqazi> but i think since the temperature is deceasing in my city it will get posponed
<omairqazi> after jan i have the final exam in march
<omairqazi> and then holidays
<Accelerator> holidays till?
<omairqazi> then i will join class 9 in april
<omairqazi> i think 10 may to 31
<omairqazi> well i think it is not good to flood this chat with this topic
<Accelerator> Yup
<omairqazi> earlier only 2 exams were difficult which were in september and march
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Will you be participating in GSOC later?
<omairqazi> ok lets stop this topic
<omairqazi> GSOC summer of code?
<daniellimws> need to enter uni first, but I would like to
<omairqazi> daniellimws: you want to become a programmer
<omairqazi> ?
<daniellimws> programmer is a very broad term
<omairqazi> hmm
<omairqazi> my brother will do ms
<omairqazi> and my cousin is in aws before gci he only gave projects to do
<coolpolygons> what is gsoc?
<omairqazi> Google Summer of Code
<Accelerator> It's like GCI only more complex and for 18+ students who are in university
<daniellimws> omairqazi: aws you mean amazon web services?
<omairqazi> yup
<daniellimws> what about ms
<omairqazi> masters in software
<daniellimws> ahh
<daniellimws> I'm probably gonna do electrical engineering or so
<omairqazi> oh my father is in this field
<omairqazi> all the best
<daniellimws> my interest is in cybersecurity
<omairqazi> oh
<daniellimws> looking at the increase in embedded devices, I believe electrical engineering will be very useful
<omairqazi> hmm
<daniellimws> just look at the recent intel cpu bug
<Accelerator> Oh yeah
<omairqazi> my brother ordered a phone in a hurry and told me to check if it is good or not if not then we will return
<omairqazi> but no refund policy only replacement
<daniellimws> well actually that bug is still rather software related
<omairqazi> ya
<omairqazi> then i did a boot loop and got a refund
<daniellimws> oh nice
<omairqazi> i mean replacement
<omairqazi> the second time i tripped knox so samsung pay didnt work then we finally got refund
<Josh> Hello
<omairqazi> daniellimws: i didnt have the languages registered. it was showing english but len(me.languages) was showing 0 then i edited my languages and scrolled to the bottom and saved english and now it works
<daniellimws> oh ok thanks for letting me know
<omairqazi> your welcome
<omairqazi> i think we dont even have the time zone registered
<omairqazi> :0
<omairqazi> :)
<daniellimws> so is your script going to be able to help register everything?
<omairqazi> ya
<daniellimws> great
<Niku_> Hi this is niku
<daniellimws> hi Niku_
<daniellimws> whats up
<Niku_> I have registered for the google code
<daniellimws> great, nice to meet you
<Niku_> Thank u,pleasure chating
<Niku_> Please guide the next steps to de done
<daniellimws> Niku_: do you have any task yet?
<rakshika> hey elopio
<daniellimws> rakshika: hi you need any help?
<elopio> hello rakshika
<rakshika> have you reviewed my task yet?
<elopio> rakshika: not yet, will check it again in a few moments.
<rakshika> pls do it..
<elopio> sure
<rakshika> found a kannada reviewer?
<coolpolygons> wxl: hey, can you review my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5049729715011584/
<elopio> rakshika: still waiting for an answer there. The ubuntu translators generally just contribute on their free time.
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: wxl is not online yet
<coolpolygons> oops :P
<coolpolygons> how do u know if someone is online or now?
<Accelerator> I'm using Hexchat....it has the feature :)
<coolpolygons> webchat :((((
<elopio> coolpolygons: they will reply if they are online.
<rakshika> i have my exams going on.. please help me as much as you can.. :(
<coolpolygons> flexiondotorg: hey, can you review my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5049729715011584/ thank you :D
<coolpolygons> NO i forgot that I have a test next week
<coolpolygons> uuuuuuugh
<daniellimws> elopio: hi, snapcraft does auto install packages from requirements.txt right?
<daniellimws> because from memory I think it does, but now I'm facing error saying packages not found
<omairqazi> in hexchat the offline people are greyed out
<Accelerator> omairqazi: Right
<omairqazi> popey elopio I made a python program https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26325992/
<omairqazi> daniellimws: time to test this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26325992/ download it and rename it as a python file
<daniellimws> sure
<daniellimws> you might wanna comment that first line
<daniellimws> easier to download
<omairqazi> oh ya
<omairqazi> i didnt want anyone to cheat my code :)
<omairqazi> i thought pastebin is public
<omairqazi> daniellimws: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326026/ updated
<daniellimws> ok
<daniellimws> currently can't get the irc nicknames and etc to work?
<omairqazi> ya launchpadlib api does not allow next time i will use Http sockets
<daniellimws> ah ok
<daniellimws> hmm, is it necessary to install a snap with --devmode when pushed to beta?
<daniellimws> because it doesn't work properly when I don't put it
<omairqazi> if its confinement is devmode then yes if its confinement is strict then not
<daniellimws> that's weird over here I need devmode for it to work
<daniellimws> nevermind I'll check what's wrong
<daniellimws> kyrofa, elopio: is there any possible reason why strictly confined snaps dont work?
<kyrofa> daniellimws, I don't quite understand. How do they not work?
<daniellimws> kyrofa: can you try installing uber from beta and edge?
<daniellimws> edge is using devmode while beta is using strict
<daniellimws> on edge, I get the desired output, while on beta, it loads for a while but in the end no output
<elopio> daniellimws: there are plenty of possible problems. You can install snappy-debug and then use the snappy-debug.security scanlog command to watch the apparmor rejections
<daniellimws> ok thanks
<elopio> in devmode, apparmor only warns, but lets the commands execute. On strict, it blocks them.
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Submitted my work...hope it's good this time :D
<kyrofa> daniellimws, indeed, snappy-debug will be very helpful
<daniellimws> ah thanks!
<daniellimws> the snap is trying to write to a file
<omairqazi> kyrofa: I am unable to add aliase
<omairqazi> kyrofa: I am unable to add alias
<kyrofa> omairqazi, it's a request you have to make to the store folks in the forum. Not a blocker
<omairqazi> thanks
<daniellimws> kyrofa, elopio, another question, does snapcraft immediately download the packages from requirement.txt?
<elopio> daniellimws: no, there is a requirements keyword.
<daniellimws> oh, I thought it was automatic :(
<heesen_> popey,could you please take a look at my task  https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5255280138911744/
<popey> sure thing
<daniellimws> elopio: snappy-debug suggests to use $SNAP_DATA, what exactly am I supposed to add that to?
<heesen_> popey, also if I had registered a snap name where can I see them
<popey> http://dashboard.snapcraft.io/
<heesen_> popey, thanks
<rakshika> elopio?
<heesen_> popey, Is my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5255280138911744/ good ?
<daniellimws> popey, hi are you free now? I would like to submit some tasks
<omairqazi> kyrofa: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/alias-for-backslide/3430
<daniellimws> kyrofa, snappy-debug suggests that I adjust program to use $SNAP_DATA or use run/shm/snap.$SNAP_NAME.*
<daniellimws> may I know what should I do about it
<kyrofa> daniellimws, can you explain what file it's trying to write?
<kyrofa> daniellimws, indeed, under confinement snaps have a limited number of places available to write
<daniellimws> kyrofa, it's trying to write to /run/user/1004
<daniellimws> and open /run/resolveconf/resolv.conf
<kyrofa> I doubt the resolv.conf is fatal, but I'm not quite sure what to do about /run/user
<kyrofa> elopio, any ideas?
<daniellimws> weird thing is, I don't think this snap is supposed to write to any files at all
<daniellimws> kyrofa, another question, for a python snap, how do I change the path for requirements to be outside of parts
<daniellimws> now, the path seems to be relative to parts and ../ does not work
<kyrofa> daniellimws, the requirements.txt should be part of the source, no?
<daniellimws> elopio told me to use the requirements keyword
<daniellimws> snapcraft did not install them immediately for me, not sure if that's supposed to be the case
<omairqazi> hi
<heesen_> popey,could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6492792689786880/
<popey> done
<daniellimws> popey can you check mine here https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6124822037790720/
<popey> ok
<popey> done
<daniellimws> popey I've submitted another one https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6337879661871104/
<heesen_> popey,could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6492792689786880/
<daniellimws> popey, sorry to trouble, another one here https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5655898917699584/
<kyrofa> daniellimws, right, you need to specify the requirements keyword, but you give it a path within the src
<daniellimws> popey: one more here https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5731141107580928/ :)
<heesen_> popey,how can i see all snap other people have upload in the snap store
<daniellimws> kyrofa: sorry what src are you referring to
<kyrofa> daniellimws, the source of the part itself
<kyrofa> daniellimws, the part you pull should contain a requirements.txt
<kyrofa> No?
<daniellimws> you its the remote git repo of the upstream app
<daniellimws> s/you/yea
<daniellimws> oh wait
<daniellimws> one moment
<daniellimws> kyrofa: I got this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326583/
<daniellimws> for this repo https://github.com/satanas/Turpial/
<daniellimws> requirements.txt is at the outermost directory
<omairqazi> kyrofa when i install my snap and run the command it runs but when i try to run the snap again the terminal lags and no output is shown
<daniellimws> sounds like what I'm having now
<heesen_> kyrofa, when i am getting the error snap is not found in 16 series i registered he snap in the store but i am still getting he same error
<heesen_> the snap
<heesen_> the same error
<kyrofa> daniellimws, that sounds fine. What are you using for the `requirements` key?
<kyrofa> daniellimws, can you pastebin your YAML?
<daniellimws> kyrofa, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326601/
<daniellimws> popey, hi can you check this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5731141107580928/
<kyrofa> daniellimws, huh, indeed that looks fine. Can you pastebin the entire error you see? Not just the last few lines, but your entire build output
<daniellimws> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326608/
<heesen_> kyrofa, could you please task a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/?sp-page=2
<daniellimws> kyrofa, on the other hand, I think /run/user/1004 seems to be a machine-specific issue, I ran it on a different machine and that did not show up
<daniellimws> /run/resolvconf/resolve.conf is the one with the problem
<daniellimws> one suggestion is to add 'network-control' to plugs
<daniellimws> popey, last one https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5673499425243136/ :)
<m4sk1n> Installing MATE with screen reader, test case says that I have to select Try Ubuntu MATE, shouldn’t I select Install Ubuntu MATE?
<omairqazi> kyrofa when i install my snap and run the command it runs but when i try to run the snap again the terminal lags and no output is shown
<daniellimws> popey: thanks
<daniellimws> omairqazi: you can try to debug it, install snappy-debug from snap
<omairqazi> ok thanks
<heesen_> kyrofa, when i am getting the error Snap 'edge123' was not found in '16' series. i registered the snap in the store but i am still getting the same error
<daniellimws> then run snappy-debug.security scanlog
<daniellimws> and run your snap in a different terminal
<omairqazi> daniellimws: it gives a suggestion adjust program to read necessary files from $SNAP, $SNAP_DATA, $SNAP_COMMON, $SNAP_USER_DATA or $SNAP_USER_COMMON
<daniellimws> yea I got a similar problem, I think you need kyrofa to help you with that
<omairqazi> kyrofa i ran snappy-debug and it gave this suggestion adjust program to read necessary files from $SNAP, $SNAP_DATA, $SNAP_COMMON, $SNAP_USER_DATA or $SNAP_USER_COMMON
<omairqazi> daniellimws: it gives a suggestion adjust program to read necessary files from $SNAP, $SNAP_DATA, $SNAP_COMMON, $SNAP_USER_DATA or $SNAP_USER_COMMON
<omairqazi> daniellimws: it gives a suggestion adjust program to read necessary files from $SNAP, $SNAP_DATA, $SNAP_COMMON, $SNAP_USER_DATA or $SNAP_USER_COMMON
<omairqazi> daniellimws: it gives a suggestion adjust program to read necessary files from $SNAP, $SNAP_DATA, $SNAP_COMMON, $SNAP_USER_DATA or $SNAP_USER_COMMON
<omairqazi> kyrofa: it gives a suggestion adjust program to read necessary files from $SNAP, $SNAP_DATA, $SNAP_COMMON, $SNAP_USER_DATA or $SNAP_USER_COMMON
<Daniellivingston> Hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg.
<Daniellivingston> i want to start my first noode js snap
<elopio> hello Daniellivingston
<elopio> do you want me to suggest a nice one to start?
<Daniellivingston> yes
<elopio> Daniellivingston: take a look at this one https://github.com/SamVerschueren/dev-time-cli and let me know if you like it.
<Daniellivingston> plz can you suggest in all field like java python etc then i will finish and submit on by one
<daniellimws> elopio: I'm having this problem https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326875/ what do you suggest?
<m4sk1n__> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6181836520685568/
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> wxl: download it as a python file https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326026/
<omairqazi> kyrofa: can you help me with this? suggestion by snappy-debug
<omairqazi> kyrofa: adjust program to read necessary files from $SNAP, $SNAP_DATA, $SNAP_COMMON, $SNAP_USER_DATA or $SNAP_USER_COMMON
<omairqazi> kyrofa: adjust program to read necessary files from $SNAP, $SNAP_DATA, $SNAP_COMMON, $SNAP_USER_DATA or $SNAP_USER_COMMON
<kyrofa> omairqazi, your snap is writing somewhere that writing is not allowed. That's all I can really gather from that error message. It should mention where it's trying to write, as well
<omairqazi> kyrofa: the full log https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326924/
<daniellimws> oh man, feels bad when every snap I try to package gives me error
<kyrofa> omairqazi, why is backslide trying to read from /snap/ ?
<omairqazi> kyrofa: i think it is giving error after i updated the plugs in snapcraft.yaml
<omairqazi> kyrofa: also snap runs perfect with sudo
<omairqazi> kyrofa: my snapcraft.yaml file https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326983/
<Accelerator> elopio: I would like to try a "package and publish your first python snap"...i wanted to know if this one is fine
<Accelerator> elopio: https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<elopio> Accelerator: thefuck is already packaged
<Accelerator> elopio: Could you suggest a new one?
<daniellimws> elopio: how can I do something like version: git when not in the actual repo that I am packaging?
<omairqazi> wxl: hi are you around?
<elopio> Accelerator: what about this one? https://github.com/TailorDev/Watson It's simple, to start.
<elopio> Accelerator: or this one: https://github.com/richrd/suplemon More complex, because it has to be classic.
<Accelerator> elopio: Thank you
<omairqazi> elopio can you please take a look to this python script i made https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326026/
<omairqazi> bye everyone
<Accelerator> kyrofa: I know you have your hands full..but do review my task if you get a little free :)
<kyrofa> Accelerator, done
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Yeah thanks i'm doing the necessary changes...is there anymore changes i have to do btw?
<kyrofa> Well, no, but I would have said the same thing after the last review ;)
<Accelerator> Ah no comments then
<m4sk1n> can anyone review my xubuntu tests task?
<Daniellivingston> elopia : i got an error stating The store was unable to accept this snap.   - binary_sha3_384: A file with this exact same content has already been uploaded from the project https://github.com/SamVerschueren/dev-time-cli
<Accelerator> It's elopio :)
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Should i remove the message parameter in all 3 exceptions?
<kyrofa> Accelerator, well, think about it. Do you need to pass a message to any of them?
<Accelerator> kyrofa: No
<kyrofa> Then you should remove it
<Accelerator> Ah thank you
<kyrofa> Accelerator, note that the only reason we had a message there in the first place is because the exception was too general to print specific helpful messages, so the one who raised the exception needed to add information to it
<kyrofa> Accelerator, that's exactly the change you're making, so a message is no longer needed
<Accelerator> kyrofa: I get it..thanks
<rai> hii
<rai> i neef help
<rai> need
<rai> please help me
<heesen_> what is the problem
<heesen_>  kyrofa, when i am getting the error snap is not found in 16 series i registered he snap in the store but i am still getting he same error
<rai> can anybody help me
<heesen_> yes
<heesen_> what is the problem?
<rai> hey i am doing the task and i have a problem plzz help me
<heesen_> yes what is the problem
<heesen_> hello
<rai> CURRENT TASK: RUN THE UBUNTU MATE IMAGE (ISO) TESTS AND REPORT YOUR RESULTS
<heesen_> what is the problem
<heesen_> then
<rai> then i have my launpad profile and i have install amd64 version
<rai> now i dont know what to do
<heesen_> ok
<rai> please help me
<rai> please help me
<heesen_> you need to complete a testsuite for a daily Bionic Beaver image of Ubuntu MATE
<rai> how??
<heesen_> what os are you running
<heesen_> ?
<rai> amd64
<heesen_> ubuntu
<heesen_> ??
<rai> yes
<heesen_> ok
<heesen_> wait
<rai> ok
<rai> i am running in vm
<heesen_> ok
<heesen_> did you download this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/current/HEADER.html
<heesen_> also use this link to help you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<heesen_> it explain how to do the testing
<heesen_> do you understand how to do the testing now
<heesen_> ?
<rai> then i have to again download such a large file
<rai> yes it is1.7 gb
<heesen_> do you understand how to do the testing now
<heesen_> i know
<rai> but i have dowloaded ubuntu amd64 just now
<heesen_> but your task it to test the daily Bionic Beaver image of Ubuntu MATE
<rai> hey can i do testing in amd64
<rai> hould i abandoam this task
<rai> hey you have done this task
<heesen_> yes you can do testing in amd64
<rai> yes but by mistake i have dowloaded ltest version
<heesen_> no dont abandon give it a try first
<rai> let  come  in query buttion
<heesen_> no i haven done this yet
<rai> hey can i do testing in amd64
<heesen_> ye s
<rai> idont know how to do testingin amd64
<heesen_> also use this link to help you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Your friend ⬆️⬆️ XD
<heesen_>  try this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGZF6UHhl4I
<rai> yes
<rai> hey where do you live which country
<rai> reply my friend
<heesen_> me
<heesen_> i live in mauritius
<rai> yes
<rai> where it is it is in india
<heesen_> no
<rai> then??
<heesen_> https://www.google.mu/maps/place/Mauritius/@-20.1924034,55.4312662,7z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x217c504df94474c9:0x4203d9c2116bd031!8m2!3d-20.348404!4d57.552152
<rai> what is the time there
<rai> ??
<rai> hessen plzz tell
<heesen_> 11:48pm
<heesen_> utc +4
<rai> oh oh
<rai> are you student less than 18
<heesen_> 1 . 5 h behind india
<rai> are you student less than 18
<heesen_> yes
<heesen_> you ?
<rai> i am also
<rai> are you on facebook
<rai> tell me
<rai> no one is there
<rai> hessen are u there
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Finished :)
 * Accelerator is going to sleep
 * m4sk1n uploaded an image: FJIMG_20180105_213553.jpg (1343KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/gbVCOTOzmQTStJGrBDCAEgGw>
<m4sk1n> powerful personalization XD
<m4sk1n_> I can’t see some members’ messages from matrix, hello weechat
<Aryanjain> Hi Elopio and Sergiusens
<Aryanjain> I will be doing subtitle translation to Hindi for video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsUV9xnrkTA
<elopio> Thanks Aryanjain
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-06
<daniellimws[m]> sergiusens: hi, can you check my task? I believe my pull request was already merged
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator: what happened? XD
<wash_> HELp
<wash_> HELP
<daniellimws> Hi, what's the matter?
<wash_> HI actually i am doing the task in google code in and it ask me for run ubuntu iso on GCE so i want to know what is GCE is that a google compute engine.
<daniellimws> sounds like it, perhaps you can link the task here
<wash_> Here's The link of that task.
<wash_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6215879974977536/
<daniellimws> wash_: have you clicked on the link to the github issues? https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/issues/458
<ubot93> Issue 458 in canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com "Running an Ubuntu desktop on GCE" [Open]
<wash_> Ok Thank-You very much for your time
<daniellimws> popey: hi can you check my snap? https://github.com/daniellimws/uber-cli/
<RAI> please help!
<RAI> i ned help
<daniellimws[m]> Help on?
<wxl> here's your first piece of help: walk away from the computer, take a deep breath, relax. then come back.
<RAI> Run the Ubuntu MATE image (iso) tests and report your results ( Ubuntu )
<RAI> please help
<wxl> did you do what i asked?
<RAI> what??
<wxl> here's your first piece of help: walk away from the computer, take a deep breath, relax. then come back.
<RAI> no i am there
<RAI> hey please help
<wxl> ok, next piece of advice:
<wxl> don't demand help. don't beg for help. just ask your question and wait patiently. a question with a complete explanation of what your specific problem is.
<RAI> in that i have my launchpad profile and i have downloaded the ubuntu amd64 version just now
<RAI> and after that i dont know what to do
<wxl> click the link that says "walkthrough" to understand how the tracker works
<RAI> i have done everything but i didnt understand
<wxl> at what point did it not make sense?
<RAI> should i abandoam the task
<wxl> that's a question only you can answer.
<wxl> i have no reason to believe you're incapable of accomplishing the task, so i see no reason to tell you that you should abandon it.
<RAI> in complete submission 2nd and 3rd point not understand and i have amd64 ver
<wxl> did you read the walkthrough?
<RAI> yes
<wxl> and did you understand it?
<RAI> xwl i was doing thisk task from 12 hours
<RAI> *this
<RAI> and you are saying you are not taking ionterest
<RAI> its bad
<wxl> you spent 12 hours reading?
<RAI> no not one reading downloading and creating launchpad profile
<wxl> i said nothing about my interest. i'm trying to help you here, but you have to help me to help you.
<wxl> what did you download?
<RAI> ubuntu amd64 version
<daniellimws[m]> RAI: everyone here is helping you out of free will, please be grateful
<RAI> sorry for troubling you
<wxl> but i thought you were doing the Ubuntu MATE task?
<wxl> Ubuntu ≠ Ubuntu MATE
<RAI> but in that it was written either amd64 or i386 ver
<wxl> so what?
<wxl> the task is titled Ubuntu MATE
<wxl> so clearly you have to use Ubuntu MATE
<wxl> nothing else but Ubuntu MATE is going to work
<RAI> Your task is to complete a testsuite for a daily Bionic Beaver image of Ubuntu MATE. Either i386 or amd64 is fine
<RAI> this was written
<wxl> yes, that's correct
<RAI> Either i386 or amd64 is fine
<wxl> yes, that's correct
<RAI> so i have downloaded amd64
<wxl> but you said you downloaded Ubuntu
<wxl> you did not say you downloaded Ubuntu MATE
<wxl> they are not the same
<RAI> hey just see on my profile i have sended a screenshot please see
<wxl> what profile are you referring to?
<RAI> i think you are the mentor
<wxl> I'm one of them
<wxl> but you are not the only student in GCI :)
<wxl> a link would be helpful
<RAI> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4878904504352768/
<wxl> that's Ubuntu, not Ubuntu MATE
<RAI> have you seen the screenshot
<wxl> yes
<wxl> that's why i said:
<wxl> that's Ubuntu, not Ubuntu MATE
<RAI> then i have to download again such a large file
<wxl> that is one of the requirements, yes.
<RAI> if i do testsiute on amd64 its fine
<RAI> please
<wxl> and then you need to go through every testcase on the ISO tracker
<RAI> ok
<wxl> MATE has 6 testcases
<wxl> one of them is a live testcase
<wxl> the other 5 are installation testcases
<wxl> which means you will boot the image 6 times and install it 5 times
<RAI> please tell me what to do first
<wxl> you download the image
<wxl> then you open a testcase
<RAI> i have
<wxl> then you perform the steps in the testcase
<wxl> then you report the result
<wxl> then you move on to the next testcase until you're done
<RAI> thats what i didnt understand
<wxl> which part?
<RAI> then you perform the steps in the testcase
<wxl> here's an example test case: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164081/testcases/1301/results
<wxl> it has 19 steps
<wxl> you follow them in order
<RAI> should i reinstall my ubundu amd64 ver
<wxl> if you read the walkthrough, this should all be very clear
<RAI> now
<wxl> no
<wxl> you have the wrong image
<wxl> you have to download again
<RAI> you have said you can do
<wxl> which we already established
<wxl> 2056 < RAI:#ubuntu-google> then i have to download again such a large file
<wxl> 2057 <+wxl:#ubuntu-google> that is one of the requirements, yes.
<RAI> can i do in amd64 versio please
<wxl> didn't you say the task said either i386 or amd64 is fine?
<RAI> yes
<wxl> so you can answer your own question, right?
<RAI> i am saying that can i do in ubuntu amd64 version please
<wxl> if a recipe calls for sugar, would chili powder work instead?
<RAI> no you are right
<RAI> can it work on another task
<RAI> there are many
<wxl> there is an ubuntu task
<wxl> BUT
<RAI> what
<wxl> the version you report on and the version you use need to be the same
<wxl> and new images are built every day
<RAI> so can you send the link
<wxl> you can find it by going through the tracker
<wxl> which you should have read if you had read the walkthrough
<wxl> open up the testsuite and click on the appropriate link
<wxl> now i'm going to tell you a secret
<RAI> what
<wxl> how to download the whole file without downloading it all
<RAI> oh oh
<RAI> please tell
<wxl> here's the list of test suites for the current image (may not be the same as you have, i don't know-- you need to check!) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164116/testcases
<RAI> i want to download ubuntu mate image
<wxl> ah good
<wxl> because ubuntu has a ton of testcases and you'd probably never get finished in time XD
<wxl> testsuite http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164081/testcases
<wxl> if you click on the download link
<wxl> you'll notice a zsync link
<wxl> you can read more about zsync here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<RAI> yes noticed
<wxl> but look at the tail end of the link
<wxl> bionic-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<RAI> yes
<wxl> take your downloaded image and rename it to bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> then, while in the same folder containing that file, run the zsync
<wxl> it will download only the differences between the two
<wxl> since ubuntu and ubuntu mate are both built with a similar core, it will save you some time
<RAI> hey i have copied the link now what to do
<RAI> zync
<wxl> read everything i said above and follow it
<RAI> have you done this
<wxl> done what?
<RAI> zynsc
<wxl> do you think i would suggest it if i didn't know what i was doing?
<RAI> please tell me after copying the link what to do
<wxl> scroll up and look. what did i say?
<RAI> but plesase
<RAI> here it is saying to install zync
<wxl> i've given you the information. if i tell you and you ignore the information, that makes me feel like i'm wasting my time.
<RAI> no no
<RAI> i am not like that
<RAI> i am student and i study in class9
<wxl> then read what i said and follow the instructions. if something doesn't make sense, ask a  question about that specific something.
<wxl> *specific*
<RAI> ok
<RAI> in ununtu we have to download the zync
<wxl> you need the zsync software in order to use the zsync link
<RAI> which software
<wxl> you need the ***zsync*** software in order to use the zsync link
<RAI> so how to install
<wxl> you can read more about zsync here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<RAI> i have read
<wxl> here's the upstream link http://zsync.moria.org.uk/
<RAI> i am asking that it will in ubuntu terminal
<wxl> zsync is not a GUI
<RAI> beacuse it saying in terminal
<wxl> it's all done on the command line which is why in the documentation the commands appear to be in a "code" format
<RAI> command promt
<wxl> all ways of saying something different, yes
<RAI> now i have opened command promt
<RAI> in that sudo is not the command it is saying
<wxl> i don't understand your question
<RAI> in command promt we have to download
<RAI> please tell i want to do thish task in any case
<wxl> you install the software
<wxl> then you rename your file to match the name of the file you are going to download
<wxl> then you enter the zsync command
<wxl> that's all there is to it
<RAI> how to intstall the software tell only that
<wxl> you said you read what i sent
<RAI> i have read
<RAI> in that it is saying do in terminal
<wxl> it's the 6th sentence
<RAI> hey can you send the screen shot please there is no point
<RAI> there are 4 content which one i choose
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#cRZb6iagVK_eyyCHc7FAJQ
<tsimonq2> RAI: sudo apt -y install zsync is your best bet
<RAI> where to type this
<tsimonq2> In your terminal
<wxl> that is what the screenshot says, no?
<tsimonq2> RAI: Have you executed it yet?
<tsimonq2> RAI: (It should go fairly quickly)
<RAI> where to exceute it i am asking that
<tsimonq2> In your terminal windo
<tsimonq2> *window
<tsimonq2> The one you just opened
<tsimonq2> Ctrl + Alt + T
<tsimonq2> Got that?
<RAI> Ctrl + Alt + T not coming
<tsimonq2> How so?
<tsimonq2> Nothing is happening?
<tsimonq2> Or is there an error?
<tsimonq2> What OS are you using?
<RAI> windos 8.1 with bing
<RAI> and ubuntu in vm
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> So go to Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> In that VM
<tsimonq2> Press the following:
<tsimonq2> Ctrl + Alt + T
<tsimonq2> A window will pop up
<tsimonq2> At the top it will say "Terminal"
<tsimonq2> Got it?
<RAI> in ubuntu na
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Got it?
<RAI> yes please wait for some time
<tsimonq2> Sure
<tsimonq2> Although it doesn't take long
<RAI> ok
<tsimonq2> If you have the VM up, like you said :()
<tsimonq2> *:)
<RAI> yes i have
<tsimonq2> Alright
<tsimonq2> Is it up yet?
<RAI> it is hanging so much
<tsimonq2> Then why did you allocate a small amount of resources to it?
<tsimonq2> Anyways...
<tsimonq2> Is the terminal up yet?
<tsimonq2> (With a flashing cursor in the window?)
<RAI> no
<tsimonq2> What are you waiting on?
<tsimonq2> Is Ubuntu being slow?
<RAI> yes i have amd64
<tsimonq2> By the way, what version of Ubuntu do you have in there?
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> arch is irrelevant :)
<RAI>  arch ??
<tsimonq2> Is Ubuntu being slow?
<RAI> yes
<tsimonq2> What version of Ubuntu is it?
<RAI> ubuntu amd64 ver
<tsimonq2> I know
<tsimonq2> That's your architecture
<tsimonq2> What I want to know is your version
<tsimonq2> LTS or non LTS?
<tsimonq2> 16.04 or 14.04?
<tsimonq2> Or maybe 17.10?
<tsimonq2> (Maybe you're on the development release?)
<RAI> i have downloaded from the task website
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> What site is that?
<tsimonq2> And what did the ISO say?
<RAI> and i have 14.04 save in my disk
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> So 14.04
<tsimonq2> That's right?
<tsimonq2> Does Ubuntu have Unity with the taskbar on the left?
<RAI> but in vm i have deleted
<tsimonq2> Why?
<tsimonq2> I thought you had a VM?
<RAI> i have but there is no more space
<tsimonq2> So what changed in the past 10 minutes?
<tsimonq2> I thought you had one ready?
<RAI> so i have deleted kali linux and ubuntu 14.04 and intalled new
<tsimonq2> I thought it was just being slow?
<tsimonq2> So what's happening now?
<tsimonq2> Is it installing?
<tsimonq2> (Is that why it's being slow?)
<tsimonq2> Or is it already installed?
<tsimonq2> Or do you have yet to start it?
<RAI> i have installed just restarting
<tsimonq2> Alright
<tsimonq2> Shouldn't take long to restart
<tsimonq2> Right?
<tsimonq2> I mean, you do have amd64 right?
<RAI> hey please see the screenshot in task
<tsimonq2> Sure
<RAI> yes
<tsimonq2> I can look right now
<RAI> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4878904504352768/
<tsimonq2> RAI: So, first thing
<tsimonq2> RAI: Ubuntu MATE is not Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> RAI: You need an Ubuntu MATE ISO to successfully complete the task
<tsimonq2> RAI: So it seems you *didn't* click the link in the task
<tsimonq2> RAI: Also
<RAI> thats why i am downloading the zync
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Gotcha
<tsimonq2> But then how are you going to get that ISO to the host machine?
<RAI> gotcha ??
<tsimonq2> Gotcha = Got it
<RAI> ok
<tsimonq2> RAI: In fact, here's what I'd recommend to you
<tsimonq2> RAI: In Windows, open a web browser
<RAI> hey its open
<tsimonq2> RAI: Download the ISO there
<tsimonq2> RAI: Then install it in the VM
<tsimonq2> RAI: You know what, forget zsync
<RAI> which version
<tsimonq2> RAI: Just try to download the ISO that way :)
<tsimonq2> Well
<tsimonq2> What does the task say?
<tsimonq2> Does it say Xenial or Bionic?
<tsimonq2> Maybe an upgrade test?
<tsimonq2> I don't know
<tsimonq2> You tell me
<RAI> bionic
<tsimonq2> Alright
<tsimonq2> That's the first step
<tsimonq2> Now
<tsimonq2> Find me the ISO QA site
<tsimonq2> You know, the one linked on the ask
<tsimonq2> *task
<tsimonq2> Got it?
<RAI> no i am not getting anything
<tsimonq2> Why not?
<tsimonq2> What's the problem? :)
<tsimonq2> Let me help you
<RAI> tell what to do first
<tsimonq2> I just did
<RAI> do you my terminal is open
<RAI> inb vm
<RAI> *in
<tsimonq2> That's irrelevant
<tsimonq2> Look at what I said before
<tsimonq2> Read my words :)
<tsimonq2> What doesn't make sense?
<RAI> but it take too long to download
<tsimonq2> Forget the VM and the terminalo
<tsimonq2> Then why are you doing the task if it takes you too long to download?
<tsimonq2> s/terminalo/terminal/
<tsimonq2> Like, what's the use?
<RAI> because by mistakes i have downloaded am verd
<RAI> which is too long
<RAI> *ver
<tsimonq2> What do you mean?
<tsimonq2> Could you clarify?
<RAI> i have downloaded just now amd version of ubuntu which is too long
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<tsimonq2> amd version?
<tsimonq2> We have the amd64 architecture
<tsimonq2> But there's no amd __version__
<RAI> ok
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> So
<RAI> should i leave zync
<tsimonq2> What were you referring to?
<tsimonq2> Forget it for now
<tsimonq2> What were you referring to?
<RAI> have you seen the task
<tsimonq2> Have you seen what I sent here?
<RAI> no not now
<tsimonq2> What were you referring to?
<tsimonq2> Could you clarify?
<RAI> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4878904504352768/
<tsimonq2> Nonono
<tsimonq2> Did you read what I said?
<tsimonq2> That's what we're focusing on now
<RAI> no
<RAI> sorry
<RAI> for not reading
<tsimonq2> Why aren't you reading my words?
<RAI> sorry
<tsimonq2> (What's the point in me continuing to talk with you and answer your questions if you won't read the words I take the time to type?)
<RAI> sorry
<RAI> bhai
<tsimonq2> So rectify it
<RAI>  hour
<tsimonq2> Read what I had to say
<tsimonq2> Answer my questions, and we'll be good :)
<RAI> one min
<RAI> my head is paining
<tsimonq2> Alright, take the time you need, but when you're better, come see me, ok?
<RAI> because i am working continuing till 12 hours and whole night
<tsimonq2> So then sleep :)
<RAI> no no please wait
<tsimonq2> I'm always here
<tsimonq2> I may sleep but I'm always here if you have questions
<RAI> so lets start
<tsimonq2> You just have to be willing to answer mine
<RAI> ok
<tsimonq2> So answer mine, and we can continue.
<tsimonq2> OK?
<RAI> ok
<tsimonq2> Awesome
<RAI> tell what to do now
<tsimonq2> Read this discussion over from when I first started talking
<tsimonq2> Every single question I asked that's unanswered, you answe
<tsimonq2> *answer
<tsimonq2> Or we're done here
<tsimonq2> Alright?
<RAI> read everything
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> Everything
<RAI> yes
<RAI> now what
<tsimonq2> Answer or please leave.
<RAI> are tell me what to do now
<tsimonq2> Please leave.
<RAI> why
<tsimonq2> Please leave.
<RAI> why what happen
<RAI> please
<RAI> i am really sorry
<RAI> please reply
<daniellimws[m]> RAI: You haven't even answered his questions
<RAI> which question
<daniellimws[m]> Everything he asked in the past hour
<RAI> ok tell him i am answering
<RAI> please tell talk to me
<RAI> answers are
<RAI> leave zync
<RAI> open a browser
<RAI> download the iso
<RAI> then install in vm
<daniellimws[m]> Can you mention the questions you are answering
<RAI> i have answere all that you have told
<RAI> he knows
<RAI> now say him to talk
<daniellimws[m]> At least make it easier for him to know what you are referring to
<RAI> have you talk with him
<RAI> now say him to tlk
<RAI> please
<RAI> ok i am going
<RAI> please answer m tsimonq2
<RAI> me
<RAI> hii
<RAI> please talk to me i need help
<wxl> RAI: what do you need help with?
<Pradyumna> Hey!
<coolpolygons> hey guys, im currently working on a kubuntu iso test
<coolpolygons> and all the download for bionic has a 404 not found error right now
<coolpolygons> should i just pick another task?
<coolpolygons> just abandoned the task, but im probably going to reclaim it once the 404 is fixed.
<Accelerator> Well you could ask wxl once he is back
<coolpolygons> i guess so :P
<coolpolygons> i was surprised when i saw the 404 xD
<coolpolygons> im working on xubuntu now
<pranavgade20> .
<Accelerator> Cool
<omairqazi> hi
<daniellimws[m]> hi
<omairqazi> popey: can you help me with a snap?
<omairqazi> elopio there?
<omairqazi> my snap works in devmode but not in strict confinement
<daniellimws[m]> If so try classic confinement
<daniellimws[m]> Use classic confinement when your snap needs to write outside the snap folder
<omairqazi> thanks bro!
<omairqazi> i was asking kyrofa what to do if snap needs to write outside the snap folder
<omairqazi> i will try it in a while
<popey> Also. Home plug allows writing in home directory
<omairqazi> popey: home plug is there already
<Daniel> Elopio
<omairqazi> popey: hi! please take a look at this https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/need-classic-confinement-for-backslide/3446 i need to finish this task as my exams are going to begin for a week
<omairqazi> elopio: hi
<popey> I am away from keyboard. Will look in a couple of hours
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> thanks
<coolpolygons> how many days do we have left until the end?
<daniellimws[m]> 12
<popey> Got another bunch of tasks to publish later today
<coolpolygons> wow xD
<Naman_> Hii
<daniellimws[m]> Hi there
<omairqazi> #ubuntu-google
<omairqazi> hi
<konrad11901> hi
<daniellimws[m]> hi
<daniellimws[m]> konrad11901: just now popey said he will be adding more tasks later
<konrad11901> daniellimws: yeah, I saw that, I'm looking forward to them :)
<Accelerator> Finally
<daniellimws> Accelerator: you ran out of tasks?
<omairqazi> did anyone of you do write tutorial tasks
<daniellimws> omairqazi: I haven't, which is a sad thing, but planning to do during this weekend
<omairqazi> coz i have done only one till now
<konrad11901> I've also written only one tutorial
<omairqazi> daniellimws: i have done the old one to install ubuntu desktop on your machine
<omairqazi> :)
<Accelerator> daniellimws: The list that we have looks boring
<daniellimws> why, I don't think so at all
<Accelerator> Well too many tutorials...
<konrad11901> yeah, I agree with Accelerator
<daniellimws> well I beg to differ 😠
<Accelerator> Ah it's ok...everyone has a different opinion 😉
<konrad11901> There are some interesting tasks actually, I wanted to do this with Phabricator (but I then changed my mind because of my PHP skills, or rather the lack of them :D )
<Accelerator> Me too...no experience with PHP
<konrad11901> I really liked snapcraft related tasks
<konrad11901> *also
<Accelerator> daniellimws: this task worked?
<Accelerator> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6227427959242752/?sp-is_beginner=False
<daniellimws> yup, got it approved
<daniellimws> actually I also have little to no php experience
<Accelerator> Hmm wonder why it's not working for me...
<konrad11901> daniellimws: by the way, have you managed to set up Phabricator?
<daniellimws> or should I say, we millenials don't have experienec with php
<daniellimws> konrad11901: actually haven't really got to that, was working on other tasks hehe
<daniellimws> Accelerator: what's wrong
<konrad11901> ok :)
<Accelerator> daniellimws: I'm stuck at npm install
<daniellimws[m]> Error?
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: Wait...i will take a screenshot
<daniellimws> or pastebin
<Accelerator> Um yeah but i have to start at the beginning first XD
<Accelerator> *from
<daniellimws[m]> Ah anything is ok? Just need to know what's wrong
<Accelerator> Yeah give me a sec
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]:https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26332387/
<omairqazi> Accelerator as a suggestion use a vm
<omairqazi> or else you will get tired with nodejs and npm
<daniellimws[m]> yea it's a problem with the version
<daniellimws[m]> very annoying
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m] also had a problem
<Accelerator> Aww..but i'm using 16.04
<omairqazi> node version
<Accelerator> Oh...well nvm
<daniellimws> nvm also stands for node vm ;D
<omairqazi> nvm is now include with node
<omairqazi> Accelerator: do you already have a ubuntu vm
<daniellimws> or you meant nevermind
<Accelerator> I meant nevermind guys
<omairqazi> oh he he
<Accelerator> omairqazi: I dual-booted
<omairqazi> ok
<daniellimws> ok one fast way of running a vm, is to use vagrant
<daniellimws> it does not have a gui, which is something we all don't really need
<daniellimws> it takes up around 1gb of space only
<omairqazi> thanks for the info
<Accelerator> Yeah thanks
<omairqazi> Accelerator try this command curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_9.x | sudo -E bash - and then run this sudo apt-get install -y nodejs
<omairqazi> and let me know if it fixed your problem
<Accelerator> Yeah ok
<Accelerator> Nope....still the same....but nvm...i will do the other tasks
<omairqazi> did you run npm run build before running npm install
<omairqazi> oh leave it
<omairqazi> try a vm as it is very annoying
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator: i can lend you my vps if you want
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: No let it be...thanks for the offer though
<daniellimws[m]> okay
<omairqazi> Accelerator did npm install
<omairqazi> sudo apt-get install -y nodejs what does this command output
<Accelerator> Already have the newest version installed
<omairqazi> run this node
<omairqazi> what does this say
<omairqazi> $ node
<omairqazi> does this display >
<Accelerator> Yup
<Accelerator> Well i'm not the first one with this issue....maybe i will file an issue on github
<omairqazi> try removing node js 'sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove nodejs' and then reinstalling
<Accelerator> Already tried this one
<omairqazi> hmm
<omairqazi> use a vm. nodejs is very annoying
<omairqazi> i am sorry i wasted your time and didn't fix the problem
<Accelerator> Nah it's ok..thanks
<Accelerator> I just wanted to do them to stay on the leaderboard :)
<omairqazi> are your completed tasks less than 20? if not then you will be on the leaderboard and you are much ahead of me :)
<omairqazi> i mean if +yes
<omairqazi> instead of not *yes
<omairqazi> if yes then you.....
<Accelerator> it's ok i understood
<Accelerator> yup i have less than 20 completed tasks
<omairqazi> hmm
<daniellimws[m]> me too
<omairqazi> i have 17 and my mom will not let me use my laptop because of exams
<konrad11901> :(
<konrad11901> my parents are quite similar
<daniellimws[m]> just curious, what is the composition of your submitted tasks, for example mine is around 70% snapcraft, and 20% follow snap creation tutorials, one of autopkgtests, one coc signing
<Accelerator> Same they will put a limit once the competition is over :(
<daniellimws[m]> what limit?
<daniellimws[m]> oh parents
<Guest93761> hii
<daniellimws[m]> well, my parents are quite supportive xD
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: Same here although i didn't do the autopkgtests
<Guest93761> anybody know me
<daniellimws[m]> snapcraft as in packaging or the snapcraft repo?
<Guest93761> guess it?
<daniellimws[m]> RAI
<Guest93761> no
<omairqazi> i guessed you are a human :))))
<Accelerator> A mix~
<Guest93761> guess me??
<daniellimws[m]> popey
<Accelerator> Sagar
<daniellimws[m]> but shouldnt be so childish?
<Guest93761> i will give you chocalate
<omairqazi> human
<daniellimws[m]> er
<omairqazi> chocolate :)))
<omairqazi> hehehe
<Guest93761> do you want to know me
<omairqazi> i know you are a human
<Accelerator> No please
<Guest93761> take a long breathe
<Guest93761> i am RAI
<omairqazi> open you eyes
<omairqazi> see the messages of daniellimws
<Guest93761> what happen
<daniellimws[m]> well I guessed it on first try
<omairqazi> ya
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: Your friend XD
<omairqazi> ha ha
<konrad11901> daniellimws: mine is 70% snap/snapcraft (creating snaps + tutorials + snapcraft repo), 20% testing, one coc, one tutorial, one ubuntu hour, one bug reports improving
<Guest93761> good guess
<daniellimws[m]> NO
<konrad11901> oh god
<daniellimws[m]> ah looks like most of us have the same composition xD
<Guest93761> hii knorad
<konrad11901> umm, hi...
<daniellimws[m]> I think shuld be because in the first few weeks the snapcraft mentors were more active
<Guest93761> hey tsimonq2 is not talking to me why?
<omairqazi> mine are 70% snapcraft 30% ubuntu coc test images etc
<Guest93761> hey tsimonq2 is not talking to me why?
<daniellimws[m]> RAI, what are you here for, exactly?
<omairqazi> becuase you are not opening your eyes he he he
<omairqazi> he is offline
<omairqazi> ok sorry
<daniellimws[m]> why do you want him to talk to you?
<Guest93761> no
<omairqazi> what is your problem let us know if we can fix it
<Guest93761> beacuse in morning he get annoyed with me and said please go
<daniellimws[m]> yes, but do you know why?
<Guest93761> no
<Accelerator> Well hmm we 3 did similar tasks with the exception of the autopkgtests
<Guest93761> please tell why
<omairqazi> autopkgtests??
<omairqazi> is that the reason you changed you username
<Guest93761> who
<daniellimws[m]> well, i gotta say autopkgtests was challenging ;)
<omairqazi> you rai
<daniellimws[m]> rai, are you here to ask questions?
<omairqazi> autopkgtest i dont know about them
<Guest93761> yes
<Guest93761> hey how can i change my nickname
<omairqazi> earlier you wer RAI now you are Guest...
<daniellimws[m]> what client are you using
<konrad11901> webchat propably
<konrad11901> probably*
<Guest93761> yes
<omairqazi> well we will let you know when tsimonq2 come online
<omairqazi> webchat asks you for a nickname (the first box i guess)
<Guest93761> hey i have a question
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> ask?
<daniellimws[m]> I don't think tsimonq2 will be too happy....
<daniellimws[m]> if you saw what happened eearlier
<konrad11901> yeah, you have many questions, but when other people ask you questions, you are not answeting them.
<konrad11901> great approach
<Guest93761> but i have answered all
<omairqazi> did he troubled tsimonq2 or misbehaved
<konrad11901> XD
<omairqazi> daniellimws: what did he do i am going to see the logs hehe
<konrad11901> omairqazi: go on irclogs.ubuntu.com and read it by yourself
<konrad11901> :D
<Guest93761> hey
<omairqazi> ya i am doing that only
<Accelerator> Am i missing something here?
<daniellimws[m]> defintely
<daniellimws[m]> but not something important
<Guest93761> ya
<daniellimws[m]> RAI, so what do you need help with?
<Guest93761> i have dowloading ubuntu mate amd64
<Guest93761> how to include bugs
<konrad11901> you have to report them on bugs.launchpad.net
<konrad11901> and then
<Guest93761> ok
<konrad11901> while sending the test result
<konrad11901> you have two fields
<Guest93761> should i tell you a good joke
<konrad11901> "Critical bugs" and "Bugs"
<konrad11901> and you put bugs there
<Guest93761> ok
<konrad11901> I don't think I want to hear it..
<Guest93761> why
<omairqazi> you remeber the conversation with wxl about this toic
<omairqazi> *topic
<Guest93761> yes
<Guest93761> hey i have thought in my mind
<Guest93761> a good thought
<Guest93761> now no one want to listen very bad
<Accelerator> Not a place to make jokes
<Guest93761> no i
<Guest93761> i have a good thought
<Accelerator> ...
<omairqazi> rai you know ctr + alt + t opens a terminal
<Guest93761> yes
<Guest93761> what happen
<daniellimws[m]> rai, are you even here to ask for help?
<Guest93761> how can i change my nickname
<konrad11901> We've told you already rai.
<daniellimws[m]> do /nick rai
<Guest93761> ok
<Guest93761> do /RAI
 * Accelerator facepalms
<omairqazi> hehe
<Guest93761> do /nick RAI
 * konrad11901 double facepalms
<konrad11901> wow
<omairqazi> finally
<konrad11901> congratulations
<Accelerator> Finally and congrats
<omairqazi> opens a terminal in ubuntu or windows :)
<RAI> are i have not won a match
<Accelerator> U overcame a hurdle
<RAI> i know but i forgotted
<omairqazi> rai you are an indian right? coz you said sorry bhai to tsimonq2
<omairqazi> bhai means brother
<RAI> ya you are right
<omairqazi> let me tell you i think tsimonq2 is not an indian and may not know hindi
<omairqazi> it is better to use english
<omairqazi> ok rai remember to read the question and answer
<RAI> ok
<RAI> but you understand how??
<omairqazi> i am an indian and i read the logs
<RAI> so wher do you live
<omairqazi> rai did you complete any beginner tasks
<Accelerator> No asking for personal information
<omairqazi> is that important where i live?
<RAI> i have completed total 6 tasks
<Accelerator> omairqazi:Link me the ubuntu logs
<RAI> doing now also
<omairqazi> do you want to come at my house hehe ino order to get your task completed
<omairqazi> Accelerator: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/01/06/%23ubuntu-google.html
<Accelerator> thanks
<RAI> no i want to be independent
<omairqazi> hehe just joking
<omairqazi> welcome Accelerator
<RAI> i know indians are like that only
<omairqazi> rai i think wxl and tsimonq2 both are unhappy with you
<RAI> so now what to do
<RAI> how can i get them feel happy
<RAI> any idea
<Accelerator> The best thing you can do is start being patient
<omairqazi> i agree
<daniellimws[m]> and stop flooding the chat
<konrad11901> yes
<konrad11901> exactly
<omairqazi> and say sorry when they are online
<omairqazi> yes daniellimws[m]
<Accelerator> And no being rude to the mentors..be polite
<daniellimws[m]> no one pays them to help you
<daniellimws[m]> they gain completely nothing by helping you
<daniellimws[m]> and everyone of us
<heesen_> elopio, hi \
<daniellimws[m]> we all owe a lot to the mentors
<heesen_> elopio, i need your help
<daniellimws[m]> heesen_ I don't think he is online. Anything you need help with?
<RAI> but i always polite
<daniellimws[m]> Is it regarding your pull request?
<RAI> pull request is in github
<RAI> i think
<daniellimws[m]> that's not relevant at all, if you need help just ask, if not we will end up flooding the chat with irrelevant talk again
<daniellimws[m]> yes you are right
<RAI> hey i have a question that how can we see who are all online
<Accelerator> That's not important at all...if the mentors are online they will reply
<heesen> yes
<RAI> ok bye everyone good night wish you a happy day
<daniellimws[m]> so are you going to ask anything?
<RAI> hey how to syncronize the video
<RAI> it is in the task
<heesen> daniellimws[m], actually i need to ask him something regarding a bug
<omairqazi> rai why sending personal messages to me
<daniellimws[m]> Lol
<RAI> lol
<omairqazi> you need a personal help?
<daniellimws[m]> heesen, what is it, perhaps we can help?
<omairqazi> i dont think so
<daniellimws[m]> if not you will need to wait until Mondat
<omairqazi> hmm
<omairqazi> will kyrofa come online today
<RAI> nothing happening to chat prsonally i think
<omairqazi> or on monday
<daniellimws[m]> nope
<daniellimws[m]> yes on monday
<omairqazi> oh man
<daniellimws[m]> All mentors except popey and wxl come during weekends
<RAI> nothing happening to chat prsonally i think
<daniellimws[m]> sorry I mean don't come
<omairqazi> rai have patience i read your statement
<omairqazi> no i think other guys than me can also solve your question
<RAI> why
<RAI> you cannot
<omairqazi> i mean me also
<omairqazi> daniellimws also
<omairqazi> etc also
<RAI> you live outside the country na
<omairqazi> MAYBE
<omairqazi> who
<omairqazi> see rai if you need help as a question dont flood the chat
<omairqazi> dont force me to ignore you
<omairqazi> if you need help with me ONLY you can chat with personally
<omairqazi> if it is a valid question
<omairqazi> i fell
<omairqazi> *feel
<daniellimws[m]> rai, just saying there is a ban command in IRC, although us students can't do it, perhaps you should try to avoid the mentors from doing it
<omairqazi> ya but there is ignore command for students also
<daniellimws[m]> indeed
<omairqazi> and you should be thankful to wxl and tsimong2 that they didn't ban you
<omairqazi> if you understand and really have a question you can ask here
<omairqazi> well will definitely try to solve that
<omairqazi> i mean answer that
<omairqazi> * we will
<omairqazi> guys just ping me if you need my help coz i am using libre office
<omairqazi> to complete my school project
<Accelerator> Will do~
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> rai sorry for my frustation. i got more frustated because i was doing some work
<RAI> sorry i am going now have a good day
<Accelerator> Later
<konrad11901> YYYYEEEEAAAAAHHHHH
<konrad11901> I'm sorry for caps lock
 * Accelerator is super relieved
 * daniellimws[m] feels that we are a bit too mean
<konrad11901> daniellimws: why do you think so?
<Accelerator> Hmm idk but he did not apologise for his behaviour yesterday
<daniellimws> that's true
<omairqazi> btw think again he didnt come here to ask something. he just came troubled us flooded the chat and went
<Accelerator> True
<daniellimws[m]> Yes
<daniellimws[m]> Hi Daniellivingston
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston: sorry to see you out of the leaderboard
<daniellimws[m]> same 8 letters at the start of our names
<konrad11901> :D
<daniellimws[m]> he kicked me out :(
<omairqazi> but happy to see daniellimws[m] back
<daniellimws[m]> haha
<omairqazi> at first i thought you changed your name
<Accelerator> Me too
<konrad11901> NO
<Accelerator> Oh
<omairqazi> hey you were going to sleep RAI, right?
<RAI> but i am not saying anything to you all
<RAI> you are inserting me
<omairqazi> no its ok
<omairqazi> i think you meant insulting
<Daniellivingston> can anyone give me an exampler working screenshot of your snapcraft.yaml
<RAI> yes sorry
<omairqazi> its ok
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston: is it ok if i pastebin my snapcraft.yamk
<omairqazi> *yaml
<Daniellivingston> yes no prb
<omairqazi> its of python
<omairqazi> wait a moment
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26332895/
<omairqazi> are you having any problem regarding snapcraft feel free to ask and please ping me if you need help
<RAI> link is wrong
<konrad11901> no, link is working
<RAI> but in my brws its not working
<Accelerator> That's impossible...
<RAI> do you i am using jio thats why internet is slow
<RAI> now
<RAI> *know
<omairqazi> jio is in india
<omairqazi> only
<RAI> yes i think
<RAI> jio is in india only
<omairqazi> RAI remember no need of extra information
<RAI> you are only asking
<daniellimws[m]> Daniellivingston: or send us your yaml so we can see what is wrong
<Daniellivingston> ok plz wait
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: i asked him to pastebin his yaml
<omairqazi> when did i ask rai???????
<daniellimws[m]> huh
<omairqazi> i just informed them that others dont know what is jio
<omairqazi> *them him
<daniellimws[m]> haha justraithings
<Accelerator> Interesting guy huh konrad11901
<konrad11901> yeah
<RAI> i think mentors should treat like a friend
<RAI> treat us
<Accelerator> Nope
<daniellimws[m]> you are not treating them like a friend
<konrad11901> yes
<Accelerator> Mentors should be treated like a friend
<konrad11901> they really tried to help you
<konrad11901> but you didn't want to cooperate
<konrad11901> and that's the problem
<RAI> but i think every should in the world always fell happy
<Accelerator> Uh what?
<omairqazi> but you dont let them feel happy
<RAI> me
<RAI> i just want to clear my doubts
<RAI> and nothing else
<Accelerator> We understand but in trying to do so u were rude yesterday
<Daniellivingston> hey omar
<Daniellivingston> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26332966/
<RAI> yes i realise my mistake
<Daniellivingston> https://github.com/DanielLivingston32/dev-time-cli
<RAI> but you also i think
<konrad11901> what do you mean RAI?
<RAI> yes i realise my mistake
<RAI> but you also i think
<Accelerator> Uh what did i do wrong?
<konrad11901> yes, where is our mistake?
<RAI> i never get annoyed beacuse i think it can let to a destory
<RAI> dont take it seriously
 * Accelerator thinks it's a lost cause and would prefer not waste his energy
<RAI> now what i have done wrong plzz tell
<konrad11901> don't you really see what you've done wrong?
<RAI> now what plzz tell i aplozise
<konrad11901> I'd suggest then to go on irclogs.ubuntu.com, read the discussion between you and the mentors and come back after reading everything CAREFULLY
<Accelerator> konrad11901: It's a lost cause
<daniellimws[m]> Daniellivingston: sorry for the delay, can you let us know what error are you getting?
<daniellimws[m]> the yaml looks ok
<RAI> ok i aplozise now dont get angry
<RAI> ok
<Daniellivingston> the command is not working for other users you download and installl my snap [21:49] <Daniellivingston> you try it [21:50] <Daniellivingston> sudo snap install dev-time-cli [21:50] <Daniellivingston> and try the command $ dev-time elopio<or any github user [21:52] <omairqazi> ok [21:53] <omairqazi> in the apps section you have chosen dev-time-cli [21:53] <omairqazi> so you have to run dev-time-cli
<omairqazi> can you tell me what all is there in the bin folder of you snap directory
<RAI> bye have a good day
<Daniellivingston> bin folder?
<omairqazi> in the prime folder
<omairqazi> and then bin
<daniellimws[m]> Daniellivingston: I'm not sure but shouldn't the source be https://github.com/DanielLivingston32/dev-time-cli.git instead of https://github.com/DanielLivingston32/dev-time-cli
<omairqazi> ya
<Daniellivingston> yes
<konrad11901> Accelerator: Yes, I realize that, but I sometimes have a feeling which forces me to help him at least a bit
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston also in the parts sections it should be dev-time-cli instead of my-part
<konrad11901> I know it's a waste of time :/
<Accelerator> We tried our best anyways
<Daniellivingston> I'check
<Daniellivingston> i'll check
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston see this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26333073/
<daniellimws[m]> yea you left it as my-part
<RAI> who
<Accelerator> A number of mentors are missing today...
<Accelerator> Hope kyrofa gets the time to review my task...
<daniellimws> Accelerator, yea they are not around during weekends?
<daniellimws> are you waiting for him to approve?
<Accelerator> Yeah
<Accelerator> Do they review tasks during the weekend?
<omairqazi> safe here Accelerator :)
<daniellimws> nope
<Accelerator> Ah guess i will do another one in the meantime~
<daniellimws> yea
<daniellimws> actually now almost all of the tasks are multi-instance, so no need to worry about losing it
<daniellimws> except for tutorials, qatracker and phabricator tasks
<Daniellivingston> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26333175/
<Daniellivingston> how about this
<daniellimws> does it work on your side?
<omairqazi> daniellimws: i am having personal chat i told him the plugs problem
<daniellimws> I think the parts itself dont even work
<daniellimws> can you try the latest yaml?
<Daniellivingston> i am not sure i installed the same dev-time from official website so if i give the command it works in that pc i dont know from whick dev-time it takes instructions from snap or install
<daniellimws> parts/apps
<Daniellivingston> ok i will try
<daniellimws> no I was referring to omairqazi
<daniellimws> Daniellivingston, for omairqazi to try your latest yaml
<daniellimws> your source tag is fine
<Daniellivingston> ok
<daniellimws> I'm gonna go sleep in 20 mins time
<omairqazi> same here daniellimws
<omairqazi>  ya i will do that
<Daniellivingston> wait before that i will send you the updated details
<daniellimws> Daniellivingston, but have you tried it on your own machine first before sending us?
<daniellimws> I am getting error
<Daniellivingston> i am not sure i installed the same dev-time from official website so if i give the command it works in that pc i dont know from whick dev-time it takes instructions from snap or install
<Daniellivingston> install it from my beta channel
<Daniellivingston> sudo snap install dev-time-cli
<daniellimws[m]> ahhh
<daniellimws[m]> I think it takes from the one installed via node
<daniellimws[m]> can you uninstall that one
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston: i am trying to snapcraft you snap
<omairqazi> will let you know if it is working or not
<Daniellivingston> snapcrafted
<Daniellivingston> its working
<Daniellivingston> uploded to the store
<omairqazi> this snapcraft.yaml is working? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26333193/
<Daniellivingston> yes it got snapcrafted
<daniellimws[m]> Daniellivingston, snapcraft may work, but it may not actually work, especially since you probably didnt get to test it
<daniellimws[m]> the snap may not actually work*
<omairqazi> it says dev-time not found
<omairqazi> command
<daniellimws[m]> yup
<Daniellivingston> what should i do plz help?
<omairqazi> umm
<omairqazi> there is nothing in bin folder
<omairqazi> right? daniellimws[m]
<daniellimws> yes, weirdly
<Daniellivingston> wait i will see
<daniellimws[m]> that's not your fault
<daniellimws[m]> but we need to know what's wrong
<omairqazi> hmm
<daniellimws[m]> sorry, nodejs snaps do not need a bin/ folder
<daniellimws[m]> it's because your command is different from your part name
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m] what about putting npm run cli.js in the command
<daniellimws[m]> I try changing the app command first
<omairqazi> ok
<Daniellivingston> ok
<Daniellivingston> working on it? daniellimws
<daniellimws> yup
<wxl> coolpolygons: i do not get a 404. what specific link are you trying?
<omairqazi> wxl: hi did you see my python script
<wxl> which python script omairqazi ? if i'm not a mentor on the task, probably not.
<wxl> and if i am i haven't went through my dashboard yet :)
<daniellimws[m]> it's not a task :)
<daniellimws[m]> wxl: it's this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26325992/
<wxl> oh
<omairqazi> wxl: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26333473/
<daniellimws[m]> ah I pasted the wrong one
<omairqazi> its ok
<wxl> OMG IF THIS WORKS YOU ARE A GOD :)
<wxl> oh nev ermind i got a little excited
<wxl> i was only looking for coc signing XD
<omairqazi> :)
<omairqazi> wxl: i will try coc signing
<wxl> there's no way to directly edit {Jabber,IRC,Languages,Time zone}?
<daniellimws[m]> Daniellivingston: I'm sorry I still cant get a working yaml
<daniellimws[m]> I need to go now, will try to help tomorrow
<wxl> and for that matter you probably could do at least the SSH keys using a filename
<Daniellivingston> ok bye good night
<wxl> omairqazi: i did find some python wrappers around gpg so i think it's possible
<omairqazi> wxl: i will try using scokets and http requests instead of launchpadlib after my exams
<wxl> i didn't look much deeper than a quick web search tho
<Daniellivingston> wxl: wait i will do the coc signing task
<wxl> nice!!!
<wxl> Daniellivingston: please do. it's a fairly simple one.
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston i will try to fix your snapcaft file tomorrow
<Accelerator> wxl: I think everyone did that task XD
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi: sorry I was looking at the wrong place, there is a bin/ folder :)
<wxl> they should!
<wxl> we've got lots of bug reports that way and i think it helps a lot
<daniellimws[m]> but please dont be like someone called Foxy
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m] ya its in prime folder
<daniellimws[m]> my bad
<wxl> shhh daniellimws[m] we all have our strengths :)
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: i know this problem i will fix it tomorrow
<omairqazi> wxl are on snapcraft forum
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi: that's good
<omairqazi> can you test my snap wxl
<popey> omairqazi: backslide? Why do you need classic?
<daniellimws[m]> wxl: my bad :)
<wxl> sorry not really a snappy person :(
<popey> It should be sufficient to write to home
<omairqazi> popey: classic confinement does not allow plugs
<popey> I don't think you need classic
<popey> Most applications do not
<omairqazi> popey: it is working with classic confinement
<omairqazi> i have replied on forum and also a video
<omairqazi> please check
<daniellimws[m]> popey, what if the snap needs to write in the directory the user wants? because it may defeat the purpose of the snap
<omairqazi> ya
<popey> No. Hang on.
<omairqazi> popey: the user can specify the output directory
<daniellimws[m]> because I also have a snap that needs it
<popey> If the snap is configured as strictly confined, and has the home plug then it can write to and read from the home directory just fine
<popey> it doesnt need classic
<omairqazi> popey: this doesnt work
<popey> classic isn't for reading and writing outside the snap folder
<omairqazi> my snap works with classic or develmode only
<popey> wait, let me try and build it without classic
<omairqazi> kyrofa told me to put the home plug in but it didnt work
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> * i mean plug
<Daniellivingston> Popey: Plz help me with this it gets snapcrafted but doesnt work https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26333549/
<popey> omairqazi: it doesn't even build here if I clone https://github.com/omairqazi/backslide and change classic to strict and add a home plug
<popey> I'm doing "snapcraft cleanbuild" and it crashes during build, so I need to look more at it.
<omairqazi> ok
<popey> Daniellivingston: looking
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston put npm run in parts section
<Daniellivingston> can you plz correct and sent in paste bin?
<omairqazi> i am working on it
<popey> omairqazi: in backslide you may need to specify the node/npm version
<popey> as it's using an old version and isn't building here
<omairqazi> node-engine?
<popey> i think you need to specify "node-engine" as in "snapcraft help nodejs"
<popey> yes
<omairqazi> popey: trying that
<omairqazi> popey: not related to my snap how can i put a command like cd in  snapcraft.yaml
<popey> Can you give an example where? Like when you're executing the snap?
<popey> I know some people package a "launcher" script and add commands to that before launching the application itself.
<omairqazi> like if i run the command dev-time it should run cd ......... && npm run index.js
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston it is related to your snap
<popey> command: cd $SNAP/foo && npm run
<omairqazi> i did so
<popey> like that ^
<omairqazi> it says command cd is not executable
<omairqazi> what about using sh -c\"..............................................\"
<Daniellivingston> wait i will try
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston: i am doing so
<Daniellivingston> The specified command 'cd' defined in the app 'dev-time' does not exist or is not executable
<Daniellivingston> this is the error
<Daniellivingston> i got
<popey> You might want to bundle a separate launcher script which launches the application
<Daniellivingston> popey:https://github.com/DanielLivingston32/dev-time-cli
<popey> Daniellivingston: does it work now?
<Daniellivingston> no
<Daniellivingston> You might want to bundle a separate launcher script which launches the application... didnt understand
<Daniellivingston> this dev-time program actually shows the local time of any user in github so can you give command correction according to that
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston i think i got it working
<omairqazi> let me snapcraft it again
<Daniellivingston> you did?
<Daniellivingston> kk
<omairqazi> It is not giving any result now
<omairqazi> wait let me do npm run build
<Daniellivingston> ok
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston: i will test your snap tomorrow
<Daniellivingston> ok what time?
<Daniellivingston> popey:are you there atleast can you help in my snap
<omairqazi> it is currently 11:28pm in my country
<omairqazi> popey: now npm has error
<omairqazi> it is working only with classic dont know why?
<Daniellivingston> same omair i am from chennai india
<omairqazi> oh yeah
<omairqazi> me too indian
<Daniellivingston> Goodnight
<Daniellivingston> popey: any soln yet
<popey> looking
<Daniellivingston> how much time it will take roughly
<omairqazi> popey: backslide is not working now. it works only with devmode or classic
<popey> omairqazi: did you update the node version?
<omairqazi> ya
<omairqazi> pastebin my snapcraft.yaml?
<popey> ya
<omairqazi> popey: daniellimws had the same problem. kyrofa suggested him to use classic confinement
<omairqazi> ok
<popey> sure, but that's not a great solution in every case
<popey> I need to take a look
<daniellimws[m]> No kyrofa didn't suggest me to
<daniellimws[m]> I read this https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/01/09/how-to-snap-introducing-classic-confinement/
<omairqazi> oh
<omairqazi> popey: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26333751/
<popey> hmm, dev-time doesn't seem to be a great thing to snap
<daniellimws[m]> So I could be wrong
<popey> it's a library / module, right?
<popey> not a stand-alone application
<konrad11901> wxl: could you take a look at my submission, if you have some spare time? :)
<daniellimws[m]> I'll try to use home plug on my snap tomorrow
<wxl> getting there @konrad11901
<konrad11901> :)
<popey> omairqazi: for me backslide fails to build because it can't find a build of hummus for linux
<heesen> elopio,
<elopio> heesen: hello
<omairqazi> popey: for me it gives many npm errors
<wxl> OMG m4sk1n and his changing VM theming XD https://i.m4sk.in/image/Ggw
<wxl> hahahah even the prompt
<heesen> for this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/ i got the error snap is not found in 16 series hence i registered he snap in the store but i am still getting he same error
<heesen> the same error
<omairqazi> popey: i even trien v 8.9.4
<omairqazi> *tried
<heesen> elopio,for this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5800996720607232/ i got the error snap is not found in 16 series hence i registered he snap in the store but i am still getting the same error
<Daniellivingston> elopio can you plz suggest me some other nodejs program to snap
<Daniellivingston> easy one
<heesen> elopio,what can i do to fix it
<omairqazi> Daniellivingston dont snap this one as popey said
<elopio> Daniellivingston: no luck with that one? You can make a post in the forum asking for help
<elopio> heesen: I think you need to learn more python before trying to fix the bug
<omairqazi> popey: so should i keep the classic confinement
<konrad11901> wxl: this theme is awesome :D
<daniellimws[m]> heesen: is it test-unexistent-snap
<konrad11901> what's the name of it m4sk1n?
<wxl> > "Terrible OS"
<elopio> heesen: on the pull request, I left you a link to the book where I learned
<konrad11901> XD
<Daniellivingston> elopia: popey did everything he could not working so plz suggest another one
<popey> omairqazi: I honestly don't believe classic is necessary, but elopio may disagree. It's an application which looks to me like it can only use the home directory
<heesen> elopio,ok thx
<Daniellivingston> elopia: popey did everything he could not working so plz suggest another one
<omairqazi> ok popey, thanks for your help
<elopio> Daniellivingston: I would love to have this one snapped: https://github.com/orbitdb/orbit-db-cli
<Daniellivingston> ok thx working on it
<heesen> elopio,also for the https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1567524 bug, i have been working on it.  I have created some python code to select a tar.lzma file and then extract the files to a folder
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1567524 in snapcraft "Support tar.lz" [Wishlist, Triaged]
<heesen> elopio, is this what is being required
<omairqazi> elopio please see personal messages
<elopio> heesen: it's to implement a new source in https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/tree/master/snapcraft/internal/sources
<heesen> elopio, does it mean i need to modify the tar.py file to extract tar.lzma file
<omairqazi> popey: for the alias https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/alias-for-backslide/3430 please reply on the forum as i have to sleep
<popey> I'll have to look later, I'm off out for the evening
<omairqazi> ok
<wxl> oic working ahead eh konrad11901 ? good job :)
<elopio> heesen: yes.
<omairqazi> bye
<heesen> elopio, thanks
<konrad11901> wxl: thanks :)
<Accelerator> elopio: Since kyrofa is not here...think you could have a look at my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5319977328443392/
<elopio> Accelerator: I will to do it later.
<Accelerator> Ok thanks
<Accelerator> Well then I'm off too
<Daniellivingston> Can there be more than one command in snapcraft.yaml
<m4sk1n> konrad11901: raleigh-reloaded, icons – afair the name was classic95
<alex12> elopio,for this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4908508128477184/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False&sp-categories=1 which one should i choose
<konrad11901> m4sk1n: ok, thanks :)
<alex12> elopio, are you there ?
<m4sk1n> on my actual MATE session I also use the actual ms sans serif font and no shadows
<jane> kyrofa, are you here i need really need your help URGENT
<heesen> jane, i think kyrofa is away can i help you
<jane> heesen, no i need kyrofa BYE
<RAI> hii
<RAI> please i need help
<RAI> please can anyone help me
<RAI> i need help in one task
<heesen> rai,yes
<heesen> rai, what do you need help with
<RAI> i have downloaded ubuntu mate image amd64
<heesen> RAI,yes
<heesen> what is the problem
<heesen> what do you need help with
<heesen> RAI, wha do you need help with ?
<RAI> i have downloaded ubuntu mate image amd6
<heesen> yes
<RAI> and after that??
<RAI> i think i should run in morning
<RAI> are u there
<heesen> yes
<heesen> then start testing it
<heesen> follow the tutorial
<heesen> i sent you yesterday
<RAI> hey come on private for 1 min
<heesen> ok
<heesen_> rai,
<RAI> yes
<RAI> yes
<m4sk1n> popey: chances to see new tasks today?
<Rohan_> Hi!
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-07
<Abhi_> Hi
<Abhi_> Can I get extra time because I didn't time to work on it.
<Abhi_> *get
<Abhi_> 8
<RAI> hii can anybody help me
<RAI> i need help
<RAI> please help me
<RAI> i am doing task so i need your support
<RAI> please help me
<RAI> plzz help me
<RAI> tsimonq2 plzz help me
<RAI> as you have said i have done everything
<RAI> now what to do
<tsimonq2> Please leave.
<RAI> i am extremely sorry i will not do it again give me a chance
<tsimonq2> I have given you multiple chances.
<RAI> i now i have heart your feeling
<tsimonq2> Now is your final warning, please leave.
<RAI> plzz last chance if i will do then block me
<tsimonq2> No.
<RAI> if you have a heart just think for some time and i aplozise
<RAI> bye
<RAI> i think you will not help me now so i have to take help frome other
<daniellimws[m]> RAI, no one here would help you anymore, given your attitude, and you didnt even ask
<RAI> sorry i am doing a tasks and its urgent plzz help
<RAI> no one will help me
<RAI> its urgent
<RAI> otherwise all my hardwork goes into water
<RAI> plzz help anyone
<RAI> i think nobody will help so i have take from god
<RAI> gode will help me
<RAI> *god
<RAI> plzz help
<RAI> ubuntu mate is going to install
<RAI> just tell me how to do a testuite
<Edward___> hello everyone
<daniellimws[m]> hello
<Edward___> i am doing a task so i need your help
<daniellimws[m]> sure, what's the matter?
<Edward___> UBUNTU Run the Ubuntu MATE image (iso) tests and report your results
<Edward___> this is the task
<Edward___> so can you help me
<daniellimws[m]> Are you RAI?
<Edward___> who is RAI?
<daniellimws[m]> okay that's good, some troll that came in flooding the chat, but asked the question as you
<daniellimws[m]> just wanted to make sure
<daniellimws[m]> Edward___, ok, what are you stuck on?
<Edward___> i have downloaded the iso and run on vm ware
<Edward___> and it runs perfectly
<daniellimws[m]> you mean the test cases?
<Edward___> yes
<daniellimws[m]> If so, you can just mark them as passed
<Edward___> i need to know where
<daniellimws[m]> And send in the screenshots and links as mentioned in the task description
<daniellimws[m]> you followed the tests here? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164081/testcases/1301/results
<Edward___> no not now
<daniellimws[m]> huh, then what tests did you run?
<Edward___> i have run on virtual machine
<daniellimws[m]> You installed Ubuntu mate?
<Edward___> yes
<daniellimws[m]> Ah, I think you misunderstood the task.
<daniellimws[m]> Don't worry, can you visit the link above?
<Edward___> ubuntu mate 18.04
<daniellimws[m]> Yup, the link I pasted above contains the tests for Ubuntu mate 18.04
<daniellimws[m]> You need to follow them, and report if there are any issues
<Edward___> i have to download it again
<daniellimws[m]> Edward___, no you don't need to
<daniellimws[m]> You have the iso file download right?
<Edward___> i have downloaded
<daniellimws[m]> You can just create a new vm
<daniellimws[m]> And reuse the iso
<Edward___> ok i have understand
<coolpolygons> wxl there?
<Edward___> hey you are talking about RAI who is this persson
<coolpolygons> spammer
<coolpolygons> well more like, he was asking for help, but he started spamming help
<Accelerator> elopio forgot to review my task 😭😭
<Edward___> haha
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> good call guys
<wxl> 2220 -!- RAI [2f08fe0a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.47.8.254.10]
<wxl> 2220 -!- Edward___ [2f08fe0a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.47.8.254.10
<daniellimws[m]> Lol
<coolpolygons> wxl: can u check my work? thank you! https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5279572339720192/
<daniellimws[m]> I was using matrix on phone so didn't manage to look at the ip
<Accelerator> kill me someone...i'm way too sleepy to have noticed that
<wxl> i wouldn't have unless it hadn't been mentioned
<wxl> if he were smart he woudln't have brought it up again XD
<daniellimws[m]> Yea but great that he stopped spamming
<Accelerator> Yeah
<Edward___> now i will spam in my life
<wxl> at least it's your life and not ours :)
<Edward___> ok
<coolpolygons> xD
<coolpolygons> wxl: thank you :D
<wxl> np :)
<coolpolygons> oh and btw, what happened to the kubuntu iso?
<wxl> it's gone?
<coolpolygons> i'm getting 404 for all the download links
<daniellimws[m]> that's weird, I am able to dwonload
<wxl> let me see
<daniellimws[m]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20180103/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons, try this ^?
<wxl> you're using http i'm assuming coolpolygons ?
<coolpolygons> mhm
<coolpolygons> what
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m]: y does that link work
<wxl> as opposed to rsync or zsync..
<daniellimws[m]> I have no idea
<coolpolygons> o_O
<coolpolygons> thanks anyways xD
<daniellimws[m]> got it from here, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164100/downloads
<wxl> i tried both amd64 and i386 and they both work
<daniellimws[m]> where did you get your link from?
<Accelerator> the first link works
<coolpolygons> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20171230/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> i think i see the problem
<daniellimws[m]> could be due to that being old
<wxl> 2017 12 30 was a long time ago XD
<coolpolygons> time?
<coolpolygons> yeah i see 20171230
<daniellimws[m]> how did you get that link? im curious
<wxl> the version numbers generally correspond to the current date
<wxl> *generally*
<coolpolygons> hmm but why would the http link be not updated?
<wxl> (since they are daily images)
<wxl> it should be updated
<wxl> again, where you getting yours from?
<coolpolygons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/163873/downloads
<coolpolygons> the first link is the one i'm using.
<daniellimws[m]> wxl, some of us are facing this problem when trying to install the ubuntu images, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1740657
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1740657 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No Option '(If on a 'laptop') Is plugged to a power source'" [Undecided, New]
<daniellimws[m]> should we file a new issue for every different flavour?
<wxl> daniellimws[m]: no, just keep adding to the same one
<wxl> it *SHOULD* be the same for every flavor
<daniellimws[m]> because the bug description mentions kubuntu and it would be weird linking it to the ubuntu mate test results
<daniellimws[m]> ah
<wxl> feel free to change the description to make it more general
<daniellimws[m]> ok thanks :)
<wxl> np
<wxl> if you want to go all out, go back through old releases and figure out where it broke
<coolpolygons> at this point i'm not even sure if that is a bug
<coolpolygons> cuz all the images i tested did not show the plugged-in to power source
<daniellimws[m]> wxl, that would be something interesting to work on
<wxl> we're on build 164100 right now, coolpolygons. so again, how did you get to THAT link?
<daniellimws[m]> it should show even when I'm on a vm right?
<wxl> i'm… not sure
<wxl> i never tried playing around with battery/power on a laptop but worth trying
<coolpolygons> wxl i have no idea, i just clicked the example link shown in the task description
<daniellimws[m]> ok i'll try it out later
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m] wanna try fixing that?
<wxl> coolpolygons: oh there's your problem. that's only an example. it's not meant to be something you use. that's true with ALL of the ISO QA tasks.
<wxl> daniellimws[m]: what do you use to do vms?
<coolpolygons> oh. OH.
<wxl> :)
<daniellimws[m]> would be good to take some time to look at it, but need to make sure that it is not because I am using a vm
<daniellimws[m]> virtualbox
<coolpolygons> i used laptops, and that still is a problem...
<dax> i don't think it's supposed to show up when you're inside a VM
<coolpolygons> i use HP laptop and a macbook
<coolpolygons> but that battery plug-in stuff does not show up
<wxl> ah that may be a thing too dax
<wxl> you guys can always go digging around in the ubiquity codebase and see what you find
<coolpolygons> and that's not the problem with 18.04, but I dont think i have seen that message for versions like 17.10, 17.04, 16.04, blah blah blah
<daniellimws[m]> but coolpolygons, you tried it outside a vm?
<wxl> if you need some direction, i'm happy to help
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m] both vm and hardware
<daniellimws[m]> hmm, I recall seeing it though
<coolpolygons> that...is weird.
<coolpolygons> let's go check it out then :P
<omairqazi> hi everyone
<daniellimws[m]> i'll test that out on hardware later
<Accelerator> hi
<daniellimws[m]> give me a moment to finish running the tests first :)
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m] yep ill do that too
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi, dont mind if I modify this to be more general? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1740657
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1740657 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No Option '(If on a 'laptop') Is plugged to a power source'" [Undecided, New]
<daniellimws[m]> because it not only affects kubuntu
<coolpolygons> but every OS
<omairqazi> ya
<coolpolygons> almost.
<omairqazi> i got an email
<wxl> one thing to note is that lubuntu next and kubuntu both use a qt-powered bit in ubiqity and sometimes things are different
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> thanks
<coolpolygons> wxl i found that in budgie too, do you think it might be a Qt problem?
<coolpolygons> cuz as far as i know, budgie also used Qt?
<wxl> yeah ummm hold on there
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: you can edit but only this one. not the others. i will do the others by myself :))
<wxl> tbh i'm not sure, but there was talk at one point of moving to qt
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi, ok sorry for disrupting it, because I'm planning to link it to my test report and it would look weird if it says kubuntu :)
<wxl> budgie-desktop is showing a lot of gtk/gnomey things
<wxl> (in bionic)
<daniellimws[m]> wxl, what happened to unity though?
<wxl> but that might not be the right metapackage
<omairqazi> oh daniellimws[m]: so your test says lubuntu/
<omairqazi> ?
<daniellimws[m]> im currently on ubuntu mate
<daniellimws[m]> just like rai ;)
<coolpolygons> im on windows
<coolpolygons> :D
<daniellimws[m]> no no, I meant running tests on mate
<coolpolygons> oh kk xD
<omairqazi> ok it would be better to add a note in the description that this problem is on ubuntu mate also
<wxl> ubuntu-budgie-desktop is the right metapackage
<wxl> again lots of gtk thigns, so i think they're not using qt
<daniellimws[m]> I changed it to "While installing Ubuntu 18.04, or any family of it ", is that ok?
<coolpolygons> wxl alright
<omairqazi> ya
<coolpolygons> wxl let me test kubuntu and see what i get...
<omairqazi> wxl: is it ok if i try to complete your task and submit it once my current task gets approved?
<wxl> yes omairqazi
<wxl> in fact several students have been doing that
<omairqazi> thanks
<omairqazi> ok
<wxl> and just when i think i'm done with my work, they slam me with more XD
<omairqazi> hehe
<daniellimws[m]> hehe thanks :))
<coolpolygons> wxl but that shows how enthusiastic we are ;)
<wxl> it's a good thing!
<omairqazi> ya ;)
<wxl> i'm not complaining at all!
<wxl> (well maybe a *wee* bit) XD
<omairqazi> we can understand ;)
<coolpolygons> perks of being a competitive student dev
<wxl> heheh thanks omairqazi i appreciate your empathy :)
<wxl> nothing wrong with a little healthy competition
<omairqazi> your welcome hehe
<omairqazi> just ping me if you guys need some help coz i am doing some other work side by side
<daniellimws[m]> sure thing
<coolpolygons> mhm
<wxl> hey btw i don't know of you folks doing ISO test have noticed but we're doing testing of new artful images
<wxl> (to fix the bug that caused us to remove the artful downloads)
<wxl> it should be a no-brainer, if you wanted to contribute some extra stuff :)
<coolpolygons> alright we will be on it
<wxl> here's the announcement https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-January/004263.html
<coolpolygons> thank you :D
<Edward___> No Problem Found During Installation (Ubuntu Mate 18.04) Run Perfectly
<Edward___> at last i have done it
<Edward___> one task of ubuntu
<Edward___> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164081/testcases/1301/results
<coolpolygons> gj
<Edward___> what is gj
<daniellimws[m]> Edward___ I think you need to run all the tests
<daniellimws[m]> not only one
<omairqazi> ya
<Edward___> how should i run all
<Edward___> konrad also run one
<daniellimws[m]> just do all the testcases
<Edward___> ok
<coolpolygons> doesn't it feel awesome and awful to catch bugs
<daniellimws[m]> yea it sure does
<coolpolygons> this is my first time doing something like this and gotta say, its interesting being a linux dev
<omairqazi> ya
<omairqazi> what did you guys learn the most from these ubuntu tasks?
<omairqazi> i learnt about snaps and snapcraft
<omairqazi> i didn't even heard snap
<omairqazi> earlier
<omairqazi> it is interesting to package and publish snaps
<Edward___> hii i need help
<tsimonq2> Hi RAI, please leave.
<Edward___> but i run perfectly ubuntu mate image 18.4
<coolpolygons> wxl guess what... another task completed :D https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4637669881544704/
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Sorry he is offline
<Edward___> just a little bit help so i can complete my task
<daniellimws[m]> just ask the question, don't say I need help
<daniellimws[m]> and end up saying irrelevant things
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: For future ref ;)
<Accelerator> Coool
<daniellimws[m]> ah that's very useful
<coolpolygons> xD
<daniellimws[m]> maybe can even configure ubot to say that when it sees "I need help"
<tsimonq2> Hahahaha
<tsimonq2> Nah
<coolpolygons> Accelerator would it be ok if i "ask" you to notify me when wxl comes back?
<daniellimws[m]> too robotic?
<coolpolygons> I have no idea when he is offline or online
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Sure
<coolpolygons> thank you :D
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: He gets busy on weekends, I'd suggest finding him Monday US time
<Accelerator> Can't we configure the bot to send a message at a later time?
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2 got it
<Edward___> i have downloaded and ran perfectly in vm (ubuntu mate image 18.04)
<Accelerator> Just tell us what problem u have...
<Edward___> so how to test it
<coolpolygons> just do the things on the testcases
<daniellimws[m]> 🤦
<coolpolygons> while using VM to run it
<daniellimws[m]> you are supposed to test the installer
<tsimonq2> Edward___: I know you're RAI, pleas leave.
<tsimonq2> s/pleas/please/
<coolpolygons> Edward___ here, this will help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<daniellimws[m]> well, he did say he spent 12 hours reading that so, not sure if giving him the link helps
<tsimonq2> Another fun thing for y'all, wxl taught me this one, instead of saying *please I can use sed commands, here's the syntax: s/ORIGINAL/REPLACEMENT/
<coolpolygons> oh he did?
<coolpolygons> hmmm
<tsimonq2> Right
<daniellimws[m]> yesterday
<Accelerator> Oh nice one
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2, quite a mentors have used that in the past few weeks, also learnt about it from them :)
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: Ah so there you go :)
<daniellimws[m]> nicer than using asterisk, but still used to asterisk
<tsimonq2> Some people do s/ORIGINAL/REPLACEMENT with no trailing slash, but that's improper syntax :P
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: Add other features to the bot :D
<Edward___> daniellimws[m]>:i have not spent 12 hours to read ok
<daniellimws[m]> that's what you said though
<tsimonq2> Right, RAI
<daniellimws[m]> or you said "I read from 12 hours", which I think wxl interpreted as for 12 hours
<daniellimws[m]> but doesnt matter anyways
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=5
<Accelerator> thanks
<tsimonq2> !malone
<ubot93> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<tsimonq2> :D
<daniellimws[m]> https://ubottu.com/devel/wiki can't access the development wiki :(
<coolpolygons> what do you guys mean by asterisks and commands?
<coolpolygons> srry im new to this irc stuff
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: So when someone makes a typo, like this on I just made, the common way to correct it is:
<tsimonq2> *one
<tsimonq2> But
<tsimonq2> Some people, like me, instead like to use sed syntax and say:
<dax> tsimonq2: (some people do that because omitting the trailing slash works fine in vi)
<tsimonq2> s/on/one/
<Edward___> i was saying that it takes 12 hours top install just think before writing
<Edward___> ok
<tsimonq2> dax: Oh bah, excuses imho :P
<daniellimws[m]> sorry my bad
<coolpolygons> Edward___ so what have you tried? please explain in detail
<tsimonq2> He has
<tsimonq2> He's RAI
<tsimonq2> We've gone through this before
<tsimonq2> But he won't listen when I tell him to leave :/
<omairqazi> thinking of RAI
<coolpolygons> since i wasnt there, i want to know more behind this, if it wont offend anyone
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi, he is RAI
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: There is the kick a user out function?
<Edward___> why i should leave i think you should all leave
<Edward___> just insulting
<Edward___> same on you all
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: Nope, but there's this...
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubot93> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Accelerator> Cool one
<Accelerator> Alarm system
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons, if you want to read the logs, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/01/06/%23ubuntu-google.html
<daniellimws[m]> not saying you should
<Accelerator> Curiosity is a human's most powerful emotion :D
<tsimonq2> True :D
<tsimonq2> Whoever asked about ubottu, here's a better link: https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=0
<omairqazi_> .msg NicerServ indentify meow8143
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi, not again...
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2 thanks :D
<daniellimws[m]> time to change password again ;)
<omairqazi_> daniellimws[m]: it is ok i typed the old password (the wrong one)
<daniellimws[m]> oh that's good
<omairqazi_> hi sorry network failure
<Accelerator> Np
<omairqazi_> ok let me begin where i was
<tsimonq2> omairqazi_: Try getting a bouncer :D
<coolpolygons> wait do some pple here have credentials to "auth to services"?
<omairqazi_> :)
<Accelerator> XD
<omairqazi_> coolpolygons yes
<coolpolygons> DDDDDDDD:
<omairqazi_> thinking of RAI
 * omairqazi_ infinite facepalms
<omairqazi_> i think RAI troubles us deliberately. he does know things but he ask us
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: I think you got your answer about us being too mean yesterday :D
<coolpolygons> omairqazi thats mean :(
<tsimonq2> omairqazi_: I just configure my IRC client to automatically auth with my 128 char special-character-riddel password :D
<daniellimws[m]> wouldnt your face be very painful if you infinite facepalms
<tsimonq2> s/riddel/riddelled/
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator, no one can save him now
<omairqazi_> daniellimws[m] he he
<Accelerator> Totally
<tsimonq2> C'mon everyone, we may not like someone but that's not grounds to say it publicly :/
<omairqazi_> i am sorry
<omairqazi_> tsimonq2: which IRC client do you use
<Accelerator> Ah sorry about that..we will refrain from these comments :)
<tsimonq2> omairqazi_: irssi
<omairqazi_> ok thanks
<tsimonq2> Just keep it in mind for the future, OK? :)
<omairqazi_> thanks
<coolpolygons> are there better clients than just webchat (im using that rn)? what do you guys recommend?
<daniellimws[m]> yea ok
<daniellimws[m]> a nice one is weechat
<Accelerator> I'm using Hexchat....Riot is also a nice one
<daniellimws[m]> or riot.im is a nice one too
<daniellimws[m]> which i am using now
<daniellimws[m]> it has an android app too
<coolpolygons> O_o interesting
<daniellimws[m]> perhaps we can set up a telegram bridge for next year's gci?
<konrad11901> Woah, hi everyone! Was RAI again here?
<tsimonq2> konrad11901: He changed to Edward___
<tsimonq2> :)
<coolpolygons> yeah
<konrad11901> :D
<Accelerator> Um i'm not familiar with that term daniellimws[m]...could you explain?
<konrad11901> interesting
<coolpolygons> hi konrad
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: I recommend irssi, it takes a bit to configure but it's the best one I've used by far
<tsimonq2> But...
<tsimonq2> !best
<tsimonq2> grr
<coolpolygons> LOL
<omairqazi_> ok
<omairqazi_> lol
<tsimonq2> It's on the page :)
<tsimonq2> "Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel."
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator, recently some people started using telegram with irc together, by having a bot to "bridge" the messages
<daniellimws[m]> one example is #lubuntu-devel
<coolpolygons> hey we should do that too?
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: Oooooooooh I would *love* a Telegram bridge. I have one set up already for some Lubuntu channels and it would be easy to get it here too but I'd like consensus from the OPs before I do that
<coolpolygons> telegram is pretty good...
<tsimonq2> Right daniellimws[m]
<Accelerator> Oh nvm i googled it
<tsimonq2> I use teleirc to bridge #lubuntu-devel
<coolpolygons> wow pple here are so techy xD
<coolpolygons> and i thought i was the more tech savvy one compared to peers
<coolpolygons> :(
<Accelerator> Hmm we learn something new everyday..no worries
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2, we can ask popey later?
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: Yeah sure
<coolpolygons> :D
<tsimonq2> Accelerator is right, ya learn something new every day :)
<coolpolygons> which is y i use linux
<tsimonq2> One thing I'm wondering is if you guys are just here for the cookies (persay, I would provide if I could :P) or if anyone is interested in contributing to Ubuntu after GCI :)
<coolpolygons> xD
<coolpolygons> yes
<daniellimws[m]> cookies?
<tsimonq2> Both is fine, it's great to have y'all here, but yeah :D
<coolpolygons> TAKE ME xD
<tsimonq2> :D
<coolpolygons> i support ubuntu mate through patreon
<konrad11901> tsimonq2: I'm definitely interested in helping Ubuntu after the contest :)
<omairqazi_> me too
<omairqazi_> dont drop this channel after the contest
<omairqazi_> bye have to lunch
<coolpolygons> or maybe move to new channel?
<daniellimws[m]> wxl said he has stayed here since the past 2 years
<coolpolygons> omairqazi cya :D
<daniellimws[m]> so we all can definitely stay?
<coolpolygons> wow he's a monster D:
<omairqazi_> coolpolygons: what is cya
<tsimonq2> But yeah it all depends on what you guys enjoy doing, if Snaps are more your thing then e l o p i o (so I don't highlight his nick) or k y r o f a might have more info on the current status of that, or if you guys want to help Lubuntu for example, we have #lubuntu-devel (with #lubuntu-offtopic as well :D)
<daniellimws[m]> see a
<daniellimws[m]> see ya
<coolpolygons> omairqazi cya = see ya
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: Yep, this channel exists year-round :)
<tsimonq2> o/ omairqazi_
<omairqazi_> oh
<coolpolygons> learn something new every day xD
<tsimonq2> Right XD
<omairqazi_> ya
<omairqazi_> :)
<omairqazi_> tsimonq2 /o?
<tsimonq2> omairqazi_: It's a person waving ;)
<daniellimws[m]> imagine o is the head
<tsimonq2> Right :)
<Accelerator> I really should learn more about written emojis....
<coolpolygons> xD
<konrad11901> Not only you ;)
<daniellimws[m]> how do you guys find the "k/l/xubuntu testing" tasks we all seem to be doing now?
<tsimonq2> So if you guys wanna stick around after GCI that would be cool otherwise we have a plethora of other channels too, don't be afraid to reach out if you wanna help :D
<coolpolygons> well xubuntu was ok for me
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2 definitely
<Accelerator> i did not do any of those because im not using a vm
<daniellimws[m]> tbh I find it tedious if I were to do more than one a day 😅
<daniellimws[m]> I'll just do one a day
<coolpolygons> kubuntu was the buggy one D:
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: I will be glad to contribute more
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: I remember when I first started I would do 10 a day for like a week, I got real sick of it real fast :D
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m] ur prob gonna stay on leaderboard
<konrad11901> I'll definitely want to do more testing
<konrad11901> Testing is fun
<konrad11901> :D
<coolpolygons> 10 a week??
<tsimonq2> But I also learned a lot about the OS by testing it :D
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: 10 a day for a week
<Accelerator> I want to do some more coding ones
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: I'm not overexaggerating ;)
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator, I think the only coding ones left are qatracker and phab
<tsimonq2> qatracker?
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: You were a winner?
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2, I thought of doing 10 a day, but now already decided to stop on my first one
<tsimonq2> Can someone link me to that one real quick daniellimws[m]?
<coolpolygons> tsomonq2 im a linux noob so...i cant finish a lot
<daniellimws[m]> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4837947654275072/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False
<daniellimws[m]> bunch of those
<daniellimws[m]> but no one has claimed that yet
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: No actually, by the time I was old enough to participate I was already an active member of Ubuntu and that's against the rules ;)
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: I am so lucky XD
<daniellimws[m]> I'll probably work on phab and qatracker next week
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: ohhhhhh that's a really cool one actually
<daniellimws[m]> I had some issues setting qatracker up so decided to put it aside :p
<tsimonq2> Yeah the QA Tracker can be a real pain sometimes
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator: there's the autopkgtests task too
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: ooh where?
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: Same here....i think there is a problem with the task
<daniellimws[m]> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5831541185839104/
<daniellimws[m]> this is really accomplishing imo
<daniellimws[m]> actually not very hard
<daniellimws[m]> but I never knew how to write tests for gui apps and finally know how
<coolpolygons> ooh
<Accelerator> Maybe i should give it a try
<daniellimws[m]> yea
<coolpolygons> i need to get the boot animation done xD
<tsimonq2> Ohh that's cool
<tsimonq2> Nice one
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator, you may encounter issues but I can try to help out from 1 week of pain figuring things out
<coolpolygons> prob not gonna get up to leaderboard but still
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons, it's your last year here?
<Accelerator> I will do it in school XD
<coolpolygons> im an 11th grade, so i still have another year
<daniellimws[m]> great!
<Accelerator> Ah yeah same here
<coolpolygons> but itd be great if i can get to leaderboards cuz i can write gci for college apps :P
<tsimonq2> fwiw if anyone is looking for something to do, https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5680903613317120/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False is an awesome task, and could very well lead you towards Bug Squad or even Bug Control post-GCI :)
<omairqazi_> but i am in 8th
<coolpolygons> WOW
<tsimonq2> I'm in 10th, heh :)
<coolpolygons> u pple
<coolpolygons> so pro xD
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: I think you missed
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2: i was looking at that just now, but not really sure what bug to look at yet... will claim that when i finish my current task
<daniellimws[m]> current task is to work with blender, and I totally suck at it, so I've procrastinated until now :(
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: Hm? :)
<daniellimws[m]> is this you guys' first year in gci?
<daniellimws[m]> actually, it's my third and last year here
<coolpolygons> its my first
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: Yes
<konrad11901> it's my first
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m] wow so dedicated
<daniellimws[m]> ahh guess im the most experienced hehe
<coolpolygons> xD
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: You can't tell me that you are 15 :D
<daniellimws[m]> why not :D
<coolpolygons> how'd you guys get up to leaderboard?
<tsimonq2> Soo I never actually looked at the leaderboard for Ubuntu, where are we? :D
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: Oh but I am :D
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2/
<konrad11901> :O
<konrad11901> wow
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: Saw that...child prodigy :)
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2: https://codein.withgoogle.com/organizations/ubuntu/
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons: if you read the rules, it is ranked by number of tasks first
<daniellimws[m]> at this time, I think you need at least 15 tasks
<coolpolygons> wow...
<daniellimws[m]> after that, the mentors choose top 5 as finalists and top 2 as grand prize winner
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: Nah, although I think the coolest-sounding thing I've earned so far is Master of the Universe XD
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: Oh thanks
<daniellimws[m]> what's that actually XD cool name
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: XD
<coolpolygons> OH so were you the simon from the ubuntu mate telegram?
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: Upload access to the Ubuntu archive, but only Universe and Multiverse :)
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2: or this one https://gci-leaders.netlify.com/ which may look nicer
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Maybe? :)
<coolpolygons> wow i wanna be like u guys xD
<coolpolygons> i cant code that well but still wanna be part of the community :P
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: Hm ok, I know Nick had one for Ubuntu two years ago that was super cool :D
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2: oh, really cool name
<daniellimws[m]> who's nick? evilnick?
<Accelerator> Nick Veitch?
<omairqazi> is there a way i can put my github profile here https://gci-leaders.netlify.com/
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: See but here's the thing, everyone thinks that contributing to Ubuntu is constant coding but tbh there's a lot more you can do
<omairqazi> hmm
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: My name is cool or what? :)
<tsimonq2> And no, Nick is b a l l o o n s
<omairqazi> man i have to finish my project
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2, "master of the universe" haha, but where does the 't' and '2' come from in your nick
<omairqazi> Nocholas Skaggs is ba ll oo ns right?
<omairqazi> t and 2 both begin from 't' :)
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: how do you contribute?
<coolpolygons> im legit curious rn
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: All I'll say is that tsimonq2 is my initials with "simon" expanded
<tsimonq2> ;)
<tsimonq2> omairqazi: Right
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: I do a handful of different things ;)
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: launchpad.net/~tsimonq2 or wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2 tells you quicker ;)
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2, you have '2' in your name?
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: I won't say, sorry.
<Accelerator> Hmm can i take a guess?
<daniellimws[m]> ok xD
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: No ;)
<tsimonq2> Feel free to PM me if you *really* want to know tho
<Accelerator> Rejected :( XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: wow
<coolpolygons> that is so cool tho
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Here's the thing: I started contributing to Ubuntu when I was 13
<tsimonq2> That could be you
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: I seriously thought you were a middle-aged man...no offense :D
<tsimonq2> You just have to put a lot of effort and motivation behind it, and ask tons of questions
<coolpolygons> xD
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: Nah I get that a lot XD
<daniellimws[m]> tsimonq2: do you know why ubuntu wasnt in gci last year?
<tsimonq2> daniellimws[m]: Sorry, not sure.
<Accelerator> Hmm maybe they were late in submitting?
<coolpolygons> LOL
<tsimonq2> No but seriously, if any one of you wanted to and had the motivation and drive to, once you get in the groove of contributing to Ubuntu, things will become a lot easier, and you could really make an impact.
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: We had an application but no we didn't pull a TuxDigital *ahem* XD
<daniellimws[m]> I would defintely be interested to
<m4sk1n> daniellimws: ’bout using sed syntax, not only mentors used it XD
<Accelerator> XD
<daniellimws[m]> but always faced the problem of gigantic codebases and unresponsive chats
<tsimonq2> (inside joke I have with Michael from TuxDigital, he's *always* at *least* two hours late to *his* *own* regular Saturday stream)
<daniellimws[m]> m4sk1n: yea I know, but mentors always use them, I know you did too
<Accelerator> XD
<daniellimws[m]> lol
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: mind if u mentor me with this stuff
<coolpolygons> im kinda overwhelmed :P
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Yeah that's no problem at all, you just gotta have the willingness to learn and the motivation to keep up, that's all I ask :)
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: Still waiting for those unique tasks...someone stole it 😭😭
<tsimonq2> Ooooh right
<tsimonq2> I need to make a unique task...
<m4sk1n> and of course I won’t stop contributing to ubuntu after gci
<tsimonq2> Hrm...
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator, I have something to confess, I took away 4 unique snapcraft tasks... :)
<omairqazi> tsimonq2: i also started contributing when i am 13
<omairqazi> to ubuntu
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: yes.
<tsimonq2> Right, I've known m4sk1n from the LXQt project for a *while* now :)
<daniellimws[m]> and another guy took away the other one
<tsimonq2> omairqazi: Oh, really? That's super cool :D
<tsimonq2> I know that j o s e has a few months on me tho XD
<omairqazi> tsimonq2: it is my first year ing gci
<omairqazi> *in
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Awesome :D  Well ping me after GCI is done and I can help you :)
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: through this chat?
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: were you there in gci last year?
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Sure, or tsimonq2@ubuntu.com or a PM here :)
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Or Telegram ;)
<daniellimws[m]> omairqazi, 2 years ago I also joined ubuntu, but only did a task
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: sounds good
<daniellimws[m]> but worked with unity, when it was still aloive
<omairqazi> oh
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: no worries...ii will find another
<daniellimws[m]> s/aloive/alive
<daniellimws[m]> omarqazi, last year I did with this org called copyleft games, which isnt here this year
<daniellimws[m]> I only did 5 tasks but became finalist XD
<omairqazi> oh cool
<daniellimws[m]> because iirc there was only me there for almost the entire december
<Accelerator> You were on the leaderboard?
<omairqazi> i just want to prove that what i do on laptop is useful
<daniellimws[m]> yeah, but school reopened in january and I got busy
<omairqazi> to my family
<coolpolygons> my mom runs away when i show her sudo apt update
<omairqazi> i school repopening tomorrow :(
<coolpolygons> me2
<Accelerator> i will work at school np
<omairqazi> coolpolygons: same with my sister
<omairqazi> in india gadgets are not allowed in schools
<tsimonq2> There's more scary things you can show them than just sudo apt update
<coolpolygons> daniellimws[m] just got curious, but are you korean?
<daniellimws[m]> im chinese
<daniellimws[m]> small eyes
<coolpolygons> sudo rm -rf /
<Accelerator> Same but not chinese
<coolpolygons> LOL ok
<omairqazi> tsimonq2: but they are beginners
<coolpolygons> just curious cuz lim is a pretty common last name in korea also
<tsimonq2> Next time you start up a computer with Ubuntu, try pressing Esc when the boot logo shows up and you'll scare off some people for sure ;)  I ended up turning the boot logo off entirely because those messages are useful
<tsimonq2> omairqazi: Meh :P
<omairqazi> he
<omairqazi> he
<Accelerator> XD
<daniellimws[m]> coolpolygons, yea
<omairqazi> i will do the esc thing
<omairqazi> lol
<tsimonq2> XD
<coolpolygons> xD
<omairqazi> my sister gets scared when a boot a device in her laptop's bios
<tsimonq2> Like I said, you can actually turn the boot logo off entirely
<tsimonq2> And I do that
<omairqazi> i will also do that tsimonq2 :)
<Accelerator> Hope we don't mess up tho XD
<omairqazi> ya
<tsimonq2> Nahh, it would be really really hard to mess it up technically
<Accelerator> Well fate hates me?
<tsimonq2> Unless you mean your sister's gonna tell your mom that you're a hacker and she belives her XD
<coolpolygons> i hack...:D
<tsimonq2> s/belives/believes/
<coolpolygons> kali ftw
<tsimonq2> Right, if you're talking in Richard Stallman's terms, "hacking" is really
<tsimonq2> playing with your computer
<coolpolygons> mhm
<tsimonq2> (unintentional Enter)
<daniellimws[m]> anyone here interested in hacking? XD
<coolpolygons> sudo rm -rf /
<tsimonq2> Right, and when you exploit vulns, you "crack" your computer
<coolpolygons> i can do basic ones
<Accelerator> Kali linux
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: You forgot --no-preserve-root XD
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2 ye
<coolpolygons> my sis is gonna cringe at the level of nerdiness of the chat
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: BTW are you using the tab key to autocomplete nicks?
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator, yea but what about doing it without using automated tools ;)
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: XD
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: OMG YOU ARE A LIFESAVER
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m]: You got my attention there
<coolpolygons> metasploit anyone?
<omairqazi> but now my sister believes that i know much about computers
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: Probably the exact same thing I said when I first learned about tab autocomplete ;)
<Accelerator> Still an automated too
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator: have you heard of capture the flags
<Accelerator> s/too/tool
<Accelerator> daniellimws[m], No
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: Hey now, you didn't properly close your sed :P
<daniellimws[m]> XD
<tsimonq2> Hey are you guys all on Telegram at all? (Or willing to get an account?)
<Accelerator> hmm maybe i will get an account
<daniellimws[m]> Accelerator, https://ctftime.org/ctf-wtf/
<Accelerator> Ah thanks
<daniellimws[m]> yes you should, telegram is awesome
<tsimonq2> https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1A3zZNKILb011Otykw - let's have offtopic discussion there :)
<Accelerator> Cool
<tsimonq2> Accelerator, konrad11901, coolpolygons, omairqazi, daniellimws[m] ^
<Accelerator> XD
<omairqazi> yay
<Accelerator> ah wait..i have to sign up for telegram first?
<coolpolygons> ye with ur phone number
<Accelerator> ah will join in a few mins
<tsimonq2> Yeah unfortunately :/
<tsimonq2> Alright cool cool
<daniellimws[m]> now we can know your real name Accelerator
<daniellimws[m]> unless that's actually your real name
<Accelerator> Nice name?
<coolpolygons> xD
<omairqazi> tsimonq2 i will sign up once my school project gets finished
<daniellimws[m]> no rush
<tsimonq2> omairqazi: sure np
<Accelerator> I won't divulge my real name XD
<daniellimws[m]> sad :(
<Accelerator> yeah daniel lim wee soong?
<daniellimws[m]> yes
<tsimonq2> Make sure wxlrms doesn't catch you using <RMS voice> software with a proprietary server </RMS voice> though XD
<daniellimws[m]> lol what's with the rms
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> He's just...
<tsimonq2> RMS
<tsimonq2> :D
<Accelerator> And i really have to know that trick of shrugging
<tsimonq2> I have an irssi alias and everything
<tsimonq2>  /shrug
<Accelerator> tsimonq2: Strange....do i have to install telegram on Laptop?
<tsimonq2> Accelerator: Laptop or phone
<Accelerator> And when i already did that for phone..i just need to search foor the channel?
<Accelerator> s/foor/for
<daniellimws[m]> https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1A3zZNKILb011Otykw
<m4sk1n> Accelerator: you don’t have to install anything, Telegram web client (it acts as a progressive web app) is great enough
<tsimonq2> Oh right
<Accelerator> Ah finally
<tsimonq2> \o/
<omairqazi> tsimonq2: can you help me with snapcraft?
<tsimonq2> omairqazi: I can try
<daniellimws[m]> :O
<tsimonq2> (I don't really do anything with Snaps or Snapcraft anymore but I was an active contributor a while ago)
<omairqazi> tsimonq2: i need an alias https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/alias-for-backslide/3430
<tsimonq2> Hm
<tsimonq2> Not sure tbh
<tsimonq2> elopio, kyrofa ^w
<tsimonq2> s/w//
<Accelerator> They are not here...i'm waiting for kyrofa myself XD
<omairqazi> and also classic confinement tsimonq2 https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/need-classic-confinement-for-backslide/3446
<tsimonq2> Or popey, whoever :)
<omairqazi> ok thanks
<tsimonq2> omairqazi: hmm, iirc there's a `confinement: classic` you can put in the YAML
<omairqazi> tsimonq2: i know but classic confinement now requires review
<tsimonq2> omairqazi: Ask popey, it seems he last spoke with you :)
<omairqazi> hmm thanks
<omairqazi> daniellimws: you also need classic confinement? https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/request-for-classic-confinement-manticore/3449
<daniellimws[m]> maybe
<omairqazi> ya i just read on snapcraft classic confinement give access to all the directories
<omairqazi> since user can specify any directory in our snap it need classic confinement
<omairqazi> popey hi ^
<coolpolygons> balloons: r u there?
<daniellimws[m]> but maybe home plug is sufficient
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: home plug doesn't work
<omairqazi> it works only with classic or devmode
<omairqazi> oh i see i am unable to snapcraft coz yesterday i removed npm
<Adi> Hi
<omairqazi> hi
<tsimonq2> coolpolygons: It's 4 AM for ba ll oons right now, I doubt you'll get an answer ;)
<omairqazi> popey: hi
<coolpolygons> D:
<omairqazi> popey: yesterday after changing the node-engine i was unable to snapcraft because it was not pulling, shjould i use source-commit to fix this
<Juhili> Hi
<Accelerator> popey is not online...
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> hmm
<Accelerator> Yeah if i'm not mistaken then it's 1:38 am there
<omairqazi> oh
<Accelerator> .
<ramanath> hi
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> sergiusens there?
<ramanath> what to do?
<Bubble> Hi
<omairqazi> segiusens please take a look https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-backslide/3408/
<omairqazi> hi Bubble
<Bubble> Everyone
<konrad11901> hi
<Aditya> Hi
<coolpolygons> wxl there?
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: wait XD
<coolpolygons> D:
<coolpolygons> gettin anxious
<Accelerator> Another 3 hour 13 mins to go~
<m4sk1n> #1623602 is fixed in zesty, but it’s tagged as affecting xenial. what should I do?
<Accelerator> u mean bug num  #1623602 on launchpad?
<m4sk1n> yup
<Accelerator>  m4sk1n:So what exactly is your problem here?
<Accelerator> I mean you could always change the tag there....
<jp_> hi
<jp_> just started my beginner task
<daniellimws[m]> hi there
<m4sk1n> Accelerator: it’s not my bug report
<Rishabh> Hi!
<daniellimws[m]> Hi there
<Guest23453> Am i supposed to introduce myself here only?
<daniellimws[m]> would be great if you do
<daniellimws[m]> nothing wrong if you dont ;)
<Guest23453> Okay then! Hi! i am Rishabh from India
<Guest23453> And i am 13 yrs old
<daniellimws[m]> Hi Rishabh, I'm Daniel from Singapore
<daniellimws[m]> would you want to change your nick?
<daniellimws[m]> try /nick Rishabh
<Guest23453> Okay please do it!
<daniellimws[m]> you just need to enter what I just sent ;)
<daniellimws[m]> "/nick Rishabh" without the quotes
<Guest23453> Can u please send it again i am not able to find it
<daniellimws[m]> "/nick Rishabh", without the ""s
<daniellimws[m]> can?
<Guest23453> i will do  it later Thank you!
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: If i'm not mistaken then u can still change the tag
<FINUSAM> hi
<Accelerator> hi there
<FINUSAM> print(finu)
<FINUSAM> i created a website. now what?
<daniellimws[m]> FINUSAM, hi, what website are you referring to?
<FINUSAM> about one of my fathers aquarium shop
<Accelerator> ....
<daniellimws[m]> FINUSAM, that's good but, are you in the right channel?
<Accelerator> It's about Ubuntu here...
<SAGAR> hiievryone
<daniellimws[m]> SAGAR, hi
<Guest56059> if i am installing something in virtual machine and i want to make its video how can i do??
<daniellimws[m]> Use a screen recording tool like obs?
<Guest56059> hey can you come on private message for 1 min
<daniellimws[m]> Why?
<daniellimws[m]> Everyone here can help you :)
<Guest56059> i want to ask something
<daniellimws[m]> Ok anything
<Guest56059> that can you provide the link for os to download
<Guest56059> are u there
<Accelerator> Oh hi there.........................................................
<daniellimws[m]> Open broadcaster software
<daniellimws[m]> It's on Google ;)
<Guest56059> i have to download the broadcast software
<Accelerator> Yeah
<daniellimws[m]> If you want to record
<Guest56059> i have heard from Shivam that dont ask anything on this freenode
<konrad11901> Who is Shivam?
<Guest56059> he is in my school and we are doing gci
<Guest56059> we are friends
<xopt[m]> RAI
<Guest56059> yes his full name is shivam rai
<Accelerator> Oh but everyone is helpul here...dunno why he would say something like that...where else would u ask for help then?
<Guest56059> he was just crying that no one is talking to him
<daniellimws[m]> We are sorry about that, but he was behaving quite rude yesterday
<Guest56059> what
<daniellimws[m]> We all tried to help him, but he doesn't listen at all but still tries to ask more questions
<Guest56059> but he is very good and every teacher likes him
<Accelerator> Um yeah...there is the logs
<Guest56059> i will talk to him and help him
<Guest56059> he was saying i am accepting my mistake but no one is listening
<Guest56059> ok let me go bye
<RAI> hii evryone
<RAI> why no one is replying
<RAI> hello
<RAI> i am extremely sorry
<RAI> talk to me
<RAI> ask me questions
<RAI> if i will pass then talk otherwide dont talk
<VIBHU> hii evry one
<VIBHU> i am rai friend
<VIBHU> plzz talk to him
<daniellimws[m]> Hi, this channel is meant for Google code in discussion. We are always happy to help, but that day RAI acted quite rudely. If RAI asks something relevant, we will still be glad to answer.
<daniellimws[m]> Oh nevermind he left
<konrad11901> :D
<Accelerator> he will be back in a few mins
<daniellimws[m]> Well, if he really needs help, we should still help him
<konrad11901> but he usually doesn't
<daniellimws[m]> Because maybe he's just one of those typical internet claimed impatient self centered millennials
<konrad11901> and when he wants some help, he doesn't want to cooperate
<Accelerator> Always ready to help but most of his questions are irrelevant
<Abhi_> Hi
<daniellimws[m]> Hi there
<Abhi_> Can I get extra time because I didn't get time to work on the task.
<konrad11901> Abhi_: who is you mentor?
<konrad11901> s/you/your
<daniellimws[m]> Abhi_ what's the task?
<daniellimws[m]> You can always reclaim the task when it expires ;)
<daniellimws[m]> No need to worry about that
<Abhi_> My mentor is Kyle Fazzari
<daniellimws[m]> That would be kyrofa
<Abhi_> Here is the link to my task
<Abhi_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6266209089617920/
<Abhi_> If I reclaim the task after it expires will still count
<Abhi_> after I finish it
<daniellimws[m]> Abhi_, don't worry, the task is multi-instanced so you can just claim when it expires
<daniellimws[m]> Yea it would
<daniellimws[m]> No worries just take your time
<Abhi_> Ohh
<Abhi_> Thanks for that!!!
<daniellimws[m]> Do you need any help?
<daniellimws[m]> Any problems you faced with the task?
<daniellimws[m]> Ahh he left :/
<konrad11901> Hi, has anyone tried to install OpenStack (any mentor or GCI participant) using conjure-up? I'm having some issues with it :/
<daniellimws[m]> Sorry nope, waiting for your tutorial :p
<daniellimws[m]> The video isn't very clear
<konrad11901> The installation process is *theoretically* quite simple...
<konrad11901> yeah, theoretically
<Accelerator> Um no...i think you are the first
<omairqazi> hi guys
<omairqazi> just finished all the school work
<daniellimws[m]> Hi
<daniellimws[m]> Great
<omairqazi> school is repoening tomorrow :(
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: i am fixing my snap which works only with classic confinement. if it works with strict confinement i will tell you the solution that you can try on your snap
<daniellimws[m]> Thanks
<omairqazi> welcome
<daniellimws[m]> I haven't got to try anything yet
<omairqazi> ya but i am curios with plugs
<daniellimws[m]> Perhaps tomorrow but we'll see what the mentors have to say
<omairqazi> because classic does not require any plugs
<omairqazi> so i think we are missing a plug in strict confinement
<omairqazi> well i am trying the snapcraft preload plugin
<omairqazi> by sergiusens
<omairqazi> i dont know why i am getting returned non-zero exit status 2
<Accelerator> Still with strict confinement?
<omairqazi> ya
<Accelerator> Hmm elopio?
<omairqazi> this problem occurs with snapcraft preload
<Accelerator> I think elopio can help you with that one
<omairqazi> elopio hi
<daniellimws[m]> Omairqazi what is the full error
<omairqazi> daniellimws[m]: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26340626/
<omairqazi> it is a problem whith cmake plugin that snapcraft preload uses
<daniellimws[m]> I don't think preload is necessary, if at all, relevant
<daniellimws[m]> Cmake is a compiling tool, probably not what we need here
<omairqazi> ya
<Accelerator> i don't know if this will work but worth a try
<Accelerator> snappy-debug.security scanlog
<Accelerator> try downloading and running or something
<omairqazi> it suggested mre to use snapcraft-preload
<Accelerator> Hmm but if snapcraft-preload is not working then i guess u can try other things :D
<omairqazi> adjust program to not use 'chown'
<Accelerator> Not use chown?
<daniellimws[m]> That's not anything we can do
<daniellimws[m]> Because we are merely packaging
<Accelerator> Yeah precisely
 * Accelerator is going to have dinner and will be back soon
 * omairqazi is going to sleep and will see you guys tomorrow
<omairqazi> bye
<Accelerator> coolpolygons: Looks like wxl will either be late or won't come today...
<Accelerator> Nvm...think he already fell asleep
<Accelerator> wxl: Hi
<Accelerator> wxl: coolpolygons wanted you to review his task and gave me a reminder
<wxl> yes i noticed but just got up so bear with me
<wxl> i will mention that google does provide each mentor this nice little way to view which of THEIR tasks are currently waiting for submission
<wxl> not to mention the fact they send emails for every single action
<Accelerator> Ah sorry about that
<wxl> so the reminder isn't totallly necessary, but feel free
<Accelerator> Sorry again
<wxl> no worries
<wxl> should you have something important to relay and you can't stay logged into irc to await the reply, you can always use memoserv. /msg memoserv help
<wxl> only works on registered users tho
<Accelerator> Awww
<wxl> but you can /msg nickserv help and learn how to register. it's painless
<wxl> and while we're talking about irc tricks i know, at least on irc, i can /whois whois nick and it will give me idle time
<wxl> oh that's not right hold on
<Accelerator> XD
<wxl> it's /whois nick nick
<Accelerator> Oh
<wxl> so you can see mr. pope has been idle over 23 hours
<wxl> while tsimonq2 who has been quiet here for a while has been idle only a minute
<wxl> so he's awake and actively on irc
<Accelerator> Ah nice trick
<wxl> so we know you're there, tsimonq2
<wxl> i should remind you that tsimonq2 is mentor on a lot of the tasks i am.. *AHEM* :)
<Accelerator> Sounds like someone does not want to share XD
<popey> wxl: while I show as "idle", I do have this window open on my desktop :)
<popey> so happy to be pinged
<wxl> it's a general indicator..
<wxl> especially if there's no ping response
<popey> Tru dat
<konrad11901> popey: hi! any news about new tasks?
<Accelerator> elopio: Hi..are you free?
<m4sk1n> popey: I’m also waiting
<RAI_> how to test the result
<RAI_> tsimonq2 how to test result
<tsimonq2> RAI_: Please leave.
<RAI_> ubuntu mate image 18.04
<tsimonq2> RAI_: Please leave.
<RAI_> are i have to clear my doubts i ill not tak mr than 1 min
<RAI_> just 1 thing to asl
<RAI_> *ask
<wxl> RAI_: you need to either ask a very specific question and follow the instructions given or we'll be forced to unassign you from the task
<RAI_> ok just tell how to do a tesuite of ubuntu mate image 180
<RAI_> *18.04
<konrad11901> RAI_: there are clear instructions how to do every testcase
<konrad11901> step by step
<wxl> you follow the instructions in the task. you read the walk through to learn how the tracker works. then you go on the tracker and find the test suite. then you do every step in every test one at a time and report your results. then you follow the instructions in the task description to provide the necessary information.
<RAI_> tsimonq: has tell all  the instruction to do
<RAI_> thankyou so much
<wxl> that's how ALL of the ISO QA tasks work
<wxl> in fact they all have the same basic instructions
<wxl> if you come here again and ask the same question, i am unassigning you from the task and any other similar tasks.
<wxl> i think the fact of the matter is that if you do not get the insstructions given and do not understand enough to be able to ask the right questions, then it may be safe to say that the task is beyond you.
<wxl> don't you think that makes sense, RAI_ ?
<konrad11901> woah
<wxl> ?
<konrad11901> RAI has quit :)
<m4sk1n> popey: when will we see the new tasks?
<popey> My set are being reviewed
<popey> probably tomorrow
<konrad11901> :)
<KoolKat> Hello!
<konrad11901> Hi!
<wxl> coolpolygons: you need to submit your task
